# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Απελπισμένη, ίσως και τρελαμένη λόγω περιττών κιλών.

## llatwall

Καλησπέρα σας.. 

Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος, είμαι απελπισμένη.. Έχω βαρεθεί να προσπαθώ και να στερούμαι... Δεν μπορώ να με πω χοντρή. Αλλά έχω την αυτογνωσία οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να χάσω 5-6 κιλά... Ναι μπορεί μερικοί να μου πείτε "μα καλά ρε κοπελια για 5 κιλά κανεις έτσι? άλλοι έχουν προβλήματα υγειας λόγω του πάχους" αλλά ο καθ ένας βλέπει το πρόβλημα του βουνό. 

Ειμαι 24 χρονών, παντα ειχα παραπάνω κιλά.. Το έτρωγα απο μικρή το φαγητο μου και ειδικά την καλή μπουκιά, μέχρι που συνειδητοποίησα οτι η εμφάνιση μπορεί να με κάνει δυστυχισμένη.. Τότε (γύρω στα 15 μου) που ξεκίνησε ο χλευασμός και τα αισθήματα κατωτερότητας, αποφάσισα να αδυνατίσω... Απο τότε δε με θυμαμαι να εχω σταματήσει τις προσπάθειες... Ζυγίζω 67 κιλά και ειμαι 1.63 στο ύψος. Πλέον δουλευω πρωί απόγευμα, ως γραμματέας (καθιστική δουλεια) και επειδή η δουλειά με καθηλώνει κάνω 4 φορες την εβδομάδα έντονο χορό σε μια σχολή, και 1 φορά την εβδομάδα αναερόβιο πρόγραμμα στο σταδιο της πόλης με προπονητη. Το πρωί παρκάρω επίτηδες πιο μακρια απ τη δουλεια μου για να περπατάω.
Ένα χρόνο τώρα που έκανα διατροφη σε διαιτολογο εχασα 7 κιλά ΜΟΝΟ. Θεωρώ οτι ήταν πολύ λίγα έναντι των 1000 ευρώ που έσκασα :p σε συνδυασμό με την γυμναστική που έκανα παράλληλα.
Εχω δοκιμάσει και διάφορα σκευάσματα.. Δεν έχω δει διαφορά φυσικά. 

Έχω κουραστεί να κουράζομαι. Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω. Κουράζομαι με τοσες προσπαθειες τόσα χρόνια τόσα χρήματα τόση στεναχωρια. Ζηλεύω (οχι κακοπροαίρετα) τις φίλες μου, που όλες μα όλες τρώνε τον άμπακα και δεν παίρνουν ούτε γραμμαριο... Και δεν προσέχουν τι τρώνε τι πίνουν.. Δεν μπορώ να με αγαπήσω... Και στη τελική δε θελω να με αγαπήσω έτσι. Θέλω να χάσω 7 κιλά. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Δεν μπορώ να ντυθω οπως θέλω δεν μπορώ να είμαι ευτυχισμένη. Μου χαλάει ολη η διάθεση καθε που λέω να παω μια βόλτα με τις φίλες μου γιατι δεν μπορώ να βάλω ωραία ρουχα.. 

Αυτά εν ολίγοις. Θα ήθελα μόνο να διαβάσω προτάσεις ή κάτι που να με βοηθήσει..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Ανθρωπινο ειναι να στεναχωριεσαι,γιατι στην περιπτωση σου δεν ειναι απλως θεμα αυταρεσκειας,αλλα κυριως κοινωνικοποιησης.

Κατι παραπανω απ'οτι εχεις κανει ηδη δε μπορω να σκεφτω.Μηπως εχεις καποιο προβλημα υγειας που επηρεαζει αρνητικα το μεταβολισμο σου?7 κιλα ειναι αρκετα σαν απολυτος αριθμος,αλλα οντως λιγα σε σχεση με το χρονο και το χρημα που ξοδεψες.

Σκεψου τουλαχιστον οτι εισαι μολις 7 κιλα απο τη γυναικα που θες να εισαι,αρα και απο την ευτυχια σου!!

----------


## Remedy

δεν θα σου πω "πως κανεις ετσι για 5-6 κιλα", θα σου πω ομως οτι ΕΠΕΙΔΗ κανεις ετσι για 5-6 κιλα και οχι για 15-16 (τουλαχιστον), σημαινει οτι καποιο αλλο προβλημα εχεις με τον εαυτο σουκαι οχι τα πολλα κιλα σου. 
επιπλεον εχω ακουσει πολλες κοπελες να κανουν "ετσι" για τοσα κιλα, που εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα με εσενα.
αν δεν μπορεις να βρεις μονη σου το προβλημα, απευθυνσου σε εναν ψυχολογο με ειδικοτητα στις διατροφικες διαταραχες.

----------


## Remedy

> Ανθρωπινο ειναι να στεναχωριεσαι,γιατι στην περιπτωση σου δεν ειναι απλως θεμα αυταρεσκειας,αλλα κυριως κοινωνικοποιησης.
> 
> Κατι παραπανω απ'οτι εχεις κανει ηδη δε μπορω να σκεφτω.Μηπως εχεις καποιο προβλημα υγειας που επηρεαζει αρνητικα το μεταβολισμο σου?7 κιλα ειναι αρκετα σαν απολυτος αριθμος,αλλα οντως λιγα σε σχεση με το χρονο και το χρημα που ξοδεψες.
> 
> Σκεψου τουλαχιστον οτι εισαι μολις 7 κιλα απο τη γυναικα που θες να εισαι,αρα και απο την ευτυχια σου!!


7 ΘΕΛΕΙ, αλαφροισκιωτε. συνελθε κι εσυ... με 1.63 και 65 κιλα ειναι ηδη μια χαρα και θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα με 4-5 κιλα. ειναι δυνατον να λεει "θα τρελλαθω"?????

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> 7 ΘΕΛΕΙ, αλαφροισκιωτε. συνελθε κι εσυ... με 1.63 και 65 κιλα ειναι ηδη μια χαρα και θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα με 4-5 κιλα. ειναι δυνατον να λεει "θα τρελλαθω"?????


Με 65 κιλα και υψος 1,70 εισαι τσουπωτη,ποσο μαλλον αν εισαι 1,63.Και γω θα τρελαινομουν αν με τοσες διαιτες και ασκηση (χωρια το χιλιαρικο που εδωσε) εχανα μισο κιλο το μηνα.

Απο κει και περα,οταν τα κιλα σου ειναι εμποδιο στην κοινωνικη και συναισθηματικη σου ζωη,ειναι λογικο να σε παιρνει απο κατω.Οτιδηποτε σε απομακρυνει απο τους αλλους σε τρελαινει.

----------


## Gothly

> Καλησπέρα σας.. 
> 
> Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος, είμαι απελπισμένη.. Έχω βαρεθεί να προσπαθώ και να στερούμαι... Δεν μπορώ να με πω χοντρή. Αλλά έχω την αυτογνωσία οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να χάσω 5-6 κιλά... Ναι μπορεί μερικοί να μου πείτε "μα καλά ρε κοπελια για 5 κιλά κανεις έτσι? άλλοι έχουν προβλήματα υγειας λόγω του πάχους" αλλά ο καθ ένας βλέπει το πρόβλημα του βουνό. 
> 
> Ειμαι 24 χρονών, παντα ειχα παραπάνω κιλά.. Το έτρωγα απο μικρή το φαγητο μου και ειδικά την καλή μπουκιά, μέχρι που συνειδητοποίησα οτι η εμφάνιση μπορεί να με κάνει δυστυχισμένη.. Τότε (γύρω στα 15 μου) που ξεκίνησε ο χλευασμός και τα αισθήματα κατωτερότητας, αποφάσισα να αδυνατίσω... Απο τότε δε με θυμαμαι να εχω σταματήσει τις προσπάθειες... Ζυγίζω 67 κιλά και ειμαι 1.63 στο ύψος. Πλέον δουλευω πρωί απόγευμα, ως γραμματέας (καθιστική δουλεια) και επειδή η δουλειά με καθηλώνει κάνω 4 φορες την εβδομάδα έντονο χορό σε μια σχολή, και 1 φορά την εβδομάδα αναερόβιο πρόγραμμα στο σταδιο της πόλης με προπονητη. Το πρωί παρκάρω επίτηδες πιο μακρια απ τη δουλεια μου για να περπατάω.
> Ένα χρόνο τώρα που έκανα διατροφη σε διαιτολογο εχασα 7 κιλά ΜΟΝΟ. Θεωρώ οτι ήταν πολύ λίγα έναντι των 1000 ευρώ που έσκασα :p σε συνδυασμό με την γυμναστική που έκανα παράλληλα.
> Εχω δοκιμάσει και διάφορα σκευάσματα.. Δεν έχω δει διαφορά φυσικά. 
> 
> Έχω κουραστεί να κουράζομαι. Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω. Κουράζομαι με τοσες προσπαθειες τόσα χρόνια τόσα χρήματα τόση στεναχωρια. Ζηλεύω (οχι κακοπροαίρετα) τις φίλες μου, που όλες μα όλες τρώνε τον άμπακα και δεν παίρνουν ούτε γραμμαριο... Και δεν προσέχουν τι τρώνε τι πίνουν.. Δεν μπορώ να με αγαπήσω... Και στη τελική δε θελω να με αγαπήσω έτσι. Θέλω να χάσω 7 κιλά. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Δεν μπορώ να ντυθω οπως θέλω δεν μπορώ να είμαι ευτυχισμένη. Μου χαλάει ολη η διάθεση καθε που λέω να παω μια βόλτα με τις φίλες μου γιατι δεν μπορώ να βάλω ωραία ρουχα.. 
> ...


εγω ναι θα σου ελεγα οτι οτνως πως κανεις ετσι για 5-6 κιλα. εδω εχεις δουλεια εχεις ζωη γενικα. αλλοι δν εχουν καν ελπιδα σε τπτ απο αυτα που 'αγγιζεις'.
Τεσπα αλλα δε θελω να κραξω αν κ το εκανα , σορρυ ισως ειμαι λιγο κυνικη σημερα.
Παντως κατα τη ταπεινη μου γνωμη χρειαζεσαι τουλαχιστον ψυχολογο να λυθουν καποια ψυχολογικα θεματα που προφανως εχεις με τα κιλα.
κ γω ειμαι 2 κιλα πανω απ'το υψος μου αλλα δε το θεωρω προβλημα. στα 15 ναι θα το θεωρουσα το προβλημα του αιωνα. Αλλα στα26 σιγα μη με νοιαξει τωρα αν εχω 1 ή 5 ή 8 κιλα παραπανω. Αφου ειμαι υγιης. Και δε θα κατσει να με νοιαξει το να φορεσω το πιο μικρο νουμερο σε φορεμα. Θα πρεπει να τα λυσεις αυτα τα θεματα. Δε μπορει η ευτυχια σου να εξαρταται απο το τι θα φορεσεις! Δε μπορει να παρκαρεις πιο μακρια επιτηδες. σοβαρα ειναι μαζοχισμος :S 
α, κ τα χρηματα επισης ήταν χαμενος κοπος το ξερεις οτι δν αξιζει να δωσεις τη περιουσια σου για 7 κιλα! Εκτος αν σου περισσευουν τοσα πολλα για "τσιχλες"!
Προφανως κ ολα αυτα τα ξερεις κι εσυ η ιδια. Αλλα εγω με το τροπο που τα γραφω προφανως δε θα βοηθησω, γι'αυτο ο ψυχολογος θα ηταν η καλυτερη λυση σε αυτο που περνας.(μιας κ εχεις 1000€ για 7 κιλα πιστευω θα εχεις κ για ψυχολογο ;) )

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Btw,μεχρι περσυ ηταν οχι 67,αλλα 74 κιλα.Φανταζεστε αυτο τι μπορει να σημαινει για την αυτοεκτιμηση,την σχολικη ζωη και την σχεση της με το αλλο φυλο της νηματοθετριας?

Μην τα παραπεμπουμε ολα σε ψυχικες νοσους και γιατρους,ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο να απελπιζεσαι αν δεν παιρνεις αγαπη.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Κορίτσι μου είσαι υπερβολική πολύ.. Ενα ζουμερο κορμί έχεις , δεν λέγεσαι χοντρή.. 
Τέλος πάντων αν σου δημιουργεί τόσο πρόβλημα αυτό το εξακιλο πήγαινε γυμναστήριο να το λιωσεις..

----------


## Remedy

> Με 65 κιλα και υψος 1,70 εισαι τσουπωτη,ποσο μαλλον αν εισαι 1,63.Και γω θα τρελαινομουν αν με τοσες διαιτες και ασκηση (χωρια το χιλιαρικο που εδωσε) εχανα μισο κιλο το μηνα.
> 
> Απο κει και περα,οταν τα κιλα σου ειναι εμποδιο στην κοινωνικη και συναισθηματικη σου ζωη,ειναι λογικο να σε παιρνει απο κατω.Οτιδηποτε σε απομακρυνει απο τους αλλους σε τρελαινει.





> Btw,μεχρι περσυ ηταν οχι 67,αλλα 74 κιλα.Φανταζεστε αυτο τι μπορει να σημαινει για την αυτοεκτιμηση,την σχολικη ζωη και την σχεση της με το αλλο φυλο της νηματοθετριας?
> 
> Μην τα παραπεμπουμε ολα σε ψυχικες νοσους και γιατρους,ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο να απελπιζεσαι αν δεν παιρνεις αγαπη.


τα μυαλα σου και μια λιρα (και του μπογιατζη ο κοπανος :p) που εισαι τσουπωτη με 65 κιλα στο 1,70!!!!
εκτος αν εχεις πεσει θυμα παραπληροφορησης μεσω ιντερνετ και φωτο λαστγιαρ και σου ελεγε καμια των 80 κιλων οτι ειναι 65... αλλιως δεν εξηγειται τετοια μπαρουφα που λες...

ασε τα μπαιδεγουει , δεν ειμαστε περισυ, ΦΕΤΟΣ νοιωθει τοσο χαλια, στα 65...

επειδη εισαι και ασχετος και μπορει να εισαι καλων προθεσεων αλλα υποθαλπτεις διατροφικες διαταραχες, οταν τα παραπανω ειναι 5, ΔΕΝ ειναι λογικο να τα θεωρεις το εμποδιο που σου χαλαει την κοινωνικη και συναισθηματικη σου ζωη... αν ηταν πολλα παραπανω, θα συμφωνουσα..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω ειμαι 66 κιλα και 1.66 υψος..Δλδ για τον αλαφροισκιωτο πρεπει να ειμαι γομαρι μπουχαχαχαχ

----------


## Θεοφανία

...εγώ που είμαι 1.72 και 63 κιλα, τι είμαι? ανορεξική?
Σύμφωνα με τους διαιτολόγους τα γυναικεία κιλά πρέπει να είναι 10 κάτω από το ύψος. 
Δηλαδή 1.70-60 κιλά.
Αυτό ισχύει σε γενικές γραμμές και ανάλογα τον σωματότυπο της κάθε γυναίκας.
Το 1.63 της θεματοθέτριας με 67 κιλά είναι αρκετά τσουπωτό.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εκπρωτης οψεως φαινετε αστειο αλλα μηπως τρως για αυτο το λογο?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HWUakp-S7Q

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τι λετε ρε εσεις αγγιζετε τις τελειες αναλογιες..Πω πω παμε να κρυφτουμε οι υπολοιπες..

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Gothly;506891]εγω ναι θα σου ελεγα οτι οτνως πως κανεις ετσι για 5-6 κιλα. εδω εχεις δουλεια εχεις ζωη γενικα. αλλοι δν εχουν καν ελπιδα σε τπτ απο αυτα που 'αγγιζεις'.
Τεσπα αλλα δε θελω να κραξω αν κ το εκανα , σορρυ ισως ειμαι λιγο κυνικη σημερα


Gothly , δεν εισαι καθολου κυνικη , ρεαλιστρια εισαι . Τι ειναι 6 κιλα ?. Ειμαι τρομερα φιλαρεσκος , προσεχω πολυ το σωμα μου , αλλα ενα ατυχημα με θυμα το νεφρο μου ( την εποχη του αλκοολ ) με κρατησε μακρια απο τα βαρη ( γυμναστ . ) , για 3,5 χρονια με αποτελεσμα να παρω 27 κιλα ( καθησιο ) . Σιγα το πραμα , αρχισα αυστηρη διαιτα , εχω αλλα 17 κιλα να χασω , σε 3-4 μηνες θα ταχω χασει . Ουτε διαιτολογους , ουτε τιποτα , κοβεις το φαγητο στο ημισυ και τελειωσε η υποθεση βαρος .

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Τι λετε ρε εσεις αγγιζετε τις τελειες αναλογιες..Πω πω παμε να κρυφτουμε οι υπολοιπες..


..να ξερες μόνο τι έχω περάσει για να χτυπήσω τέτοιο νούμερο :ΡΡΡΡ

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τωρα να τελειωσω κατι και θα χτυπησω μια παστα με εναν διπλο καπουτσινο..δεν μπορεις φανταστεις τι θα περασει το γλυκο το καημενο..ξερεις τι δυναμη απαιτει ολο αυτο;

----------


## Remedy

τα ακριβη κιλα ειναι θεμα σωματοτυπου ,παρα ενος αυστηρου κανονα.ο κανονας ειναι απο, εως. δεν υπαρχει κανενας κανονας με ενα μοναδικο νουμερο... 
μπορει να εισαι ισα με το υψος σου η και παρακατω και να εχεις τα λιγα παραπανησια σου κιλα τοπικα, ειτε στους γοφους, ειτε στην κοιλια (ωσαν γεροντοπαχο), μπορει και να εισαι λιγα κιλα παρακατω η και λιγα παραπανω απο το υψος σου και να φαινεσαι αδυνατη, γιατι ειναι σωστα κατανεμημενα.....

το θεμα εδω ειναι οτι η κοπελα ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ με τα 5 η 7 αυτα κιλα και τα ταυτιζει με την ευτυχια της, οπως πολλες αλλες που θεωρουσαν οτι 7 κιλα τις χωριζαν απο την σχεση-ευτυχια- επιτυχια και οταν τα εχασαν καταλαβαν οτι ακομα τα κυνηγανε, αλλα κι εκεινα τρεχουν πολυ τα ατιμα ...

----------


## Macgyver

Σε αυτο εχεις δικιο ρεμ , αληθεια ειναι οτι πολλοι ανθρωποι αναβαλλουν την ευτυχια τους για ενα αοριστο μελλον , πχ. οταν βρω τον ανθρωπο μου , οταν κανω λεφτα , οταν χασω κιλα , οταν ,οταν ,οταν .

----------


## Remedy

> Σε αυτο εχεις δικιο ρεμ , αληθεια ειναι οτι πολλοι ανθρωποι αναβαλλουν την ευτυχια τους για ενα αοριστο μελλον , πχ. οταν βρω τον ανθρωπο μου , οταν κανω λεφτα , οταν χασω κιλα , οταν ,οταν ,οταν .


αυτο ακριβως μαγκ.
αλλα το θεμα των κιλων δεν ειναι τυχαιο, οπως ισως των χρηματων, κλπ.
πολλες γυναικες ειδικα, γιατι στους ανδρες ειναι πιο σπανιο, φτανουν σε παθολογικες καταστασεις διαταραχης με αυτο το θεμα και δεν ειναι απλη αναβολη..

----------


## Macgyver

> αυτο ακριβως μαγκ.
> αλλα το θεμα των κιλων δεν ειναι τυχαιο, οπως ισως των χρηματων, κλπ.
> πολλες γυναικες ειδικα, γιατι στους ανδρες ειναι πιο σπανιο, φτανουν σε παθολογικες καταστασεις διαταραχης με αυτο το θεμα και δεν ειναι απλη αναβολη..



Συμφωνω , ρεμ , οι γυναικες εχουν ενα θεματακι με την εμφανιση/κιλα τους , εξ ου και δεν υπαρχει αντρας με νευρικη ανορεξια . Αλλα εμεις οι αντρες μπορει να κολλησουμε στο θεμα λεφτα/εξουσια , κατι που σε πολλες γυναικες λειτουργει ως αφροδισιακο . Ετσι πιστευω .

----------


## Remedy

> Συμφωνω , ρεμ , οι γυναικες εχουν ενα θεματακι με την εμφανιση/κιλα τους , εξ ου και δεν υπαρχει αντρας με νευρικη ανορεξια . Αλλα εμεις οι αντρες μπορει να κολλησουμε στο θεμα λεφτα/εξουσια , κατι που σε πολλες γυναικες λειτουργει ως αφροδισιακο . Ετσι πιστευω .


ναι, σωστο. 
μπορει να μην κινδυνευσετε να πεθανετε, αλλα οδηγει σε τεραστια κομπλεξ και δυσλειτουργια στις σχεσεις, αυτο που περιγραφεις.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> τα μυαλα σου και μια λιρα (και του μπογιατζη ο κοπανος :p) που εισαι τσουπωτη με 65 κιλα στο 1,70!!!!
> εκτος αν εχεις πεσει θυμα παραπληροφορησης μεσω ιντερνετ και φωτο λαστγιαρ και σου ελεγε καμια των 80 κιλων οτι ειναι 65... αλλιως δεν εξηγειται τετοια μπαρουφα που λες...


Καμια σχεση,λεω για γυναικες που ξερω απο κοντα,και αυτος ο συνδιασμος κιλων και υψους μου ακουγεται ανω του φυσιολογικου.Μονη σου και συ λες παρακατω οτι ειναι και θεμα σωματοτυπου.Αν η νηματοθετρια τα μαζευει ολα στην κοιλια και στα μπρατσα πχ,δεν ειναι καθολου κολακευτικο.

Για να εχουμε πιο αντικειμενικη βαση,αν υπολογισεις τον δεικτη μαζας σωματος της,με βαση τα στοιχεια που εδωσε,βγαινει οτι ειναι στο 25,22,οταν το ανω φυσιολογικο οριο για τις γυναικες ειναι 23,5.

http://www.iatronet.gr/members/bmi/




> ασε τα μπαιδεγουει , δεν ειμαστε περισυ, ΦΕΤΟΣ νοιωθει τοσο χαλια, στα 65...
> 
> επειδη εισαι και ασχετος και μπορει να εισαι καλων προθεσεων αλλα υποθαλπτεις διατροφικες διαταραχες, οταν τα παραπανω ειναι 5, ΔΕΝ ειναι λογικο να τα θεωρεις το εμποδιο που σου χαλαει την κοινωνικη και συναισθηματικη σου ζωη... αν ηταν πολλα παραπανω, θα συμφωνουσα..


Οταν εχεις ζησει 23 (τωρα ειναι 24) χρονια με αυτο το θεμα,ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξεις αμεσα εικονα για τον εαυτο σου,ειδικα οταν αυτη δεν ειναι ακομη αυτο που ηθελες.Οταν σου κανουν ασχημα σχολια στο σχολειο ή δε βρισκεις (ευκολα) συντροφο τοτε το προβλημα ειναι αντικειμενικο.

Θα ηταν διαφορετικο αν μεχρι προσφατα ηταν κομψη και μετα πηρε κιλα,ή παχυνε λογω γεννας κλπ.Θα μπορουσε να το αντιμετωπισει πιο ψυχραιμα.Εγω σου λεω πως εστω 3 κιλα να χασει,και βρει γκομενο,μετα μια χαρα θα 'ναι και δε θα πιει στη ζωη της ουτε βαλεριανα.Μην τους βγαζουμε ολους ''τρελους'',σε πολλους λειπει απλως λιγη αγαπη.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ...εγώ που είμαι 1.72 και 63 κιλα, τι είμαι? ανορεξική?


Θυμα ζηλειας απο τις υπολοιπες φορουμιτισσες :D

----------


## Macgyver

> ναι, σωστο. 
> μπορει να μην κινδυνευσετε να πεθανετε, αλλα οδηγει σε τεραστια κομπλεξ και δυσλειτουργια στις σχεσεις, αυτο που περιγραφεις.




Ρεμ , συμφωνω , αλλα αυτο ισχυει για πολλους αντρες , μια πραματικοτητα περιγραφω , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι την συμμεριζομαι .

----------


## Remedy

> Καμια σχεση,λεω για γυναικες που ξερω απο κοντα,και αυτος ο συνδιασμος κιλων και υψους μου ακουγεται ανω του φυσιολογικου.Μονη σου και συ λες παρακατω οτι ειναι και θεμα σωματοτυπου.Αν η νηματοθετρια τα μαζευει ολα στην κοιλια και στα μπρατσα πχ,δεν ειναι καθολου κολακευτικο.
> 
> Για να εχουμε πιο αντικειμενικη βαση,αν υπολογισεις τον δεικτη μαζας σωματος της,με βαση τα στοιχεια που εδωσε,βγαινει οτι ειναι στο 25,22,οταν το ανω φυσιολογικο οριο για τις γυναικες ειναι 23,5.
> 
> Οταν εχεις ζησει 23 (τωρα ειναι 24) χρονια με αυτο το θεμα,ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξεις αμεσα εικονα για τον εαυτο σου,ειδικα οταν αυτη δεν ειναι ακομη αυτο που ηθελες.Οταν σου κανουν ασχημα σχολια στο σχολειο ή δε βρισκεις (ευκολα) συντροφο τοτε το προβλημα ειναι αντικειμενικο.
> 
> Θα ηταν διαφορετικο αν μεχρι προσφατα ηταν κομψη και μετα πηρε κιλα,ή παχυνε λογω γεννας κλπ.Θα μπορουσε να το αντιμετωπισει πιο ψυχραιμα.Εγω σου λεω πως εστω 3 κιλα να χασει,και βρει γκομενο,μετα μια χαρα θα 'ναι και δε θα πιει στη ζωη της ουτε βαλεριανα.Μην τους βγαζουμε ολους ''τρελους'',σε πολλους λειπει απλως λιγη αγαπη.



ξερεις λοιπον ποσο απεχει απο το ανωτερο ιδανικο οριο, συμφωνα με το ΒΜΙ στο λινκ που δινεις?
μολις 4 κιλα.... δλδ στα 62 κιλα, ειναι μεσα στα ορια του κανονικου βαρους.
εσυ στα 65 αποκαλεις τσουπωτη την 1.70!!!
(μπαιδεγουει συμφωνα με το ΒΜΙ, ειναι ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ βαρος).

που τα 4 κιλα , που τα 5-7 που θελει η κοπελα, και που τα 15 που ζηταει ο καθε σαδομαζοχιστης που δεν βρισκει την ευτυχια και του φταινε τα κιλα της κοπελας!!!

εισαι ο εχθρος προσωποποιημενος δηλαδη ρε αλαφροισκιωτε! (μεταξυ αστειου και σοβαρου, αυτο εισαι κι εσυ κι ο καθε πικραμενος που μιλαει στην κοπελα για παχος)
εισαι ενας απο τα εκατομυρια σαν εσενα που οδηγουν μια γυναικα στα 65 κιλα να νοιωθει χοντρη!!!!

αυτα περι σωματοτυπου ισχυουν και τα ειπα ηδη. 
μπορει τα κοντινα σου παραδειγματα να ειχαν τοπικο παχος στην κοιλια οπως λες και να εδειχναν ασχημα... ενταξει, δεν λυνονται ολα τα θεματα τοπικου παχους με διαιτα, μπορει να χρειαζονται λιποαναροφηση η πλαστικη...
μην γινουμε ομως σαν τις κατινες στα πρωιναδικα να πιασουμε τις μεζουρες, αλλο ειναι το θεμα εδω...

αν δεν βρισκει γκομενο με τα +4 κιλα, ουτε με τα μειον 4 θα βρει, εξακριβωμενο και διπλοτσεκαρισμενο.
με το θεμα της αγαπης συμφωνω απολυτως, αλλα ειναι εντελως αντιθετο με ολα τα προηγουμενα που ειπες... τα εχεις λιγο μπερδεμενα..

----------


## giannis1990

το βαρος σου ειναι κανονικο..αν υπαρχει πλαδαροτητα η αυξημενο λιπος σε ενα σημειο,υπαρχουν 2 λογοι 1)πολλες αυξομειωσεις στο βαρος στο παρελθον με λαθος τροπο (διαιτες περιοδικων),οπου αλλαξαν την κατανοομη λιπους/μυικης μαζας 2)διατροφη χαμηλη σε πρωτεινη και αυξημενη σε τροφες αυξημενου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη (σοκολατες,γλυκα,μεγαλες ποσοτητες υδατανθρακα(μακαρονια,ψωμι (ασπρα παντως οχι ολικης αλεσεως) .. περιπου 7000 θερμιδες ειναι 1 κιλο λιπους..προσεχε ομως αν χασεις απλα βαρος (λιπος +μυικη μαζα) τοτε θα χανεις και δεν θα βλεπεις τρομερη διαφορα.. αν θες να φτιαξεις το σωμα σου ακου αυτα και αν θες τα κανεις,τα κανω απο οταν εκανα παλι (3α γυμνασιου) και τα τελευταια 3 χρονια που κανω πολλα βαρη... 

1)ξεκινα αεροβικο(τρεξιμο,ποδηλασια ) κλπ
2)βαρη (να ξερεις οτι τα βαρη ανεβαζουν τοσο πολυ τον μεταβολισμο που καις λιπος ολη την ημερα)
3) μειωνεις τον υδατανθρακα...αυξανεις την πρωτεινη(κρεας(κοτοπουλο καλυτερα η ψαρι),γιαουρτι) και αυξανεις και τα καλα λιαπρα (εγω πχ οταν φτιαχνω ρυζι μετα του ριχνω πολυ ελαιολαδο πανω(τα καλα λιπαρα σε βοηθανε να αισθανεσαι χορτατη)

αν ακολουθησεις αυτο που σου λεω και μπορω να σε βοηθησω αν το αποφασισεις,να ξερεις ειναι πιο δυσκολο αλαλ οταν το φτιαξεις το σωμα σου θα το θυμασαιιιιιι

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ξερεις λοιπον ποσο απεχει απο το ανωτερο ιδανικο οριο, συμφωνα με το ΒΜΙ στο λινκ που δινεις?
> μολις 4 κιλα.... δλδ στα 62 κιλα, ειναι μεσα στα ορια του κανονικου βαρους.
> εσυ στα 65 αποκαλεις τσουπωτη την 1.70!!!


Για την ακριβεια απεχει 5 κιλα,οχι 4,γιατι ειναι 67 κιλα τωρα,και με τα 5 κιλα,θα ειναι απλως στο μαξιμουμ κανονικο.Αν σκεφτεις οτι ειναι πολυ νεα,και οτι στο μελλον θα εχει γεννες,εμμηνοπαυση,γεροντο παχα κλπ,καλο ειναι (το ιδιο και οι αντρες),να εχει μερικα κιλα περιθωριο,ωστε να μην γινει γουρουνι σε 10 χρονια.




> που τα 4 κιλα , που τα 5-7 που θελει η κοπελα, και που τα 15 που ζηταει ο καθε σαδομαζοχιστης που δεν βρισκει την ευτυχια και του φταινε τα κιλα της κοπελας!!!
> 
> εισαι ο εχθρος προσωποποιημενος δηλαδη ρε αλαφροισκιωτε! (μεταξυ αστειου και σοβαρου, αυτο εισαι κι εσυ κι ο καθε πικραμενος που μιλαει στην κοπελα για παχος)
> εισαι ενας απο τα εκατομυρια σαν εσενα που οδηγουν μια γυναικα στα 65 κιλα να νοιωθει χοντρη!!!!


Ναι σιγα μην ειμαι και ο Πασαρης.Ρε συ,τι μελοδραμα ειναι αυτο?λολ




> αυτα περι σωματοτυπου ισχυουν και τα ειπα ηδη.
> μπορει τα κοντινα σου παραδειγματα να ειχαν τοπικο παχος στην κοιλια οπως λες και να εδειχναν ασχημα...
> μην γινουμε ομως σαν τις κατινες στα πρωιναδικα να πιασουμε τις μεζουρες, αλλο ειναι το θεμα εδω...


Μπορει να ανηκει και η ιδια σε αυτην την κατηγορια,ή να χει μεγαλη περιφερεια,εσυ που ξερεις το αντιθετο?




> αν δεν βρισκει γκομενο με τα +4 κιλα, ουτε με τα μειον 4 θα βρει, εξακριβωμενο και διπλοτσεκαρισμενο.
> με το θεμα της αγαπης συμφωνω απολυτως, αλλα ειναι εντελως αντιθετο με ολα τα προηγουμενα που ειπες... τα εχεις λιγο μπερδεμενα..


Μια χαρα θα ναι αμα αδυνατισει,ειναι τοσο σκληρος ο κοσμος που ζουμε (δεν αποτελω εξαιρεση),που τα κιλα που εχει καποιος,τα ρουχα που φοραει,το υψος του,οι συνηθειες του κλπ,κανουν τη διαφορα αναμεσα στον παραδεισο και την κολαση.Στην ηλικια που ειναι η κοπελα,ισχυει 2 φορες αυτο.Αν καποιοι την απορριπτουν (ερωτικα) λογω κιλων,τι θα καθεται να τους λεει ''αχ ατιμε ντουνια γιατι κοιτας τα κιλα μου και οχι η καρδια μου?''.Τι να γινει,σε ωκεανο ειναι,πρεπει να κολυμπησει,οπως και ολοι μας.

Ας αδυνατισει πρωτα και μετα αν συνεχιζει να γκρινιαζει,πρωτος θα την κραζω εγω.Δε γινεται ομως ΤΩΡΑ που εχει αντικειμενικο θεμα,να κανω προβλεψεις για το τι θα κανε εαν δεν το ειχε.

----------


## Gothly

> ...εγώ που είμαι 1.72 και 63 κιλα, τι είμαι? ανορεξική?
> Σύμφωνα με τους διαιτολόγους τα γυναικεία κιλά πρέπει να είναι 10 κάτω από το ύψος. 
> Δηλαδή 1.70-60 κιλά.
> Αυτό ισχύει σε γενικές γραμμές και ανάλογα τον σωματότυπο της κάθε γυναίκας.
> Το 1.63 της θεματοθέτριας με 67 κιλά είναι αρκετά τσουπωτό.


πραγματικα το φορουμ ειναι μερες σαν κ αυτη που με κανει να γελαω αφανταστα.
Με αυτη τη λογικη (η οποια πλουτιζει τους διαιτολογους) μια γυναικα που ειναι ταπα θα πρεπει να ειναι πραγματικα πολυ αδυνατη.
εγω δλδ που ειμαι 1,57 θα πρεπει να φτασω 47 κιλα ?!?! χαχα τουλαχιστον αστειο ρε παιδια. σα πρεζακι θα ειμαι κ θα σερνομαι. 
κριμα που υπαρχουν προτυπα. κ κριμα που δε θα φυγουν ποτε απ'οτι φαινεται. 
το θεμα ειναι να εισαι υγιης! 
κ η κοπελα που εχει ανοιξει το ποστ με τοση γυμναστικη ειναι μια χαρα πιστευω απο σωματικης αποψης! αλλα απο ψυχολογικης ισως της εχουν ριζωθει στο μυαλο καποιες αντιληψεις που της κανουν κακο στην αυτοπεποιθηση κ αυτοεκτιμηση της! το θεμα δν ειναι τα κιλα αλλα στο μυαλο.


αλαφροισκιωτε, ποσα κιλα εισαι? κ υψος? α κ σωματοτυπο. 
btw *η αγαπη δε μετριεται με τα κιλα*.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Οταν καποια τα εχει καλα με την εμφανιση της ,ακομα και αν εχει 5 κιλακια παραπανω δεν νιωθει καμια ζηλια για καποια που αδυνατησε παρα μονο θαυμασμο.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

συμφωνω με το τελευταιο. το κουραζετε πολυ το θεμα ενω η κοπελα δεν εχει προβλημα με τα κιλα της αλλα με το μυαλο της. και τα κιλα που θελει να χασει μετα θα της φταιει κατι αλλο, το υψος, το στηθος, τα οπισθια, η μυτη. παντα μια δικαιολογια, παντα κατι θα ενοχλει. ετσι συμβαινει οταν εχουμε μαθει να κοιταμε μονο τα αρνητικα και δεν εκτιμαμε τον εαυτο μας.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Και εγω συμφωνω με γκοθλι!

----------


## Remedy

> Για την ακριβεια απεχει 5 κιλα,οχι 4,γιατι ειναι 67 κιλα τωρα,και με τα 5 κιλα,θα ειναι απλως στο μαξιμουμ κανονικο.Αν σκεφτεις οτι ειναι πολυ νεα,και οτι στο μελλον θα εχει γεννες,εμμηνοπαυση,γεροντο παχα κλπ,καλο ειναι (το ιδιο και οι αντρες),να εχει μερικα κιλα περιθωριο,ωστε να μην γινει γουρουνι σε 10 χρονια.
> 
> 
> Ναι σιγα μην ειμαι και ο Πασαρης.Ρε συ,τι μελοδραμα ειναι αυτο?λολ
> 
> 
> Μπορει να ανηκει και η ιδια σε αυτην την κατηγορια,ή να χει μεγαλη περιφερεια,εσυ που ξερεις το αντιθετο?
> 
> 
> ...


σου εκλεψα ενα κιλο, συγνωμη γερολαδα, δεν θα επαναληφθει :p

εσυ την ρωτησες ομως αν ανηκει σε αυτη την κατηγορια, πριν την πεις χοντρη, οταν η ιδια σου λεει οτι ειναι χοντρη και νοιωθει απελπισια γι αυτο?
ουτε εγω το ξερω, αλλα προτιμαω να της πω την αληθεια, δηλαδη οτι τα κιλα της ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ, ΟΥΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΟΝΤΡΗ, παρα να την πανικοβαλω περισσοτερο, επειδη γνωρισα καποια που δεν βλεποταν και ηταν στα δικα της κιλα, αλλα 20 χρονια μεγαλυτερη η με χαλια προσωπο κι εκανε διαιτες γιατι ηταν το μονο που μπορουσε να ελεγξει....

δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση καποιος να την απορριπτει για 5 κιλα, ουτε και εσενα, αν ανησυχεις γι αυτο...
αν μιλουσαμε για ΚΙΛΑ, τοτε ναι, αλλαζει η συζητηση...

----------


## Remedy

> Οταν καποια τα εχει καλα με την εμφανιση της ,ακομα και αν εχει 5 κιλακια παραπανω δεν νιωθει καμια ζηλια για καποια που αδυνατησε παρα μονο θαυμασμο.


συμφωνω , οταν μιλαμε για γυναικα αξια θαυμασμου...
αν ειναι για φτυσιμο ειτε εμφανισιακα , ειτε ως προσωπικοτητα, σιγα μην θαυμασω τα κιλα που θα χασει... μεγαλη δουλεια..
εγω να δεις ποσα εχω χασει. ουδεποτε θαυμασα τον εαυτο μου γι αυτο..

----------


## Remedy

> συμφωνω με το τελευταιο. το κουραζετε πολυ το θεμα ενω η κοπελα δεν εχει προβλημα με τα κιλα της αλλα με το μυαλο της. και τα κιλα που θελει να χασει μετα θα της φταιει κατι αλλο, το υψος, το στηθος, τα οπισθια, η μυτη. παντα μια δικαιολογια, παντα κατι θα ενοχλει. ετσι συμβαινει οταν εχουμε μαθει να κοιταμε μονο τα αρνητικα και δεν εκτιμαμε τον εαυτο μας.


ετσι ακριβως...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Μωρε ολα θεμα γουστου ειναι..Υπαρχουν και αντρες που τρελενονται για τσουπωτες!Δλδ καμια ρε παιδια δεν παει χαμενη..Τωρα το θεμα ειναι να νιωθει κανεις ομορφα με τον εαυτο του και ας μην μιλαμε τωρα για 5 κιλακια γιατι υπαρχουν κοπελες και ανδρες που εχουν πολυ περισσοτερα κιλα και θα φρικαρουν με την ολη συζητηση!Ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειναι θελκτικοι ανεξαρτητα απο τα κιλα τους.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> αλαφροισκιωτε, ποσα κιλα εισαι? κ υψος? α κ σωματοτυπο.
> btw *η αγαπη δε μετριεται με τα κιλα*.


Δε μετριεται με τα κιλα,αλλα για να σε αγαπησει καποιος/α πρεπει να του/της αρεσεις πρωτα.Το αναποδο δεν εχει συμβει ποτε.




> σου εκλεψα ενα κιλο, συγνωμη γερολαδα, δεν θα επαναληφθει :p
> 
> εσυ την ρωτησες ομως αν ανηκει σε αυτη την κατηγορια, πριν την πεις χοντρη, οταν η ιδια σου λεει οτι ειναι χοντρη και νοιωθει απελπισια γι αυτο?


Δεν μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι ανθρωποι που ειναι υπερβαροι και αντιμετωπιζουν διαφορα προβληματα υγειας,ψυχολογικα,κοινωνικ α κλπ.Ειδικα στα σχολικα χρονια αυτοι οι ανθρωποι,οπως και ο καθενας που ξεχωριζει αρνητικα,περνουν πολυ δυσκολα,σε μια ευαισθητη περιοδο,και η κοπελα αυτη λογω μικρης ηλικιας,εχει περασει την περισσοτερη της ζωη στο σχολειο.

Επισης,κατι που παραβλεψατε οι περισσοτεροι,το πιο ανησυχητικο ειναι οτι χανει κιλα πολυ δυσκολα.Μισο κιλο το μηνα ειναι τιποτα για ενα υγιες νεο ατομο.




> δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση καποιος να την απορριπτει για 5 κιλα, ουτε και εσενα, αν ανησυχεις γι αυτο...
> αν μιλουσαμε για ΚΙΛΑ, τοτε ναι, αλλαζει η συζητηση...


Δε λεω οτι δεν μπορει να βρει κανενα με αυτες τις διαστασεις,αλλα τα 5 κιλα θα κανουν διαφορα με το υψος που εχει,θα εχει περισσοτερες επιλογες ερωτικα και θα νιωθει καλυτερα με τον εαυτο της.Αφου επιφανειακα κρινει ο κοσμος,η επιφανεια εχει σημασια μας αρεσει δε μας αρεσει.

ΥΓ Δεν καταλαβαινω την υστερια και τους προσωπικους υπαινιγμους εδω και πολλα ποστ.Εγω δε προσεβαλλα κανενα.

----------


## Remedy

> Δε μετριεται με τα κιλα,αλλα για να σε αγαπησει καποιος/α πρεπει να του/της αρεσεις πρωτα.Το αναποδο δεν εχει συμβει ποτε.
> 
> Δεν μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι ανθρωποι που ειναι υπερβαροι και αντιμετωπιζουν διαφορα προβληματα υγειας,ψυχολογικα,κοινωνικ α κλπ.Ειδικα στα σχολικα χρονια αυτοι οι ανθρωποι,οπως και ο καθενας που ξεχωριζει αρνητικα,περνουν πολυ δυσκολα,σε μια ευαισθητη περιοδο,και η κοπελα αυτη λογω μικρης ηλικιας,εχει περασει την περισσοτερη της ζωη στο σχολειο.
> Επισης,κατι που παραβλεψατε οι περισσοτεροι,το πιο ανησυχητικο ειναι οτι χανει κιλα πολυ δυσκολα.Μισο κιλο το μηνα ειναι τιποτα για ενα υγιες νεο ατομο.
> 
> Δε λεω οτι δεν μπορει να βρει κανενα με αυτες τις διαστασεις,αλλα τα 5 κιλα θα κανουν διαφορα με το υψος που εχει,θα εχει περισσοτερες επιλογες ερωτικα και θα νιωθει καλυτερα με τον εαυτο της.Αφου επιφανειακα κρινει ο κοσμος,η επιφανεια εχει σημασια μας αρεσει δε μας αρεσει.
> 
> ΥΓ Δεν καταλαβαινω την υστερια και τους προσωπικους υπαινιγμους εδω και πολλα ποστ.Εγω δε προσεβαλλα κανενα.


ρε συ αλαφροισκιωτε, τι μεταλλαξη ειναι αυτη?
ωρες ειναι ν αρχισεις να μας γραφεις κανενα αρλεκιν κι εσυ :p

οχι απλα θα βρει "καποιον" με τα 5κιλα συν (εγω γι αυτο μιλαω παντως.δεν μιλαω ουτε για 10 ουτε για 15). αλλα θα βρει ακριβως τους ιδιους που θα βρει και με τα μειον 5. δεν αλλαζει το ταργκετ γκρουπ στα 5 κιλα οσο και να το τεντωνεις...

εκανες κατι πολυ χειροτερο απο το να την προσβαλεις αλαφ. και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι δεν εισαι καν σε θεση να το αντιληφθεις.
λες σε ενα ατομο στα ορια της διατροφικης διαταραχης, αυτο ακριβως που θα τον ριξει με τα μουτρα μεσα. αν δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις το πως το κανεις αυτο, δεν θα σε βοηθησει καμια διαιτα.
δοκιμασε λοβοτομη..

το οτι χανει κιλα δυσκολα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικη συζητηση απο αυτα που λες μεχρι τωρα.
ειναι θεμα που πρεπει να ψαξει και δεν λυνεται με διαιτες..

αν εισαι υπερβαρος παντως, σου εχω πολλες συμβουλες διατροφης πολυ πετυχημενες..

----------


## Gothly

> Δε μετριεται με τα κιλα,αλλα για να σε αγαπησει καποιος/α πρεπει να του/της αρεσεις πρωτα.Το αναποδο δεν εχει συμβει ποτε.


για να του αρεσεις δε χρειαζεται να εισαι σκλεναρικοβα...
δεν ερωτευεσαι μονο τον 'πατσα' (γιατι ετσι οπως κρινεις το γυναικειο σωμα αυτη η λεξη μου ηρθε) αλλα κ το μυαλο κ την αυρα κ τις αποψεις, κ τα "ολα" που εκπεμπει ο καθενας οταν μιλαει οταν κινειται. 
παντως αν εξαιρεσεις τη θεοφανια που εχει την ιδια αποψη με σενα , πρεπει να σε 'μισουνε' ολες οι γυναικες του φορουμ (οσες διαβασαν αυτα τα ποστ) :D 
δε μας ειπες υψος/βαρος/σωματοτυπο σου... υποπτο..

----------


## keep_walking

Ολοι λιγο-πολυ εχουμε προβλημα με το σωμα μας ... και ειναι φυσικο με ολα αυτα τα "τελεια" σωματα που μας περιβαλλουν στα ΜΜΕ , σε αφισες .... σχεδον παντου. Ομως αυτοι ειναι επαγγελματιες και αυτοι ειναι η δουλεια τους να δειχνουν ωραιοι , περαν της τυχηςισως που τους χαρισε μια φυσικη ομορφια. 

Δεν λεω να μην φροντιζεις τον εαυτο σου και να δειχνεις ωραια (αλλοιμονο) , αλλα υπαρχουν και τοσα αλλα στη ζωη + οτι πρεπει να την απολαυσουμε:)

----------


## Remedy

> Μωρε ολα θεμα γουστου ειναι..Υπαρχουν και αντρες που τρελενονται για τσουπωτες!Δλδ καμια ρε παιδια δεν παει χαμενη..Τωρα το θεμα ειναι να νιωθει κανεις ομορφα με τον εαυτο του και ας μην μιλαμε τωρα για 5 κιλακια γιατι υπαρχουν κοπελες και ανδρες που εχουν πολυ περισσοτερα κιλα και θα φρικαρουν με την ολη συζητηση!Ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειναι θελκτικοι ανεξαρτητα απο τα κιλα τους.


εκτος απο αυτους που ΔΕΝ ειναι καθολου θελκτικοι, και παλι ανεξαρτητα με τα κιλα τους...

----------


## giannis1990

εγω πιστευω ειναι ολο το πακετο... δηλαδη μια μπορει αν ειναι τσουπωτη αλλα ολο το συνολο να ειναι πολυ ωραιο..ενω η αλλη αν ειναι ψηλη αδυνατη κλπ αλλα να μην σουα ρεσουν τα χαρακτηριστικα..περα απο αυτα ειναι πως θα σου ερθει εκεινη την ωρα... μπορει να εχει κατι ασχημο πανωτης και να μην το βλεπεις και να σου το λενε οι αλλοι απλα επειδη εσυ κολλησες να μην το βλεπεις

----------


## Remedy

> εγω πιστευω ειναι ολο το πακετο... δηλαδη μια μπορει αν ειναι τσουπωτη αλλα ολο το συνολο να ειναι πολυ ωραιο..ενω η αλλη αν ειναι ψηλη αδυνατη κλπ αλλα να μην σουα ρεσουν τα χαρακτηριστικα..περα απο αυτα ειναι πως θα σου ερθει εκεινη την ωρα... μπορει να εχει κατι ασχημο πανωτης και να μην το βλεπεις και να σου το λενε οι αλλοι απλα επειδη εσυ κολλησες να μην το βλεπεις


πολυ σωστα.
και μην ξεχναμε και το μεσα πακετο..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ρε συ αλαφροισκιωτε, τι μεταλλαξη ειναι αυτη?
> ωρες ειναι ν αρχισεις να μας γραφεις κανενα αρλεκιν κι εσυ :p
> 
> οχι απλα θα βρει "καποιον" με τα 5κιλα συν (εγω γι αυτο μιλαω παντως.δεν μιλαω ουτε για 10 ουτε για 15). αλλα θα βρει ακριβως τους ιδιους που θα βρει και με τα μειον 5. δεν αλλαζει το ταργκετ γκρουπ στα 5 κιλα οσο και να το τεντωνεις...


Ε νταξει,ολη μερα θα λεω εγω ασπρο,εσυ μαυρο.Δεν καταληγει πουθενα.




> εκανες κατι πολυ χειροτερο απο το να την προσβαλεις αλαφ. και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι δεν εισαι καν σε θεση να το αντιληφθεις.
> λες σε ενα ατομο στα ορια της διατροφικης διαταραχης, αυτο ακριβως που θα τον ριξει με τα μουτρα μεσα. αν δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις το πως το κανεις αυτο, δεν θα σε βοηθησει καμια διαιτα.


Δεν εχει διατ. διαταραχη ειναι υπερβαρη και θελει χασει κιλα.Τι πιο φυσιολογικο.Ας φτασει σε φυσιολογικο βαρος και μετα πες την υπερβολικη.




> το οτι χανει κιλα δυσκολα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικη συζητηση απο αυτα που λες μεχρι τωρα.
> ειναι θεμα που πρεπει να ψαξει και δεν λυνεται με διαιτες..


Αν δεις το εθιξα απο το πρωτο ποστ μου.




> αν εισαι υπερβαρος παντως, σου εχω πολλες συμβουλες διατροφης πολυ πετυχημενες..


Ειμαι 11 κιλα κατω απο το υψος μου,ευχαριστω (αφου τοση ωρα ολο απο κει το γυροφερνεις).




> για να του αρεσεις δε χρειαζεται να εισαι σκλεναρικοβα...
> δεν ερωτευεσαι μονο τον 'πατσα' (γιατι ετσι οπως κρινεις το γυναικειο σωμα αυτη η λεξη μου ηρθε) αλλα κ το μυαλο κ την αυρα κ τις αποψεις, κ τα "ολα" που εκπεμπει ο καθενας οταν μιλαει οταν κινειται.


Το Σκλεναρικοβα απο το υπερβαρη απεχει ετη φωτος.




> δε μας ειπες υψος/βαρος/σωματοτυπο σου... υποπτο..


Οπως δε ζητησα,ουτε εχω ζητησει ποτε στοιχεια για την εμφανιση,και αλλα προσωπικα στοιχεια των αλλων χρηστων,εκτος απο οταν θελω να καταλαβω περισσοτερα για αυτους και να τους βοηθησω.
Ειναι θεμα παιδειας.

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω λεω οτι τοι πιο γοητευτικο σεναν ανθρωπο ειναι μια καλουτσικη/προσεγμενη εμφανιση/ντυσιμο , αυτοπεποιθηση , ναναι χαρουμενος και να ταχει καλα με τον εαυτο του .

----------


## Remedy

> Ε νταξει,ολη μερα θα λεω εγω ασπρο,εσυ μαυρο.Δεν καταληγει πουθενα.
> 
> Δεν εχει διατ. διαταραχη ειναι υπερβαρη και θελει χασει κιλα.Τι πιο φυσιολογικο.Ας φτασει σε φυσιολογικο βαρος και μετα πες την υπερβολικη.
> 
> Αν δεις το εθιξα απο το πρωτο ποστ μου.
> 
> Ειμαι 11 κιλα κατω απο το υψος μου,ευχαριστω (αφου τοση ωρα ολο απο κει το γυροφερνεις).
> 
> Το Σκλεναρικοβα απο το υπερβαρη απεχει ετη φωτος.
> ...


προσωπικα δεν ρωτησα κιλα, οχι μονο για λογους προσωπικων δεδομενων, αλλα γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου το τι ισχυριζεται ο καθενας πισω απο μια οθονη.
μπορει τα -11 να ειναι +50, να εισαι αλλα 5 νικ που ισως αντιπαθω κι αντι για κουκλα που παινευεται μονο διαδικτυακα, μια πανουκλα που οποιος την γνωριζει παιρνει δρομο (κι ακομα τρεχει)... δεν μου λενε τπτ τετοιες παινεσιες... εκει εξω ειναι ο στιβος...

ρωτησα αν εχεις προβλημα βαρους για να σου δωσω διατροφικες συμβουλες που με βοηθησαν εμενα να απαλλαγω , ωστε να μην εχω κομπλεξ και κανω σαν την χηρα στο κρεβατι με το προβλημα βαρους των αλλων ανθρωπων...

υ.γ. αν και δεν προκειται να συμφωνησουμε το λεω για αλλους που διαβαζουν. η κοπελα θα ηταν μια κοπελα υπερβαρη οπως κομψα λες, που ηθελε να χασει λιγα κιολακια το λεω εγω, αν απλα ελεγε οπως τοσοι αλλοι: 'παιδια θελω να χασω 5-7 κιλα και δυσκολευομαι. πειτε γνωμες, ιδεες κλπ".. το οτι συναρτα τα 5γαμοκιλα με την ΔΥΣΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ, ειναι αυτο που το κανει απο προβλημα βαρους, προβλημα διατροφικης διαταραχης (στα ορια λεω εγω, δεν προκειται για διαγνωση). αν και παλι δεν καταλαβες, περαστικα..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> προσωπικα δεν ρωτησα κιλα, οχι μονο για λογους προσωπικων δεδομενων, αλλα γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου το τι ισχυριζεται ο καθενας πισω απο μια οθονη.
> μπορει τα -11 να ειναι +50, να εισαι αλλα 5 νικ που ισως αντιπαθω κι αντι για κουκλα που παινευεται μονο διαδικτυακα, μια πανουκλα που οποιος την γνωριζει παιρνει δρομο (κι ακομα τρεχει)... δεν μου λενε τπτ τετοιες παινεσιες... εκει εξω ειναι ο στιβος...


Τοση ωρα κανεις υπαινιγμους για το δικο μου βαρος,και τωρα που δε σου βγηκε,γιατι θα σε βολευε να ειμαι 100 κιλα πχ. λες οτι δε μετραει τι λεει ο καθενας εδω.Τα δικα μου,δικα μου,τα δικα σου,δικα μου παλι.

Πες οτι ειμαι 1,50 και 65 κιλα,το ιδιο κανει,δεν εχει να κανει με σενα και μενα.




> ρωτησα αν εχεις προβλημα βαρους για να σου δωσω διατροφικες συμβουλες που με βοηθησαν εμενα να απαλλαγω , ωστε να μην εχω κομπλεξ και κανω σαν την χηρα στο κρεβατι με το προβλημα βαρους των αλλων ανθρωπων...


Αν καποιος εκανε σα τη χηρα στο κρεβατι,εισαι εσυ.Δεν εβγαλα καποιο ατομο οτι εχει ψυχολογικα προβληματα,ουτε εκανα υπαινιγμους για την εμφανιση κανενος.Αν κρινω απο την αντιδραση σου,και καποιων αλλων,αλλοι μαλλον εχουν θεματα βαρους.




> υ.γ. αν και δεν προκειται να συμφωνησουμε το λεω για αλλους που διαβαζουν. η κοπελα θα ηταν μια κοπελα υπερβαρη οπως κομψα λες, που ηθελε να χασει λιγα κιολακια το λεω εγω, αν απλα ελεγε οπως τοσοι αλλοι: 'παιδια θελω να χασω 5-7 κιλα και δυσκολευομαι. πειτε γνωμες, ιδεες κλπ".. το οτι συναρτα τα 5γαμοκιλα με την ΔΥΣΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ, ειναι αυτο που το κανει απο προβλημα βαρους, προβλημα διατροφικης διαταραχης (στα ορια λεω εγω, δεν προκειται για διαγνωση). αν και παλι δεν καταλαβες, περαστικα..


Η κοπελα μεχρι περσυ ηταν 74 κιλα,με ο,τι αυτο συνεπαγεται για την ζωη της.Μην τα ξαναλεμε,δε νομιζω να χρειαζεται να εξηγησω τα αυτονοητα παλι.Προφανως εχεις ξεχασει ποσο σκληρα ειναι παιδια μεχρι και την εφηβεια ωστε να μην καταλαβαινεις ποσα προβληματα δημιουργει αυτο.

Εχει πεσει στα 67,που ακομα ειναι αρκετα,και εχει καθε λογο να θελει να χασει και αλλα,παλι για ευνοητους λογους.Δεν ειναι θεμα κιλων μονο,ειναι τι εχει περασει λογω αυτων των κιλων τοσα χρονια και τι επιπτωσεις ειχαν στη ψυχολογια της.Επισης,δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να ξερουμε τι αλλο ισχυει για την εμφανιση της,γιατι δεν παιζουν μονο τα κιλα ρολο.

Αυτο δε συνιστα διατροφικη διαταραχη,κανενας υπερβαρος δε θελει να παραμεινει υπερβαρος,και αυτο ισχυει διπλα για τις γυναικες.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Εν τελει το θεμα της δεν ειναι μονο τα κιλα,αλλα η αυτοεκτιμηση της και η κοινωνικη της ζωη,που συνδεονται με τα κιλα της.Αν τα χασει,δε θα γινουν ολα ροδινα,αλλα θα ειναι ενα μεσο στο να καλυτερευσει την ζωη της.
Και το χω δει να το καταφερνουν πολλοι ανθρωποι χωρις να γινουν ανορεκτικοι.

Εσυ αντιθετα,θες να παραμεινει παχουλη και να παει σε ψυχολογο.Και κατα τα αλλα,εγω θελω το κακο της.

----------


## Remedy

> Εν τελει το θεμα της δεν ειναι μονο τα κιλα,αλλα η αυτοεκτιμηση της και η κοινωνικη της ζωη,που συνδεονται με τα κιλα της.Αν τα χασει,δε θα γινουν ολα ροδινα,αλλα θα ειναι ενα μεσο στο να καλυτερευσει την ζωη της.
> Και το χω δει να το καταφερνουν πολλοι ανθρωποι χωρις να γινουν ανορεκτικοι.
> 
> Εσυ αντιθετα,θες να παραμεινει παχουλη και να παει σε ψυχολογο.Και κατα τα αλλα,εγω θελω το κακο της.


μαλακιες λες.
εγω θελω να ειναι ευτυχισμενη ειτε με λιγα παραπανω κιλα, ειτε με τα ιδανικα. *κατα προτιμηση με τα ιδανικα*...
εσυ την εβαλες στο κρεβατι του προκρουστη,επειδη η γνωστη σου στα 65 κιλα ειχε γεροντοπαχα στην κοιλια :p

----------


## Remedy

> *Τοση ωρα* κανεις υπαινιγμους για το δικο μου βαρος,και τωρα που δε σου βγηκε,γιατι θα σε βολευε να ειμαι 100 κιλα πχ. λες οτι δε μετραει τι λεει ο καθενας εδω.Τα δικα μου,δικα μου,τα δικα σου,δικα μου παλι.
> ....


με μπερδεψες με την γκοθλι.
μονο μια φορα σχολιασα ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ κιλα, οταν σε ρωτησα ξεκαθαρα αν εισαι υπερβαρος.
και μου απαντησες αμεσως οτι δεν εισαι, δεν γυροφερνα τιποτα.
νουμερο ποτε δεν ρωτησα γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει. ουτε θα σε φαω, ουτε θα σε πουλησω...
το οτι δεν εισαι αξιοπιστος οπως και κανενας μας πισω απο την οθονη, εξακολουθει να ισχυει... φυσικα και μπορει να εισαι 100...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Με απελπισατε και εμενα και πεινασα κιολας!

----------


## giannis1990

εγω παντως παιδια ειμαι 1.90 υψος.. τριτη λκειου εκανα την επανασταση μου που ελεγα και κατεστρεψα το διαβασμα μου ..οταν το καταλαβα εγινα χαλια ψυχολογικα και σταματησα τον αθλητισμο και το φαι τοα υξησει πληρως.. εφτασα 116 κιλα..δεν θελω αν το θυμαμαι.. αυτο σε ενα εξαμηνο..καποια στιγμη το καλοκαιρι..λεω "καλα ρε μ...ακα μου,που εφτασα?" απευθειας τα εχασα ολαααααααα..πλακωνω το γυμναστηριο μετα και την παλη που εκανα απο δευτερα γυμνασιου... καιε φτασα εκει που ημουν... 1.90 88 κιλα 11% λιπος..γραμμωση..ολο βαρη τωρα no pain no gain :) θελει να βαλεις τον στοχο

----------


## Remedy

> Με απελπισατε και εμενα και πεινασα κιολας!


φαε οτι θες. ετσι κι αλλιως για τα μπαζα εισαι στα 67 κιλα...

----------


## Remedy

> εγω παντως παιδια ειμαι 1.90 υψος.. τριτη λκειου εκανα την επανασταση μου που ελεγα και κατεστρεψα το διαβασμα μου ..οταν το καταλαβα εγινα χαλια ψυχολογικα και σταματησα τον αθλητισμο και το φαι τοα υξησει πληρως.. εφτασα 116 κιλα..δεν θελω αν το θυμαμαι.. αυτο σε ενα εξαμηνο..καποια στιγμη το καλοκαιρι..λεω "καλα ρε μ...ακα μου,που εφτασα?" απευθειας τα εχασα ολαααααααα..πλακωνω το γυμναστηριο μετα και την παλη που εκανα απο δευτερα γυμνασιου... καιε φτασα εκει που ημουν... 1.90 88 κιλα 11% λιπος..γραμμωση..ολο βαρη τωρα no pain no gain :) θελει να βαλεις τον στοχο


μπραβο βρε Γιαννη! :)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> φαε οτι θες. ετσι κι αλλιως για τα μπαζα εισαι στα 67 κιλα...


66 ειμαι!!Αλλα ειμαι ωραιο μπαζο :P

----------


## Remedy

> 66 ειμαι!!Αλλα ειμαι ωραιο μπαζο :P


μονο ωραιο? κουκλαρα απ τις λιγες!!!!!!!

----------


## giannis1990

εισαι το μονο μνημονιο που ομορφαινει την ζωη μας......

----------


## λιλιουμ

καλα τι μου θυμισατε με αυτο το νημα. Ειχα γνωρισει περυσι ενα παιδι πολυ κουλ ανοιχτομυαλο γαματο τυπακι. Και συζηταγαμε διαφορα καναμε αρκετη παρεα, και ειχε ερθει και η συζητηση στα προτυπα που προβαλλονται απο τα μεσα και πως τοσα κοριτσια εχουν ανορεξια και τι κακο ειναι αυτο κτλ κτλ. Αυτα τα ελεγε ο ιδιος ετσι, εγω συμφωνουσα. Σε καποιες φασεις ομως 2-3 φορες, σχολιασε Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ αρνητικα καποιες κοπελες που ηταν τσουπωτες και γεματουλες. Τον αφησα τις δυο πρωτες φορες, την τριτη του την ειπα και εμεινε μαλακας. Ουαου λεει εχεις δικιο.. το κανω κι εγω αυτο.!!

ΕΙναι μεσα στο μυαλο μας τοσο πολυ βαλμενα αυτα τα προτυπα απο τον συνεχη καταιγισμο εικονων και πληροφοιων απο παντου.. ΠΟυ ακομα και αυτοι οι οποιοι αντιτασσονται σε αυτα.. Εχουν πεσει θυματα τους χωρις να το ξερουν.. ΠΟλλες φορες..

----------


## λιλιουμ

> σου εκλεψα ενα κιλο, συγνωμη γερολαδα, δεν θα επαναληφθει :p
> 
> εσυ την ρωτησες ομως αν ανηκει σε αυτη την κατηγορια, πριν την πεις χοντρη, οταν η ιδια σου λεει οτι ειναι χοντρη και νοιωθει απελπισια γι αυτο?
> ουτε εγω το ξερω, αλλα προτιμαω να της πω την αληθεια, δηλαδη οτι τα κιλα της ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ, ΟΥΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΟΝΤΡΗ, παρα να την πανικοβαλω περισσοτερο, επειδη γνωρισα καποια που δεν βλεποταν και ηταν στα δικα της κιλα, αλλα 20 χρονια μεγαλυτερη η με χαλια προσωπο κι εκανε διαιτες γιατι ηταν το μονο που μπορουσε να ελεγξει....
> 
> δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση καποιος να την απορριπτει για 5 κιλα, ουτε και εσενα, αν ανησυχεις γι αυτο...
> αν μιλουσαμε για ΚΙΛΑ, τοτε ναι, αλλαζει η συζητηση...


η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι περισσοτερες που ειναι πολυ αδυνατες και τρεχουν στα γυμναστηρια και τρελαινονται στις διαιτες πατσαβουριαζουν στο προσωπο και χαλαει το δερμα οταν μεγαλωνουν. Αμα ειναι στρουμπουλο ειναι πιο σφριγηλο :)

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Δε μετριεται με τα κιλα,αλλα για να σε αγαπησει καποιος/α πρεπει να του/της αρεσεις πρωτα.Το αναποδο δεν εχει συμβει ποτε.


Και ομως συμβαινει.

Ας πω και εγω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια, σημασια εχει τι θελει κανεις, τι εχει, τι μπορει να γινει, και κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο να πετυχει αυτο που θελει με αυτο που εχει ή μπορει να γινει. Επιπλεον, πρεπει να ξερει γιατι θελει αυτο που θελει. Αν αξιζει να το πετυχει, αν θα γινει πραγματι ευτυχισμενος, αν θα αποκτησει οσα νομιζει οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται.

Σας μπερδεψα?

Θελω να πω οτι ενα πρεπει να ειναι το ζητουμενο στη ζωη μας, να ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι, και αυτο γινεται οταν ειμαστε ο εαυτος μας! οχι οταν ειμαστε 5 κιλα λιγοτερο, 5 κιλα περισσοτερο, πιο πρασινο ματι, πιο ξανθο μαλλι. Βοηθανε καποια πραγματα, καποιες βελτιωσεις, στο να αυξησει κανεις την αυτοπεποιθηση του και την αυτοεικονα του ναι, αλλα ολα εχουν τα ορια τους.. Και πολλες φορες ειναι ψευδαισθηση αυτο που νομιζουμε οτι μας λειπει και οτι θα αποκτησουμε με το να κατακτησουμε κατι... 

Η εμφανιση βοηθαει σε πολλα, αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλα πραγματα στα οποια δε βοηθαει καθολου, πχ το να ειναι κανεις ομορφος δε συνεπαγεται οτι θα ειναι και ενδιαφερων ή εξυπνος, και υπαρχουν και επισης πραγματα στα οποια οχι απλα δε βοηθαει αλλα δυσκολευει τη ζωη σου. Και ειναι πολλα αυτα, δεν ειναι αστειο..

Στις ερωτικες σχεσεις των ανθρωπων, ναι η παροιμια λεει απο τα ματια πιανεται και κατεβαινει παρα κατω κτλ κτλ.. Αλλα εγω νομιζω πως για τους νοημονες ανθρωπους παιζει ρολο και κατι πιο ψηλα απο τα ματια, ο εγκεφαλος! Ισως απο εκει να αρχιζουν ολα.. Εγω προσωπικα δε μπορω να εξηγησω αλλιώς, πως μου ειναι αδυνατον να ερωτευτω εναν ομορφο κουκλο γυμνασμενο αν δε με ελκυσει η προσωπικοτητα του, η ενεργεια του πρώτα. Δε μου λεει τπτ αυτο απλα ως εικονα. Ερωτευομαι το βλεμμα, το χαμογελο, την κινηση, αυτα που βγαζει ο αλλος, εκει δεν εχουν σημασια τα κιλα, το υψος, το χρωμα κτλ.. Εκτος αν ειναι μες στον εγκεφαλο αυτες οι στερεοτυπιες τοσο γερα ριζωμενες. Η μιλαμε για το κατω κεφαλι στους αντρες.

Μια κοπελα που ειναι 10 κιλα πιο παχουλη, εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να αναπτυξει πιο ενδαιφερουσα προσωπικοτητα και χιουμορ κτλ. Εγω τουλαχιστον ενδιαφερουσα γκομεναρα ή ενδιαφεροντα γυμνασμενο φετες κουκλο δεν εχω γνωρισει ποτε. Δεν εχουν χρονο ισως να ασχοληθουν με κατι αλλο περα απο την εικονα τους, δεν τους χρειαστηκε να χρησιμοποιησουν ενα αλλο οπλο περα απο την ομορφια τους. Καταρα η ομορφια, οχι αστεια. Θελει πολυ ταπεινοτητα για να την διαχειριστεις σωστα.

Μια κοπελα λοιπον δεκα κιλα πιο παχουλη, εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να βρει ΣΩΣΤΟ συντροφο και να κανει ΩΡΑΙΑ σχεση, απο ενα κοριτσι σα μοντελο. Η γιαγια μου ελεγε της ασχημης της ξημερωνει ο γαμπρος εξω απο την πορτα. Την ομορφη να κλαις.. Και επειδη εχω δει πλειστα παραδειγματα τετοια.. Για αυτο εκφερω και αυτες τις αποψεις. Μπορει να εισαι ψηλη αδυνατη αλλα να εχεις στραβη μυτη, τρεχα κανε πλαστικη, μπορει να εισαι ψηλη αδυνατη και να μην εχεις στηθος, τρεχα βαλε βυζι, μπορει να εισαι ψηλη αδυνατη και να εχεις αραια μαλλια, τρεχα βαλε εξτενσιον. Αυτο που ειπε ο ΚΕΝΟ πριν, παντα κατι θα φταιει, και για ολους αυτους τους λογους μπορει να εισαι καραγκομεναρα, και να μην εχεις οχι απλα γκομενο, ουτε φιλους. Αυτα.. 

Συνοπτικα, κοπελια ξεκαθαρισε γιατι θες να χασεις αυτα τα δεκα κιλα. Για γκομενο? για φιλαρεσκεια? για ανεση? για οτιδηποτε αλλο? Και δες ποσο αντικρυσμα στην πραγματικοτητα εχουν οι προσδοκιες σου. Αν ησουν 150 κιλα και εχανες 80 κιλα ναι ισως αυξανονταν οι πιθανοτητες να βρεις αντρα, να εχεις καλυτερη υγεια, καλυτεερη κινηση κτλ. Αλλα 5 και δεκα κιλα δεν ειναι για να τρελαινεσαι. Με τιποτα. Και αυτους τους αντρες που λενε αυτες τις μαλακιες σαν τον γωνστο μου θα τους φερουμε κανα τουβλο στο κεφαλι.

----------


## μυσπ

Κοπελα μου δεν υπαρχει τελειο σωμα κ ουτε ειναι σωστο να προβαλλεται το αδυνατο σωμα σαν το ιδανικο απο τα μεσα μαζικης ενημερωσης,ειναι πιθανον να πασχεις απο μια μορφη θυρεοειδη κ αυτο λειτουργει εις βαρος του μεταβολισμου σου με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορεις να χασεις ευκολα βαρος με τους ρυθμους που θελεις κ γιαυτο καθυστερεις κ πρεπει να κανεις εξεταση αιματος κ να πας σε ενδοκρινολογο να σου λυθει η απορια,εαν εχεις θυρεοειδη τωρα μπορεις να παιρνεις ενα φαρμακο κ να εισαι καλυτερα,Ομως κ ετσι οπως εισαι πιστευω δεν εισαι υπερβαρη για κανονικη μου μοιαζεις κ μπορεις να υπολογισεις κ το δεικτη μαζας σωματος σου να το διαπιστωσεις

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ευγε Λιλιουμ..Το πιο σωστο ποστ που εχεις γραψει εδω μεσα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καταρχην να πω τον πονο μου :(
Πόσο σας ζηλεύω που έχετε τόσο χρόνο και ασχολείστε όλη μέρα με το φόρουμ, (μου έχει λείψει αυτό)

Όλα είναι υποκειμενικά και ναι, συμφωνω.
Πρώτα απ όλα η προσωπικότητα, ο χαρακτήρας, η καλιέργεια κλπ.
Αν όμως όλα αυτά κρύβονται πίσω από έναν άνθρωπο που δεν σέβεται πρώτα απ όλα τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό?
Δεν μιλάω φυσικά για τα πέντε κιλά της θεματοθέτριας, αλλα έχω παραδείγματα και αντρών και γυναικών που αφέθηκαν να γίνουν χάλια και μετά παραπονιούνται ότι οι άλλοι κοιτάζουν το περιτύλιγμα και όχι την ουσία.
Γιατί οι άνθρωποι να μη προσπαθούν να έχουν όλο το πακέτο, πρώτα απ όλα για τον εαυτό τους και υστερα για τους άλλους?

----------


## λιλιουμ

η προσπαθεια για το πακετο που λες ακουγεται πιο πολυ τελειοθηρικη, ψυχαναγκαστικη, κοινωνιοτροπη, παρα εσωτερικη αναγκη γαληνης, υγειας και ευτυχιας.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> η προσπαθεια για το πακετο που λες ακουγεται πιο πολυ τελειοθηρικη, ψυχαναγκαστικη, κοινωνιοτροπη, παρα εσωτερικη αναγκη γαληνης, υγειας και ευτυχιας.


Ετσι ακριβως..Και φυσικα το νημα μιλαει για τα 5 κιλα και οχι για την πληρη αφεση που λεει η Θεοφανια με το οποιο κανεις δεν συνηγορησε , δεν μιλαμε για τα ακρα!
Τωρα το πακετο..Και αυτο ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα αλλα οταν καποιος κανει φοκους στα +5 κιλα μαλλον του περιτυλιγματος και της επιφανειας ειναι..Σαν να βλεπουν ενα κομματι κρεας.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> η προσπαθεια για το πακετο που λες ακουγεται πιο πολυ τελειοθηρικη, ψυχαναγκαστικη, κοινωνιοτροπη, παρα εσωτερικη αναγκη γαληνης, υγειας και ευτυχιας.


...απαντώ και στη μημονιο.
Δεν μιλώ για την τελειότητα, (το ξεκαθάρισα λέγοντας για τα +5 κιλά της θεματοθέτριας)
Μιλώ για το σεβασμό που μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας στον εαυτό του.
Αν έχεις τα πάντα και +20, 30, 40 κιλά, σόρι, αλλά δεν θεωρώ πως είσαι η ολοκληρωμένη προσωπικότητα που θες να με πείσεις ότι είσαι.
Πάντα μιλάω για μένα και τις δικές μου απόψεις.
Περί ορέξεως... κολοκυθόπιτα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

τελειοθηρια. μπραβο λιλιουμ! αυτη ειναι η καταληλη λεξη για να περιγραψουμε τους σημερινους ηλιθιους που κυνηγανε παντα το δηθεν καλυτερο σε οποιοδηποτε τομεα.

το βλεπουμε κι εδω μεσα με οσους πλασαρονται σαν κατι σπουδαιο και υπερανω, με επιπεδο/παιδεια/μορφωση/πτυχια/younameit, που απο τη πολλη τελειοτητα τους ξεχασαν το βασικοτερο, να ειναι ανθρωποι. με αποτελεσμα στο τελος να καταντανε οι ιδιοι πιο επιφανειακοι κι ανεγκεφαλοι, βλεπωντας μονο κομματια κρεατος οπως λεει και το μνημονιο. 

πλασαρουν και τα θελω τους σαν τη μοναδικη αληθεια. αφου αυτοι θελουν χτικιαρικα μοντελα πχ, ετσι πρεπει να γινουν ολες. αλλιως δεν θα ειναι αποδεκτες και κινδυνευουν με αποκλεισμο απο την ομορφη τους κοινωνια, λες και ειναι ολοι οι αντρες ιδιοι. και το αντιθετο φυσικα.

για ολους αυτους κι αυτες λοιπον μια λυση υπαρχει. να κουβαλαν ζυγαρια και μεζουρα μαζι τους, ετσι ωστε πρωτου ερωτευτουν να τσεκαρουν αν ο/η συντροφος ειναι οπως θελουν. διαφορετικα τι κριμα, χασαν το κελεπουρι.

100% ρεαλισμος στο κοσμοφαντασυ φορουμ μας. κλαπ κλαπ.

----------


## keep_walking

Εαν εισαι ομορφος - αδυνατος τοτε συμβαδιζεις με τα προτυπα των ΜΜΕ και εισαι ρηχος.

Εαν εισαι χοντρουλης τοτε δεν προσεχεις αρκετα τον εαυτο σου

Εαν εχεις μορφωση που απεκτησες με κοπο , ουδεποτε πρεπει να μιλησεις για αυτη γιατι θα σε περασουν για ψωνιο

Εαν δεν εχεις μορφωση εισαι ξυλο απελεκητο.

Η λιστα δεν εχει τελος.

Εν ολιγοις παντα θα υπαρχει καποιος να σε μειωσει , αναλογα με το τι εχει φτιαξει ο καθενας στο κεφαλι του και πως τον βολευει να ειναι τα πραγματα.

Ηθικο διδαγμα: Προχωραμε με σθενος , ζουμε τη ζωη μας ... ακουμε και τους αλλους με κριτικη ικανοτητα μηπως εχουν να προσφερουν κατι και απλως συνεχιζουμε. Σαμπως ξερω και εγω , πιασε το αυγο και κουρευτο.

Λιγο εκτος θεματος , αλλα την αποψη μου ηδη την ειπα πανω στο θεμα.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> με μπερδεψες με την γκοθλι.
> μονο μια φορα σχολιασα ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ κιλα, οταν σε ρωτησα ξεκαθαρα αν εισαι υπερβαρος.
> και μου απαντησες αμεσως οτι δεν εισαι, δεν γυροφερνα τιποτα.
> *νουμερο ποτε δεν ρωτησα γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει. ουτε θα σε φαω, ουτε θα σε πουλησω...*
> το οτι δεν εισαι αξιοπιστος οπως και κανενας μας πισω απο την οθονη, εξακολουθει να ισχυει... φυσικα και μπορει να εισαι 100...


Σε ενδιαφερει να με μειωσεις γιατι ειναι προφανες οτι εξυσα πολλες πληγες αποκαλωντας την τσουπωτη στην πρωτη σελιδα.




> Μια κοπελα που ειναι 10 κιλα πιο παχουλη, εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να αναπτυξει πιο ενδαιφερουσα προσωπικοτητα και χιουμορ κτλ. Εγω τουλαχιστον ενδιαφερουσα γκομεναρα ή ενδιαφεροντα γυμνασμενο φετες κουκλο δεν εχω γνωρισει ποτε. Δεν εχουν χρονο ισως να ασχοληθουν με κατι αλλο περα απο την εικονα τους, δεν τους χρειαστηκε να χρησιμοποιησουν ενα αλλο οπλο περα απο την ομορφια τους. Καταρα η ομορφια, οχι αστεια. Θελει πολυ ταπεινοτητα για να την διαχειριστεις σωστα.
> 
> Μια κοπελα λοιπον δεκα κιλα πιο παχουλη, εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να βρει ΣΩΣΤΟ συντροφο και να κανει ΩΡΑΙΑ σχεση, απο ενα κοριτσι σα μοντελο. Η γιαγια μου ελεγε της ασχημης της ξημερωνει ο γαμπρος εξω απο την πορτα. Την ομορφη να κλαις.. Και επειδη εχω δει πλειστα παραδειγματα τετοια.. Για αυτο εκφερω και αυτες τις αποψεις. Μπορει να εισαι ψηλη αδυνατη αλλα να εχεις στραβη μυτη, τρεχα κανε πλαστικη, μπορει να εισαι ψηλη αδυνατη και να μην εχεις στηθος, τρεχα βαλε βυζι, μπορει να εισαι ψηλη αδυνατη και να εχεις αραια μαλλια, τρεχα βαλε εξτενσιον. Αυτο που ειπε ο ΚΕΝΟ πριν, παντα κατι θα φταιει, και για ολους αυτους τους λογους μπορει να εισαι καραγκομεναρα, και να μην εχεις οχι απλα γκομενο, ουτε φιλους. Αυτα..


Κανεις βασικο λαθος,προυποθετεις οτι οι αντρες κρινουν με γυναικεια κριτηρια.Ειναι οπως πολλοι αντρες νομιζουν οτι η αλλη θα εντυπωσιαστει επειδη εχουν μεγαλα μπρατσα,οπως οι ιδιοι εντυπωσιαζονται απο τα μεγαλα βυζια πχ.

Οτι οι ομορφες συχνα δεν ασχολουνται με τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο την εικονα τους,ισχυει,αλλα τους αντρες και ειδικα στις ηλικιες που κινεται η νηματοθετρια,δεν τους καιγεται καρφι για αυτο.Ουτε η λιγοτερο εμφανισιμη ειναι απαραιτητα πιο εξυπνη.

Αν καποια λογω εμφανισης εχει 100 επιλογες,προφανως εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να βρει καποιον καλυτερο,απο καποια που εχει 10 επιλογες ή 1.

Απο κει και περα,δε μιλησα ουτε για πλαστικες,ουτε για τελεια προτυπα ομορφιας.Το να εισαι στα φυσιολογικα σου κιλα,ειναι κατι αυτονοητο,δεν της προτεινα να γινει Κειτ Μος,ουτε κατι τετοιο θα ηταν ωραιο ή υγιες εξαλλου.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ...απαντώ και στη μημονιο.
> Δεν μιλώ για την τελειότητα, (το ξεκαθάρισα λέγοντας για τα +5 κιλά της θεματοθέτριας)
> Μιλώ για το σεβασμό που μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας στον εαυτό του.
> Αν έχεις τα πάντα και +20, 30, 40 κιλά, σόρι, αλλά δεν θεωρώ πως είσαι η ολοκληρωμένη προσωπικότητα που θες να με πείσεις ότι είσαι.
> Πάντα μιλάω για μένα και τις δικές μου απόψεις.
> Περί ορέξεως... κολοκυθόπιτα.


Προφανως καποιος που ειναι στα φυσιολογικα κιλα οπως εσυ,καταλαβε πολυ καλα τι λεω. (γενικα για το θεμα της εμφανισης)

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Σε ενδιαφερει να με μειωσεις γιατι ειναι προφανες οτι εξυσα πολλες πληγες αποκαλωντας την τσουπωτη στην πρωτη σελιδα.
> 
> 
> 
> Κανεις βασικο λαθος,προυποθετεις οτι οι αντρες κρινουν με γυναικεια κριτηρια.Ειναι οπως πολλοι αντρες νομιζουν οτι η αλλη θα εντυπωσιαστει επειδη εχουν μεγαλα μπρατσα,οπως οι ιδιοι εντυπωσιαζονται απο τα μεγαλα βυζια πχ.
> 
> Οτι οι ομορφες συχνα δεν ασχολουνται με τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο την εικονα τους,ισχυει,αλλα τους αντρες και ειδικα στις ηλικιες που κινεται η νηματοθετρια,δεν τους καιγεται καρφι για αυτο.Ουτε η λιγοτερο εμφανισιμη ειναι απαραιτητα πιο εξυπνη.
> 
> Αν καποια λογω εμφανισης εχει 100 επιλογες,προφανως εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να βρει καποιον καλυτερο,απο καποια που εχει 10 επιλογες ή 1.
> ...



να σου πω κατι, μπορει εσυ να εισαι αντρας, αλλα και εγω 30 χρονια τωρα ειμαι γυναικα, και μπλεκω με αντρες, σχεσεις με αντρες, φιλους κολλητους αντρες, κοκ. Ο αντρας ειναι οπτικο ον. Μπορει να μην εχει τα γυναικεια κριτηρια που λες, δεν ειπα ποτε οτι τα εχει ουτως η αλλως. Αλλα, ειναι οπτικο ον, και εχει δεχτει πλυση εγκεφαλου απο τα μιντια. Αυτα ειπα. τα γυναικεια κριτηρια ειναι διακ σου. Αυτα να η γυναικα τα εχει γαι τον εαυτο της και για το συναγωνισμο της με αλλες γυναικες. 

Αλλα εχει πλυθει το κεφαλι σας στην πλειοψηφια σας, οπως και το δικο μας. Εξ ου και το παραδειγμα με τον "ανοιχτομυαλο" γνωστο μου. Η αληθεια ειναι, οτι μια γυναικα μπορει να ειναι ομορφη εξυπνη σα μοντελο, αλλα ο αντραςς να την απορριψει επειδη δεν εχει βυζι. ΕΠισης μπορει να ειναι καλη χρυση, αλλα ο αντρας να την απορριψει γιατι δε βαφεται και δεν πηγαινει κομμωτηρια. 

Η πλειοψηφια των Ελληνων... γαμπρων, θελουν τη γυναικα να βαφεται να εχει το μανικιουρ της να φοραει τα αξεσουαρ της, να εχει και το βυζι της, να αρεσει σε εκεινους να αρεσει και στο κοινωνικο συνολο οσο γινεται και να ανταποκρινεται οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο στις παρουσιαστριες της τιβι. Νομιζεις υπερβαλλω? Και αυτα δεν ειναι γυναικεια κριτηρια. Αυτα ειναι αντρικα. Τωρα ποιος τα εβαλε μες στο καφαλι των αντρων, αυτο ειναι αααααλλο θεμα.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> να σου πω κατι, μπορει εσυ να εισαι αντρας, αλλα και εγω 30 χρονια τωρα ειμαι γυναικα, και μπλεκω με αντρες, σχεσεις με αντρες, φιλους κολλητους αντρες, κοκ. Ο αντρας ειναι οπτικο ον. Μπορει να μην εχει τα γυναικεια κριτηρια που λες, δεν ειπα ποτε οτι τα εχει ουτως η αλλως. Αλλα, ειναι οπτικο ον, και εχει δεχτει πλυση εγκεφαλου απο τα μιντια. Αυτα ειπα. τα γυναικεια κριτηρια ειναι διακ σου. Αυτα να η γυναικα τα εχει γαι τον εαυτο της και για το συναγωνισμο της με αλλες γυναικες. 
> 
> Αλλα εχει πλυθει το κεφαλι σας στην πλειοψηφια σας, οπως και το δικο μας. Εξ ου και το παραδειγμα με τον "ανοιχτομυαλο" γνωστο μου. Η αληθεια ειναι, οτι μια γυναικα μπορει να ειναι ομορφη εξυπνη σα μοντελο, αλλα ο αντραςς να την απορριψει επειδη δεν εχει βυζι. ΕΠισης μπορει να ειναι καλη χρυση, αλλα ο αντρας να την απορριψει γιατι δε βαφεται και δεν πηγαινει κομμωτηρια. 
> 
> Η πλειοψηφια των Ελληνων... γαμπρων, θελουν τη γυναικα να βαφεται να εχει το μανικιουρ της να φοραει τα αξεσουαρ της, να εχει και το βυζι της, να αρεσει σε εκεινους να αρεσει και στο κοινωνικο συνολο οσο γινεται και να ανταποκρινεται οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο στις παρουσιαστριες της τιβι. Νομιζεις υπερβαλλω? Και αυτα δεν ειναι γυναικεια κριτηρια. Αυτα ειναι αντρικα. Τωρα ποιος τα εβαλε μες στο καφαλι των αντρων, αυτο ειναι αααααλλο θεμα.


Καθολου δεν υπερβαλλεις,και απ' οτι βλεπω λεμε πανω κατω τα ιδια,αρα δεν υπαρχει σημειο διαφωνιας.
Σιγουρα υπαρχει πλυση εγκεφαλου στους αντρες,οπως και στις γυναικες για αλλα πραγματα.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι σε αυτην την κοινωνια ζουμε,με αυτους τους αντρες εχετε να κανετε(και μεις με τις αντιστοιχες γυναικες) και πρεπει να προσαρμοστουμε οσο γινεται.

Μπορουμε ολη μερα να παραπονιομαστε για το ποσο σκληρες και αδικες ειναι οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις(που ειναι,και εχουμε ολοι ευθυνη σε αυτο),αλλα εν τελει ή κολυμπας ή πνιγεσαι και κανεις δε θα δωσει δεκαρα.

----------


## Serenity2

Εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω τα εξης: Πώς νοιώθεις γενικά για τη ζωή σου?? Εισαι χαρούμενη ,αισιόδοξη? Με άτομα που σε κάνουν ευτυχισμένη πώς περνάς? Εκτός από τα κιλά υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που σε απασχολεί αυτόν τον καιρό?? Και αν ναι τί είναι αυτό? Γενικά πώς περνάς στη ζωή σου? Φιλικά, Serenity.

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=λιλιουμ;507040]

Μια κοπελα που ειναι 10 κιλα πιο παχουλη, εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να αναπτυξει πιο ενδαιφερουσα προσωπικοτητα και χιουμορ κτλ. Εγω τουλαχιστον ενδιαφερουσα γκομεναρα ή ενδιαφεροντα γυμνασμενο φετες κουκλο δεν εχω γνωρισει ποτε. Δεν εχουν χρονο ισως να ασχοληθουν με κατι αλλο περα απο την εικονα τους, δεν τους χρειαστηκε να χρησιμοποιησουν ενα αλλο οπλο περα απο την ομορφια τους. Καταρα η ομορφια, οχι αστεια. Θελει πολυ ταπεινοτητα για να την διαχειριστεις σωστα.

Μια κοπελα λοιπον δεκα κιλα πιο παχουλη, εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να βρει ΣΩΣΤΟ συντροφο και να κανει ΩΡΑΙΑ σχεση, απο ενα κοριτσι σα μοντελο. 

\

Λιλιουμ , απο τις λιγες φορες που θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου . Υπαρχει αυτος ο ρατσισμος οντως , οτι οι ωραιες κοπελες η οι ελκυστικοι αντρες , στερουνται προσωπικοτητας . Ποσο λαθος . Γνωρισα αντικειμενικως ωραιες κοπελες , που ειχαν και παραειχαν προσωπικοτητα . Και δυο φιλους κουκλους που αυτοι και αν εχουν προσωπικοτητα ( θα στους γνωριζα , αλλα ο ενας ειναι παντρεμενος , και ο αλλος ' παει ' στα 44 του ) . Μια ωραια κοπελα εχει τις ιδιες πιθανοτητες να αναπτυξει μια ενδιαφερουσα προσωπικοτητα με μια οχι ωραια . 
Αυτη η θεωρια για την ελλειψη προσωπικοτητας των ωραιων γυναικων παει στο οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου........................

----------


## Remedy

> τελειοθηρια. μπραβο λιλιουμ! αυτη ειναι η καταληλη λεξη για να περιγραψουμε τους σημερινους ηλιθιους που κυνηγανε παντα το δηθεν καλυτερο σε οποιοδηποτε τομεα.
> 
> το βλεπουμε κι εδω μεσα με οσους πλασαρονται σαν κατι σπουδαιο και υπερανω, με επιπεδο/παιδεια/μορφωση/πτυχια/younameit, που απο τη πολλη τελειοτητα τους ξεχασαν το βασικοτερο, να ειναι ανθρωποι. με αποτελεσμα στο τελος να καταντανε οι ιδιοι πιο επιφανειακοι κι ανεγκεφαλοι, βλεπωντας μονο κομματια κρεατος οπως λεει και το μνημονιο. 
> 
> πλασαρουν και τα θελω τους σαν τη μοναδικη αληθεια. αφου αυτοι θελουν χτικιαρικα μοντελα πχ, ετσι πρεπει να γινουν ολες. αλλιως δεν θα ειναι αποδεκτες και κινδυνευουν με αποκλεισμο απο την ομορφη τους κοινωνια, λες και ειναι ολοι οι αντρες ιδιοι. και το αντιθετο φυσικα.
> 
> για ολους αυτους κι αυτες λοιπον μια λυση υπαρχει. να κουβαλαν ζυγαρια και μεζουρα μαζι τους, ετσι ωστε πρωτου ερωτευτουν να τσεκαρουν αν ο/η συντροφος ειναι οπως θελουν. διαφορετικα τι κριμα, χασαν το κελεπουρι.
> 
> 100% ρεαλισμος στο κοσμοφαντασυ φορουμ μας. κλαπ κλαπ.



μμμμ ναι... dream on...
η πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι συνηθως ατομα με καθολου τελεια ζωη, και ειδικα επιπεδο/ομορφια/παιδεια/πτυχια , γραπωνονται απο τα τελευταια 5 τους κιλα που τους εχουν μπει στο ματι, για να "αποδειξουν" στους αλλους και στους εαυτους τους την αξια τους.
(μην μου πειτε οτι μια ασχημη γυναικα, θα γινει ομορφη γιατι εχασε τα 5 τελευταια κιλα) απλα γραπωνονται απο αυτο που κουτσα στραβα μπορουν να ελεγξουν , το βαρος τους και γυρνανε την πλατη σε ολες τις υπολοιπες ελλειψεις τους, και εμφανισης και περιεχομενου και μετα μιλανε για πακετο..
εχεις δει καμια αξιολογη και ομορφη γυναικα , να μιλαει για τα 5 κιλα της αλληνης?

το κακο ειναι οτι περιφερουν την λυσσα τους για τα 5 τους κιλα και στους αλλους για να καταστρεψουν και τα δικα τους μυαλα.

το προβλημα τους ειναι, οτι απο το περιβοητο πακετο, λειπει ΟΛΟ το πακετο, και κατι ψιλα... μαζι με την ζωαρα που τους ειχε υποσχεθει η προηγουμενη, που λυσσουσε για 5 κιλα...

βλεπεις στην λυσσα τους να αποδειξουν οτι με τα 5 κιλα εφτασαν καπου, τον φθονο τους για καθε φυσιολογικη γυναικα που ειτε με 5 παραπανω κιλα ειτε χωρις αυτα, μπορει να ειναι χαρουμενη και να αγαπιεται.

(τα περι 30 40 50 κιλων που μερικοι θυμηθηκαν ξαφνικα, ειναι αστειοτητες. το θεμα ειναι ξεκαθαρο απ την αρχη)

----------


## Remedy

> Σε ενδιαφερει να με μειωσεις γιατι ειναι προφανες οτι εξυσα πολλες πληγες αποκαλωντας την τσουπωτη στην πρωτη σελιδα.
> 
> Κανεις βασικο λαθος,προυποθετεις οτι οι αντρες κρινουν με γυναικεια κριτηρια.Ειναι οπως πολλοι αντρες νομιζουν οτι η αλλη θα εντυπωσιαστει επειδη εχουν μεγαλα μπρατσα,οπως οι ιδιοι εντυπωσιαζονται απο τα μεγαλα βυζια πχ.
> 
> Οτι οι ομορφες συχνα δεν ασχολουνται με τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο την εικονα τους,ισχυει,αλλα τους αντρες και ειδικα στις ηλικιες που κινεται η νηματοθετρια,δεν τους καιγεται καρφι για αυτο.Ουτε η λιγοτερο εμφανισιμη ειναι απαραιτητα πιο εξυπνη.
> 
> Αν καποια λογω εμφανισης εχει 100 επιλογες,προφανως εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να βρει καποιον καλυτερο,απο καποια που εχει 10 επιλογες ή 1.
> 
> Απο κει και περα,δε μιλησα ουτε για πλαστικες,ουτε για τελεια προτυπα ομορφιας.Το να εισαι στα φυσιολογικα σου κιλα,ειναι κατι αυτονοητο,δεν της προτεινα να γινει Κειτ Μος,ουτε κατι τετοιο θα ηταν ωραιο ή υγιες εξαλλου.


αυτα που ελεγες στην πρωτη σελιδα τα ακυρωσες μονος σου με το λινκ που εβαλες.
μιλουσες για φυσιολογικοτατο βαρος απ οτι απεδειξαν οι υπολογισμοι σου, αποκαλωντας την κοπελα τσουπωτη... (το 65/1.70)

περα απο αυτο, μονος σου μειωνεις τον εαυτο σου.
οι ανδρες που αγαπανε τις γυναικες, δεν μιλανε σαν κατινιτσες που ζηλευουν την διπλανη, για τα κιλα των γυναικων.
*κι οπως ειδες κανενας αλλος ανδρας δεν μιλησε απαξιωτικα για τα 5 κιλα της κοπελας.* οποτε ασε το τι θελουν οι ανδρες να το πουν οι ανδρες...
μονο μια κατινα θα πετιοταν να απαξιωσει το βαρος της για να φανει καλυτερη (που???), ενω λεει οτι ηδη εχει προβλημα η κοπελα..
αν δεν σου αρεσουν οι γυναικες, η αν σε απορριπτουν δεν θα την πληρωσει η κοπελα που ειναι και ηδη προβληματισμενη, βρες τι σου φταιει σε σενα αντι να κανεις σαν ζηλοφθονη γυναικουλα..

μ αρεσει που μιλας εξ ονοματος των ανδρων.
εγω δεν ξερω ανδρες που μιλανε για 5 κιλα, αλλα πισω απο μιαν οθονη, μπορει καποιος να ειναι και αντρας και αδυνατος και ομορφος και τα παντα...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> αυτα που ελεγες στην πρωτη σελιδα τα ακυρωσες μονος σου με το λινκ που εβαλες.
> μιλουσες για φυσιολογικοτατο βαρος απ οτι απεδειξαν οι υπολογισμοι σου, αποκαλωντας την κοπελα τσουπωτη... (το 65/1.70)


Με BMI 25,κατι ΕΙΝΑΙ τσουπωτη,ακομα και για τα αντρικα επιπεδα.Blame maths.




> περα απο αυτο, μονος σου μειωνεις τον εαυτο σου.
> οι ανδρες που αγαπανε τις γυναικες, δεν μιλανε σαν κατινιτσες που ζηλευουν την διπλανη, για τα κιλα των γυναικων.
> *κι οπως ειδες κανενας αλλος ανδρας δεν μιλησε απαξιωτικα για τα 5 κιλα της κοπελας.* οποτε ασε το τι θελουν οι ανδρες να το πουν οι ανδρες...


Γιατι να τη ζηλεψω,γυναικα ειναι και εχουμε ανταγωνισμο?




> μονο μια κατινα θα πετιοταν να απαξιωσει το βαρος της για να φανει καλυτερη (που???), ενω λεει οτι ηδη εχει προβλημα η κοπελα..
> αν δεν σου αρεσουν οι γυναικες, η αν σε απορριπτουν δεν θα την πληρωσει η κοπελα που ειναι και ηδη προβληματισμενη, βρες τι σου φταιει σε σενα αντι να κανεις σαν ζηλοφθονη γυναικουλα..


Την απαξιωσα επειδη της ειπα να συνεχισει την προσπαθεια της και να δει μηπως παιζει κατι ιατρικο που την εμποδιζει να χασει βαρος?
Μονη της ειπε οτι αντιμετωπιζε κοινωνικα θεματα λογω του βαρους της.
Εσυ που την εστειλες κατευθειαν στο ψυχολογο,νομιζεις τη σεβαστηκες?




> μ αρεσει που μιλας εξ ονοματος των ανδρων.
> εγω δεν ξερω ανδρες που μιλανε για 5 κιλα, αλλα πισω απο μιαν οθονη, μπορει καποιος να ειναι και αντρας και αδυνατος και ομορφος και τα παντα...


Εσυ προφανως μπερδευεις τους ευσεβεις σου ποθους για την πραγματικοτητα.
Πιθανον εισαι και η ιδια υπερβαρη,εχεις συμβιβαστει με αυτο (μαγκια κ δικαιωμα σου),αλλα μην εχεις την απαιτηση να ειναι ολοι της λογικης ''τα παχη μου,τα καλη μου''.
Εσυ μπορει να νιωθεις καλα με τα 5 κιλα,αυτη δε νιωθει.Θα τα χασει και θα ειναι κομπλε,και αν δεν ειναι,εδω θα μαστε παλι να συζηταμε.

Μην κανεις σαν την κολοβη αλεπου,και το φαρμακι που χυνεις για μενα καταπιε το.

----------


## Remedy

> Με BMI 25,κατι ΕΙΝΑΙ τσουπωτη,ακομα και για τα αντρικα επιπεδα.Blame maths.
> 
> *Γιατι να τη ζηλεψω,γυναικα ειναι και εχουμε ανταγωνισμο?*
> 
> Την απαξιωσα επειδη της ειπα να συνεχισει την προσπαθεια της και να δει μηπως παιζει κατι ιατρικο που την εμποδιζει να χασει βαρος?
> Μονη της ειπε οτι αντιμετωπιζε κοινωνικα θεματα λογω του βαρους της.
> Εσυ που την εστειλες κατευθειαν στο ψυχολογο,νομιζεις τη σεβαστηκες?
> 
> Εσυ προφανως μπερδευεις τους ευσεβεις σου ποθους για την πραγματικοτητα.
> ...


οσο και να τονιζεις το ΕΙΝΑΙ, δεν μπορεις να ανατρεψεις το γεγονος οτι κανενας αλλος ΑΝΔΡΑΣ δεν θεωρησε την κοπελα τσουπωτη η ξετσουπωτη...
μονο εσυ, το διαδικτυακο τεφαρικι (υποθετω)..

οσο για το υπογραμμισμενο, my point exactly...

ελα τωρα δεν θα παιξουμε την κολοκυθια με τις λεξεις.
ο τροπος που ειπες οτι ειπες ηταν απαξιωτικος και τονιζε ΟΤΙ ΕΧΙΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΖΩΗ ΑΝ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΚΙΛΑ.
ολα τα αλλα ειναι δικες σου υπεκφυγες...

βεβαιως και την σεβομαι οταν την στελνω σε ψυχολογο. δεν καταλαβα!!!
για πες μας τωρα και τις υπολοιπες πρωτοποριακες σου αποψεις. υποθετω οτι οποιος παει σε ψυχολογο, ειναι τι?????????????

μιας και αναφερεσαι σε μενα, να σου πω οτι ημουν καποτε υπερβαρη, και ξερω καλα την ενοχληση των παραπανω κιλων.
σε πληροφορω και ζωη ειχα , και ανδρα ΠΑΝΤΑ που πολλες λιποβαρες τρεχαν τα σαλια τους για να εχουν, και ολα μια χαρα ηταν *εκτος απο την δικη μου ενοχληση* για τα κιλα αυτα, που με εκαναν να το ψαχνω απο δω κι απο κει μεχρι να τα χασω!!
ομως ουτε σαν υπερβαρη ουτε σαν κανονικου βαρους , επιασα ποτε μια κοπελα που νομιζει οτι θα καταστραφει η ζωη της με 5 κιλα, να της λεω οτι ειναι τσουπωτη, γιατι ουτε κατινα ειμαι, ουτε στερημενη υπηρξα ποτε, ουτε τωρα, ουτε τοτε..

οσο για το κολοβη αλεπου, μονο οι ανδρες που τρωνε πορτα μιλανε σαν εσενα για τις γυναικες, για να εχουν επιτελους εναν λογο πανω σε αυτες που μονιμως τους απορριπτουν..
αν σου πω τι ελεγε για τα σχολια σου ο αγαπημενος μου χθες που τα μετεφερα, θα κλαις με μαυρο δακρυ,.
αν εχασες την ουρα σου, δεν την βρηκαμε...

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Καθολου δεν υπερβαλλεις,και απ' οτι βλεπω λεμε πανω κατω τα ιδια,αρα δεν υπαρχει σημειο διαφωνιας.
> Σιγουρα υπαρχει πλυση εγκεφαλου στους αντρες,οπως και στις γυναικες για αλλα πραγματα.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι σε αυτην την κοινωνια ζουμε,με αυτους τους αντρες εχετε να κανετε(και μεις με τις αντιστοιχες γυναικες) και πρεπει να προσαρμοστουμε οσο γινεται.
> 
> Μπορουμε ολη μερα να παραπονιομαστε για το ποσο σκληρες και αδικες ειναι οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις(που ειναι,και εχουμε ολοι ευθυνη σε αυτο),αλλα εν τελει ή κολυμπας ή πνιγεσαι και κανεις δε θα δωσει δεκαρα.



συμφωνω απολυτα! η γκρινια δεν κανει καλο σε κανεναν. αα τωρα το ειδα! δε συμφωνω στο προσαρμοστουμε. Οχι ολοι γιδια στο μαντρι ρε..

----------


## llatwall

> Μην τα παραπεμπουμε ολα σε ψυχικες νοσους και γιατρους,ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο να απελπιζεσαι αν δεν παιρνεις αγαπη.


*Όχι όχι, αγάπη παίρνω και με το παραπάνω.. Εχω σχέση εδώ και 2.5 χρόνια με ένα, αντικειμενικά ωραίο παιδί, οι φίλοι μου επίσης με αγαπάνε και με στιρίζουν οταν στεναχωριέμαι. Απλά ολο αυτο ενοχλέι εμένα... Θέλω επιτέλους να νιώθω ελευθερη με τον εαυτό μου.. Να μην κρύβομαι στις φωτογραφίες επειδή πχ θα φαίνονται τα μπούτια μου κτλ κτλ. Εχω πρόβλημα με μένα-για μενα.
Τα κιλά το ξέρω οτι μπορώ να τα χάσω... Εχω ενα υπέροχο πρόσωπο (μη με πείτε ψωνάρα :p) θεωρώ οτι είμαι γλυκιά - βλέπομαι και γενικά ίσως δεν φαινονται τόσο τα κιλά που θέλω να χάσω γιατι τα παίρνω σχετικα ομοιόμορφα.. Αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατι το χω παρει τοσο στραβά.. 

Απλά μου χει κάτσει... Ίσως επειδή μικρότερη (και πιο κοντή) φαινομουν σαν κεφτές με πόδια και γενικα επειδη ημουν παντα πιο ζουμερη απ τα άλλα παιδάκια, με κοροίδευαν κιολας στο δημοτικο.. (ψυχολογικό τραυμα) Γενικά αν με δει καποιος θα πει μια κανονική κοπέλα.. Εγώ δε νιώθω έτσι... 

Το ξέρω οτι το μυαλό μου φταίει και μόνο αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αλλάξω...
Επίσης σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα σχόλια σας.*

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> μμμμ ναι... dream on...
> η πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι συνηθως ατομα με καθολου τελεια ζωη, και ειδικα επιπεδο/ομορφια/παιδεια/πτυχια , γραπωνονται απο τα τελευταια 5 τους κιλα που τους εχουν μπει στο ματι, για να "αποδειξουν" στους αλλους και στους εαυτους τους την αξια τους.
> (μην μου πειτε οτι μια ασχημη γυναικα, θα γινει ομορφη γιατι εχασε τα 5 τελευταια κιλα) απλα γραπωνονται απο αυτο που κουτσα στραβα μπορουν να ελεγξουν , το βαρος τους και γυρνανε την πλατη σε ολες τις υπολοιπες ελλειψεις τους, και εμφανισης και περιεχομενου και μετα μιλανε για πακετο..
> εχεις δει καμια αξιολογη και ομορφη γυναικα , να μιλαει για τα 5 κιλα της αλληνης?
> 
> το κακο ειναι οτι περιφερουν την λυσσα τους για τα 5 τους κιλα και στους αλλους για να καταστρεψουν και τα δικα τους μυαλα.
> 
> το προβλημα τους ειναι, οτι απο το περιβοητο πακετο, λειπει ΟΛΟ το πακετο, και κατι ψιλα... μαζι με την ζωαρα που τους ειχε υποσχεθει η προηγουμενη, που λυσσουσε για 5 κιλα...
> 
> ...


ποια τελεια ζωη ? ποιος σημερα ζει πραγματικα κατι τετοιο ? και που να παμε ολοι ? μονο σε κανα μαγικο φαντασυλαντ εξω απ'το πλανητη γη. 

και "πακετο" με τα κριτηρια ποιανου ? ειναι ολοι ιδιοι ? για ρομποτακια που τα ψωνιζεις απο το σουπερ μαρκετ μιλαμε ή για ανθρωπους ? αλλα σημερα μαλλον ρομποτακια ψαχνει ο κοσμος, αφου γινονται αναγκαστικα control freaks για να πετυχουν, απο αυτα που δηθεν αγγιζουν τη τελειοτητα. γι'αυτο την αναζηταν κι ολας στους αλλους, προσπαθωντας να επαληθευσουν την οποια αξια κι επιτυχια τους. 

αλλα και παλι οτι κι αν εχεις απ'το "πακετο" που αναφερεις, δε σημαινει οτι θα ζεις τελεια ζωη χωρις εμμονες επισης γι'αυτα τα 5 κιλα ή και παραπανω. το αγχος, οπως και οι αρρωστιες, δε κανουν διακρισεις. και προτιμω μια κοπελα ζουμερη χωρις αγχος, παρα μια που παλευει για να κρατηθει στα σωστα κιλα της. η ζυγαρια και η μεζουρα βλεπεις ειναι πολυ αγχωτικη. μη ξεφυγουν απο τα προτυπα που εχουν στο μυαλο τους οι αλλοι. προτυπα που σε καποια αλλη εποχη μαλλον θα διαφεραν. ασε που απο τη πολυ πιεση για τελειοτητα σε ολα τα υπολοιπα, συνηθως αποτυχαινουν και ειτε ξεσπουν στο φαγητο, ειτε καπως αλλιως. οταν μαθαινεις μια ζωη να καταπιεζεις τον εαυτο σου για να αγγιξεις το τελειο, καποια στιγμη θα σπασεις και θα αφεθεις, δε μπορει.

----------


## Macgyver

> 66 ειμαι!!Αλλα ειμαι ωραιο μπαζο :P





Eχεις πλακα μνιμονιο , μου εισαι συμπαθης γιατι αυτοσαρκαζεσαι !! εισαι και γλυκατζου , ε ? εγω ειμαι 1.78 , 98 κιλα !! αλλα τοχω ριξει στο ξενηστικωμα , στοχος τα 83 κιλα .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Eχεις πλακα μνιμονιο , μου εισαι συμπαθης γιατι αυτοσαρκαζεσαι !! εισαι και γλυκατζου , ε ? εγω ειμαι 1.78 , 98 κιλα !! αλλα τοχω ριξει στο ξενηστικωμα , στοχος τα 83 κιλα .


Τρωω λιγο τωρα..Αλλα τον χειμωνα εχει να πεσει μπροκολακι και ψαρακι που θα παει συννεφο!!Υπηρξα και κορμι των 50 κιλων ,τωρα ειμαι 66 εχω ζησει δλδ και το αδυνατο γυμνασμενο!Ειμαι απλα ευχαριστημενη με εμενα ..Δεν νιωθω μπαζο ρε παιδι μου !Εμενα η ενσταση μου στο ολο θεμα ειναι η υπερβολη των 5 κιλων!Μια γυναικα δλδ δεν ειναι θελκτικη στα 66 ή 67 κιλα?Δεν θα παρει αγαπη επειδη εχει 5 κιλα παραπανω? (και 25 παραπανω να ειχε) ειναι λιγο αστεια πραγματα..
Συμφωνω επισης και με τον Κενο να αναφερω..

----------


## manosthess

εγω περιμενω ποτε θα ερθουν στη μοδα τα μεξικανικα πανοφορια για να κυκλοφορω με αυτα!με λεει ενας αλλος ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις για να χασεις κιλα ε?πρεπει να τρως μαστιχες χωρις ζαχαρη!ναι γι αυτο εγινε ετσι ο κωλος μου!ΑΣΤΙΕΥΟΜΑΙ κοπελια!κι εγω εχω παραπανω κιλα!το θεμα ειναι να αποδεχτεις τον εαυτο σου,με τα παραπανω 5-6 κιλα που θεωρεις προβλημα!κοιτα ο καθε ανθρωπος εχει τον μεταβολισμο του,αλλος εχει τεμπελικο μεταβολισμο, αλλος εχει ατακτο μεταβολισμο,τωρα απο εκει και περα το να χασεις 5-10 κιλα δεν ειναι τιποτα,γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θελει κοπο θελει τροπο,η αρχη ειναι λιγο το ζορι και μετα ο οργανισμος παιρνει φορακαι δεν σταματα,το να μεινεις νηστικια ειναι χειροτερα απο το να φας,εαν ασχολεισαι με γυμναστηριο πρεπει να συνδιαστουν αυτα τα 2 μαζι.γυμναστηριο-διατροφη,αν και δεν ξερω τι-ποσο και ποτε τρως θα πρεπει να κανεις ενα προγραμμα!διαιτολογος δεν ειμαι,αν θες να σου πω παραπανω στειλε μου ενα mail!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Κοιτα με τοσα χιλιαρικα που εσκασε στον διατροφολογο , μια ορμονολογικη εξεταση επρεπε να την κανει..!Εγω παντως νομιζω ενα γυμναστηριο θα ηταν σωτηριο , δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην καψεις πραμα!

----------


## manosthess

> Κοιτα με τοσα χιλιαρικα που εσκασε στον διατροφολογο , μια ορμονολογικη εξεταση επρεπε να την κανει..!Εγω παντως νομιζω ενα γυμναστηριο θα ηταν σωτηριο , δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην καψεις πραμα!


 δεν εχει σημασια αν πας γυμναστηριο,και σε γυμναστηριο να πας παλι μπορεις να βαλεις κιλα!γιατι κανοντας ασκηση ο μεταβολισμος ξυπναει και κανει συνεχεια καυσεις κανοντας καυσεις ο οργανισμος εσυ θες να τρως περισοτερο,οποτε αν παιρνεις περισοτερες θερμιδες απ'οσες καις,μαντεψε....βαζεις κιλα!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> οσο και να τονιζεις το ΕΙΝΑΙ, δεν μπορεις να ανατρεψεις το γεγονος οτι κανενας αλλος ΑΝΔΡΑΣ δεν θεωρησε την κοπελα τσουπωτη η ξετσουπωτη...
> μονο εσυ, το διαδικτυακο τεφαρικι (υποθετω)..


Το λεει η ιδια,το λενε οι αριθμοι,το λεει η εμπειρια μου.Συγγνωμη που δε θα παρω την εγκριση σου.



> μιας και αναφερεσαι σε μενα, να σου πω οτι ημουν καποτε υπερβαρη, και ξερω καλα την ενοχληση των παραπανω κιλων.
> σε πληροφορω και ζωη ειχα , και ανδρα ΠΑΝΤΑ που πολλες λιποβαρες τρεχαν τα σαλια τους για να εχουν, και ολα μια χαρα ηταν *εκτος απο την δικη μου ενοχληση* για τα κιλα αυτα, που με εκαναν να το ψαχνω απο δω κι απο κει μεχρι να τα χασω!!
> ομως ουτε σαν υπερβαρη ουτε σαν κανονικου βαρους , επιασα ποτε μια κοπελα που νομιζει οτι θα καταστραφει η ζωη της με 5 κιλα, να της λεω οτι ειναι τσουπωτη, γιατι ουτε κατινα ειμαι, ουτε στερημενη υπηρξα ποτε, ουτε τωρα, ουτε τοτε..
> 
> οσο για το κολοβη αλεπου, μονο οι ανδρες που τρωνε πορτα μιλανε σαν εσενα για τις γυναικες, για να εχουν επιτελους εναν λογο πανω σε αυτες που μονιμως τους απορριπτουν..
> αν σου πω τι ελεγε για τα σχολια σου ο αγαπημενος μου χθες που τα μετεφερα, θα κλαις με μαυρο δακρυ,.
> αν εχασες την ουρα σου, δεν την βρηκαμε...


Η αισθητικη και τα ερωτικα γουστα (οπως και τα γουστα γενικα) ειναι υποκειμενικο θεμα.
Ενας ανθρωπος που ειναι ωριμος,εχει αποδεχθει τον εαυτο του και ξερει τι θελει,αν διαφωνει με τα γουστα του αλλου,απλως αντιλαμβανεται οτι δεν κανει με τον αλλο,συμφωνει οτι διαφωνει και συνεχιζει τη ζωη του.Δε χαλασε ο κοσμος.
Και αν δεν του αρεσει αυτο που ειναι,γιατι τον εμποδιζει να ικανοποιησει τα θελω του,τοτε προσπαθει να αλλαξει.

Μονο ανωριμα και κομπλεξικα ατομα προσβαλλουν τον αλλο,επειδη εχει διαφορετικα γουστα απο αυτους,ή αποψεις.
Τους φαινεται πιο ευκολο να προσπαθησουν να κανουν τους αλλους να αποδεχθουν αυτο που ειναι με το στανιο,παρα να αλλαξουν οι ιδιοι,μια που δεν ειναι ευχαριστημενοι απο τις ζωες τους.
Μονο ανθρωπος με κομπλεξ με μυαλο παιδιου,θα πιστευε σε μανιχαισμους του τυπου ''οι στερημενοι κοιτανε την εμφανιση,ενω οι σωστοι αντρες οχι''.Λες και οι γοηδες κυκλοφορουν με φαλαινες.

Εν τελει,εσυ με τους γαματους γκομενους που εκανες να ζηλευουν οι λιποβαρεις(μπραβο,πατα τες κατω που τολμησαν να ειναι πιο αδυνατες απο σενα),τι εχεις να αποδειξεις σε μενα τον ανεραστο,τον παχυσαρκο,τον μισογυνη,τον γκει,(μερικοι μονο απο τους χαρακτηρισμους σου)και παθιαζεσαι τοσο?

Προφανως πολλα,για αυτο εχεις χασει τοσο πολυ τη ψυχραιμια σου.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> συμφωνω απολυτα! η γκρινια δεν κανει καλο σε κανεναν. αα τωρα το ειδα! δε συμφωνω στο προσαρμοστουμε. Οχι ολοι γιδια στο μαντρι ρε..


Ολοι προσαρμοζομαστε σε λογικα πλαισια,δε λεω να χασεις τον εαυτο σου.




> *Όχι όχι, αγάπη παίρνω και με το παραπάνω.. Εχω σχέση εδώ και 2.5 χρόνια με ένα, αντικειμενικά ωραίο παιδί, οι φίλοι μου επίσης με αγαπάνε και με στιρίζουν οταν στεναχωριέμαι. Απλά ολο αυτο ενοχλέι εμένα... Θέλω επιτέλους να νιώθω ελευθερη με τον εαυτό μου.. Να μην κρύβομαι στις φωτογραφίες επειδή πχ θα φαίνονται τα μπούτια μου κτλ κτλ. Εχω πρόβλημα με μένα-για μενα.
> Τα κιλά το ξέρω οτι μπορώ να τα χάσω... Εχω ενα υπέροχο πρόσωπο (μη με πείτε ψωνάρα :p) θεωρώ οτι είμαι γλυκιά - βλέπομαι και γενικά ίσως δεν φαινονται τόσο τα κιλά που θέλω να χάσω γιατι τα παίρνω σχετικα ομοιόμορφα.. Αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατι το χω παρει τοσο στραβά.. 
> 
> Απλά μου χει κάτσει... Ίσως επειδή μικρότερη (και πιο κοντή) φαινομουν σαν κεφτές με πόδια και γενικα επειδη ημουν παντα πιο ζουμερη απ τα άλλα παιδάκια, με κοροίδευαν κιολας στο δημοτικο.. (ψυχολογικό τραυμα) Γενικά αν με δει καποιος θα πει μια κανονική κοπέλα.. Εγώ δε νιώθω έτσι... 
> 
> Το ξέρω οτι το μυαλό μου φταίει και μόνο αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αλλάξω...
> Επίσης σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα σχόλια σας.*


Κακως σε παιρνει απο κατω τοτε,δε θελει πανικο,κοιταξου σε καποιο γιατρο για το μεταβολισμο σου,και του χρονου τετοια εποχη θα χεις το αποτελεσμα που θελεις.Εχεις αγαπη οπως λες,με λιγη υπομονη θα τα καταφερεις!

----------


## Macgyver

> Τρωω λιγο τωρα..Αλλα τον χειμωνα εχει να πεσει μπροκολακι και ψαρακι που θα παει συννεφο!!Υπηρξα και κορμι των 50 κιλων ,τωρα ειμαι 66 εχω ζησει δλδ και το αδυνατο γυμνασμενο!Ειμαι απλα ευχαριστημενη με εμενα ..Δεν νιωθω μπαζο ρε παιδι μου !Εμενα η ενσταση μου στο ολο θεμα ειναι η υπερβολη των 5 κιλων!Μια γυναικα δλδ δεν ειναι θελκτικη στα 66 ή 67 κιλα?Δεν θα παρει αγαπη επειδη εχει 5 κιλα παραπανω? (και 25 παραπανω να ειχε) ειναι λιγο αστεια πραγματα..
> Συμφωνω επισης και με τον Κενο να αναφερω..


E, ναι , τα 5 κιλα εξτρα , δεν κανουν μια γυναικα να χασει την ελκυστικοτητα της , αλλα τα 25 που γραφεις , ακομα και τα 10 , χμμμμμμμμ , αναλογως τον αντρα , αν ο αντρας προσεχει πολυ την εμφανιση του , το ιδιο απαιτει και απο την γυναικα .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Για να γινω πιο σαφης , επειδη η κουβεντα πραγματικα γινεται ατερμονη..Εγω προσωπικα δεν θα απερριπτα εναν αντρα επειδη μπορει να ειχε 5-10 κιλα παραπανω!Αυτο ομως ειναι γυναικεια σκεψη..Ενας αντρας οκ σκεφτεται διαφορετικα ,μα οχι και ολοι οι αντρες το ιδιο..Δεν εχω δει καμια τσουπωτη να πηγαινει χαμενη , εχω μαλιστα συναντησει και υπερβαρες με πολυ ωραιους αντρες!Ειναι θεμα γουστου η ολη συζητηση γι'αυτο δεν βγαζει και πουθενα..Τα οποια γουστα ναι ειναι σεβαστα ,αρκει να μην υπαρχει υποτιμηση σε καποιον που ηδη προβληματιζεται με τα κιλα του.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

φυσικα και ειναι θεμα γουστου η ομορφια. αλλα εδω μεσα ορισμενα μελη προσπαθουν να πλασαρουν τα γουστα τους σαν αντικειμενικα σωστα για την δηθεν τελεια ζωη. αυτο προσπαθω να γραψω και παραπανω. σκατα στη τελειοτητα αμα ειναι να προβληματιζεται ο κοσμος και να μην ειναι ο εαυτος του.

----------


## manosthess

> φυσικα και ειναι θεμα γουστου η ομορφια. αλλα εδω μεσα ορισμενα μελη προσπαθουν να πλασαρουν τα γουστα τους σαν αντικειμενικα σωστα για την δηθεν τελεια ζωη. αυτο προσπαθω να γραψω και παραπανω. σκατα στη τελειοτητα αμα ειναι να προβληματιζεται ο κοσμος και να μην ειναι ο εαυτος του.


απο αλλου ξεκιναει η συζητηση αλλου θα καταληξει στο τελος!εδω βοηθαμε την κοπελα!ο καθενας τι γουστα εχουμε τι μας αρεσει να τα αφησουμε για αλλο ποστ!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Συμφωνω απολυτα!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> αρκει να μην υπαρχει υποτιμηση σε καποιον που ηδη προβληματιζεται με τα κιλα του.


Προσωπικα δεν την υποτιμησα,αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι αφου της δημιουργει προβλημα στη ζωη της(και ειναι ειναι πολυ συχνο αυτο),ας συνεχισει την προσπαθεια.

----------


## manosthess

> Προσωπικα δεν την υποτιμησα,αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι αφου της δημιουργει προβλημα στη ζωη της,ας συνεχισει την προσπαθεια.


ε ναι αφου πιστευει οτι εκει ειναι το προβλημα της,ας χασει τα κιλα που θελει να νιωσει καλυτερα!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ε ναι αφου πιστευει οτι εκει ειναι το προβλημα της,ας χασει τα κιλα που θελει να νιωσει καλυτερα!


Φυσικα,τι αλλο.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ελαφρια σκια :P ειπες καποιες μπαρουφιτσες με τροπο..με το γαντι ρε παιδι μου.Δλδ οτι ορθως νιωθει ετσι (για τα 5 κιλα παντα ε?) , οτι αισθανεται οτι δεν παιρνει αγαπη (παλι για τα 5 κιλακια ε?) οτι ειναι υπερβαρη ειπες..Κατσε ρε ελαφρια σκια μια γυναικα ή ενας ανθρωπος γενικοτερα που μπορει να ειναι και 100 κιλα πως θα τον πεις τριαξονικο?Υπερβαρη δεν λεγεσαι στα 66 κιλα και μην νομιζεις οτι το λεω επειδη και εγω κατεχω τετοιο βαρος :P

----------


## λιλιουμ

Παντως εμενα μαρεσουν οι αντρες με λιγα παραπανω κιλα, και με κοιλιτσα! Λιγα ε δεν ειπα να εισαι σαν τον Παγκαλο! Αλλα τους προτιμω απο τους φετες! Ειναι γλυκουλι δεν ξερω!! :)

Και βασικα δε μπορω να καταλαβω και οι αντρες τι βρισκουν στις ανορεχτικες, περα απο το οτι κρεμανε τα ρουχα καλυτερα πανω τους! anywayz..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Ελαφρια σκια :P ειπες καποιες μπαρουφιτσες με τροπο..με το γαντι ρε παιδι μου.Δλδ οτι ορθως νιωθει ετσι (για τα 5 κιλα παντα ε?) , οτι αισθανεται οτι δεν παιρνει αγαπη (παλι για τα 5 κιλακια ε?) οτι ειναι υπερβαρη ειπες..Κατσε ρε ελαφρια σκια μια γυναικα ή ενας ανθρωπος γενικοτερα που μπορει να ειναι και 100 κιλα πως θα τον πεις τριαξονικο?Υπερβαρη δεν λεγεσαι στα 66 κιλα και μην νομιζεις οτι το λεω επειδη και εγω κατεχω τετοιο βαρος :P


Μονη της ειπε οτι εχει περασει δυσκολα λογω αυτων των κιλων.Δε σημαινει οτι ντε και καλα οποιος ειναι υπερβαρος περναει ασχημα,αλλα αφου η συγκεκριμενη περναει*,και προσπαθει να τα χασει,της ειπα να συνεχισει την προσπαθεια.Να χασει κατι απο αυτην την προσπαθεια δεν εχει,μονο να κερδισει,αλλα ουτε και πρεπει να στεναχωριεται τοσο πολυ.

Και δεν ειναι τοσο τα 5 κιλα σαν 5 κιλα,οσο οτι πριν για να χασει το ιδιο βαρος,ξοδεψε δυσαναλογο μεγεθος χρηματων και χρονου.Ειναι λογικο να την αποθαρρυνει

Δε χρησιμοποιησα λεξεις του στυλ τριαξονικο,ή αλλες υποτιμητικες για τους υπερβαρους και τους παχουλους.
Δεχομαι να νιωθει ο αλλος καλα με τον εαυτο του οπως και αν ειναι (εκτος και αν υπαρχει αντικειμενικο θεμα υγειας).Αυτο που δε δεχομαι ειναι να κανουμε τον υπερβαρο με το στανιο νορμαλ,τον νορμαλ λιποβαρη,και οποιον θελει τον/την συντροφο του να εχει νορμαλ κιλα,να τον στολιζουμε με 1000 επιθετα.

*αν και τελικα περναει πολυ καλυτερα απ' οτι αφησε να εννοηθει,και υπερβαλλει.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Μονη της ειπε οτι εχει περασει δυσκολα λογω αυτων των κιλων.Δε σημαινει οτι ντε και καλα οποιος ειναι υπερβαρος περναει ασχημα,αλλα αφου η συγκεκριμενη περναει*,και προσπαθει να τα χασει,της ειπα να συνεχισει την προσπαθεια.Να χασει κατι απο αυτην την προσπαθεια δεν εχει,μονο να κερδισει,αλλα ουτε και πρεπει να στεναχωριεται τοσο πολυ.
> 
> Και δεν ειναι τοσο τα 5 κιλα σαν 5 κιλα,οσο οτι πριν για να χασει το ιδιο βαρος,ξοδεψε δυσαναλογο μεγεθος χρηματων και χρονου.Ειναι λογικο να την αποθαρρυνει
> 
> Δε χρησιμοποιησα λεξεις του στυλ τριαξονικο,ή αλλες υποτιμητικες για τους υπερβαρους και τους παχουλους.
> Δεχομαι να νιωθει ο αλλος καλα με τον εαυτο του οπως και αν ειναι (εκτος και αν υπαρχει αντικειμενικο θεμα υγειας).Αυτο που δε δεχομαι ειναι να κανουμε τον υπερβαρο με το στανιο νορμαλ,τον νορμαλ λιποβαρη,και οποιον θελει τον/την συντροφο του να εχει νορμαλ κιλα,να τον στολιζουμε με 1000 επιθετα.
> 
> *αν και τελικα περναει πολυ καλυτερα απ' οτι αφησε να εννοηθει,και υπερβαλλει.


Το τριαξονικο το ειπα εγω , οχι εσυ θελοντας να σου δειξω την υπερβολη του "υπερβαρη" που χρησιμοποιησες..Φυσικα και να προσπαθησει η κοπελα αφου την ενοχλει τοσο το εξακιλο!Αυτονοητο..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Το τριαξονικο το ειπα εγω , οχι εσυ θελοντας να σου δειξω την υπερβολη του "υπερβαρη" που χρησιμοποιησες..Φυσικα και να προσπαθησει η κοπελα αφου την ενοχλει τοσο το εξακιλο!Αυτονοητο..


Ε πιο ευγενικη εκφραση απο το ''υπερβαρος/η'' δεν υπαρχει.Μαλιστα η σελιδα με το bmi που βρηκα,χαρακτηριζε την πρωτη βαθμιδα ανω του νορμαλ ως ''1ο βαθμο παχυσαρκιας''.ΟΚ αυτο ειναι υπερβολικο.

Να στο θεσω αλλιως,σε μας τους αντρες παιζει σημαντικο ρολο το υψος.Εγω πχ μπορει να μαι 1,70 (που ειναι λιγο για αντρα).Αν πει καποια οτι βρισκει κοντους τους αντρες κατω του 1,75 και δεν της αρεσουν,μπορει να ενοχληθω περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο,αλλα δεν μπορω (εκτος και αν ειμαι νουμερο) να αναγκασω τους αλλους να με θεωρησουν πρωτο μποι,ουτε να κατηγορω τις γυναικες που θελουν τους ψηλους αντρες οτι ειναι ετσι και αλλιως.

Απλως θα βρω καποια που θα αποδεχθει το υψος μου.Αυτονοητα λεω θα μου πεις,αλλα απ' οτι φαινεται δεν ειναι αυτονοητα για ολους.

----------


## Macgyver

> Για να γινω πιο σαφης , επειδη η κουβεντα πραγματικα γινεται ατερμονη..Εγω προσωπικα δεν θα απερριπτα εναν αντρα επειδη μπορει να ειχε 5-10 κιλα παραπανω!Αυτο ομως ειναι γυναικεια σκεψη..Ενας αντρας οκ σκεφτεται διαφορετικα ,μα οχι και ολοι οι αντρες το ιδιο..Δεν εχω δει καμια τσουπωτη να πηγαινει χαμενη , εχω μαλιστα συναντησει και υπερβαρες με πολυ ωραιους αντρες!Ειναι θεμα γουστου η ολη συζητηση γι'αυτο δεν βγαζει και πουθενα..Τα οποια γουστα ναι ειναι σεβαστα ,αρκει να μην υπαρχει υποτιμηση σε καποιον που ηδη προβληματιζεται με τα κιλα του.




Oντως ειναι θεμα γουστου . Εγω πχ. προτιμω τις αδυνατες , για 5 κιλα δεν θα απερριπτα , αλλα για 10 , κοκκινη καρτα . Δεν μπορω πραματικα να καταλαβω τους αντρες που τους αρεσουν οι παχουλες , αλλα δεν μου πεφτει λογος . Α , και να γυμναζεται . Ισως επειδη προσεχω τον εαυτο μου πολυ , και γυμναζομαι και εγω . Αυτα ομως ειναι τα δικα μου κριτηρια , δεν σημαινει οτι ολοι λειτουργουν ετσι . Καταλαβαινω την θεματοθετρια ομως που θελει να χασει 5-6 κιλα , αμα δεν αισθανεται ανετα , πρεπει να τα χασει , δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο δα .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Λοιπον αντρες του φορουμ θα σας παραθεσω μια φωτο μιας τσουπωτης γυναικας και σας ρωτω...Την βρισκεται σεξουαλικη αυτην την γυναικα?

----------


## Macgyver

Eγω καθολου , αρκετα ' γεματη ' για τα γουστα μου , αλλη , αλλη ................
Δεν ξερω και να ' ποσταρω ' φωτογραφιες .

Ρε μνιμονιο , μπας κ εισαι συ στην φωτο ? ειπες οτι εισαι λιγο τσουπωτη , αλλα ωραια .

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Λοιπον αντρες του φορουμ θα σας παραθεσω μια φωτο μιας τσουπωτης γυναικας και σας ρωτω...Την βρισκεται σεξουαλικη αυτην την γυναικα?


Μετρια.Δεν τρελαινομαι,οχι τοσο λογω κιλων,οσο υψους.Της λειπει κανα κεφαλι.
Ομως,φαινεται να εχει καλα κατανεμημενο βαρος,αν εξαιρεσεις λιγο τα μπρατσα,κατι που δε μπορω να το πω για ολες.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω παντως την βρισκω πολυ σεξουαλα!Τελος παντων ετσι ηθελα να δω πανω κατω τα γουστα σας..Απο Μπελουτσι και ανω ειστε τσ τσ τσ τσ!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Εγω παντως την βρισκω πολυ σεξουαλα!Τελος παντων ετσι ηθελα να δω πανω κατω τα γουστα σας..Απο Μπελουτσι και ανω ειστε τσ τσ τσ τσ!


Χαχα,ρε σε ενα λεωφορειο να πας,ανετα σου δειχνω 10 κοπελες συνηθισμενες,απο τις οποιες οι 6 τουλαχιστον ειναι καλυτερες απο αυτην.

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω παντως την βρισκω πολυ σεξουαλα!Τελος παντων ετσι ηθελα να δω πανω κατω τα γουστα σας..Απο Μπελουτσι και ανω ειστε τσ τσ τσ τσ!




Γιατι η Μπελουτσι ειναι σημειο αναφορας ? 50αρισε η γυναικα πια .


Δεν μας λες τα γουστα σου στους αντρες μνιμονιο , εμεις τα ειπαμε . Πες καποιον ' γνωστο ' που σαρεσει .

----------


## Λαθρόβιος

> Λοιπον αντρες του φορουμ θα σας παραθεσω μια φωτο μιας τσουπωτης γυναικας και σας ρωτω...Την βρισκεται σεξουαλικη αυτην την γυναικα?


Εγώ την βρίσκω όχι μόνο σεξουαλική, όχι μόνο ελκυστική, αλλά ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΘΗΛΥΚΟ.
Με λίγα λόγια τρελαίνομαι για κάτι τέτοιες!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

+1 κι απο μενα. μουναρα ειναι! θα μπορουσε να ειναι και πιο τουμπανο βεβαια, αλλα τοτε θα χαρακτηριζοταν υπερβαρη.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω Μαγκαιβερ ειμαι πολυ εγκεφαλικος τυπος..Αν μου κανει καποιος ζημια στο μυαλο δεν θα μεινω στα κιλα του ουτε στο υψος του!Φυσικα ομως και θα θαυμασω εναν αντικειμενικα ωραιο αντρα αλλα δεν θα ειναι στους στοχους μου!

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω Μαγκαιβερ ειμαι πολυ εγκεφαλικος τυπος..Αν μου κανει καποιος ζημια στο μυαλο δεν θα μεινω στα κιλα του ουτε στο υψος του!Φυσικα ομως και θα θαυμασω εναν αντικειμενικα ωραιο αντρα αλλα δεν θα ειναι στους στοχους μου!



Το καταλαβαινω αυτο , εξυπακουεται , αλλα εισαι τοσο αδιαφορη στην εμφανιση του αλλου , και δεν μιλαω για ' ωραιο ' , αλλα εμφανισημο και γυμνασμενο .

----------


## manosthess

το θεμα της κοπελας θα μεταφερθει στα συνικαισια!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Μην περιμενεις να σου πω τοσα κιλα,τοσο υψος..Παντα υπηρχε μια ελξη προς τους μελαχρινους , να γκριζαρουν και λιγο :P και στους μεγαλυτερους φυσικα..Μην λες 50αρα την Μπελουτσι ειναι γυναικαρα!Να σου πω επισης οτι ετυχε να δω εναν ανδρα 50αρη ο οποιος ηταν ΘΕΟΣ , εντυπωσιακος , τον θαυμασα ναι , υπηρξε και μια σιελορροια χαχα αλλα η ομορφια με τραβαει μεχρι ενος σημειου..Δεν ειμαι τοσο σαρκικη οσο εγκεφαλικη.

----------


## Anny85

> Καλησπέρα σας.. 
> 
> Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος, είμαι απελπισμένη.. Έχω βαρεθεί να προσπαθώ και να στερούμαι... Δεν μπορώ να με πω χοντρή. Αλλά έχω την αυτογνωσία οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να χάσω 5-6 κιλά... Ναι μπορεί μερικοί να μου πείτε "μα καλά ρε κοπελια για 5 κιλά κανεις έτσι? άλλοι έχουν προβλήματα υγειας λόγω του πάχους" αλλά ο καθ ένας βλέπει το πρόβλημα του βουνό. 
> 
> Ειμαι 24 χρονών, παντα ειχα παραπάνω κιλά.. Το έτρωγα απο μικρή το φαγητο μου και ειδικά την καλή μπουκιά, μέχρι που συνειδητοποίησα οτι η εμφάνιση μπορεί να με κάνει δυστυχισμένη.. Τότε (γύρω στα 15 μου) που ξεκίνησε ο χλευασμός και τα αισθήματα κατωτερότητας, αποφάσισα να αδυνατίσω... Απο τότε δε με θυμαμαι να εχω σταματήσει τις προσπάθειες... Ζυγίζω 67 κιλά και ειμαι 1.63 στο ύψος. Πλέον δουλευω πρωί απόγευμα, ως γραμματέας (καθιστική δουλεια) και επειδή η δουλειά με καθηλώνει κάνω 4 φορες την εβδομάδα έντονο χορό σε μια σχολή, και 1 φορά την εβδομάδα αναερόβιο πρόγραμμα στο σταδιο της πόλης με προπονητη. Το πρωί παρκάρω επίτηδες πιο μακρια απ τη δουλεια μου για να περπατάω.
> Ένα χρόνο τώρα που έκανα διατροφη σε διαιτολογο εχασα 7 κιλά ΜΟΝΟ. Θεωρώ οτι ήταν πολύ λίγα έναντι των 1000 ευρώ που έσκασα :p σε συνδυασμό με την γυμναστική που έκανα παράλληλα.
> Εχω δοκιμάσει και διάφορα σκευάσματα.. Δεν έχω δει διαφορά φυσικά. 
> 
> Έχω κουραστεί να κουράζομαι. Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω. Κουράζομαι με τοσες προσπαθειες τόσα χρόνια τόσα χρήματα τόση στεναχωρια. Ζηλεύω (οχι κακοπροαίρετα) τις φίλες μου, που όλες μα όλες τρώνε τον άμπακα και δεν παίρνουν ούτε γραμμαριο... Και δεν προσέχουν τι τρώνε τι πίνουν.. Δεν μπορώ να με αγαπήσω... Και στη τελική δε θελω να με αγαπήσω έτσι. Θέλω να χάσω 7 κιλά. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Δεν μπορώ να ντυθω οπως θέλω δεν μπορώ να είμαι ευτυχισμένη. Μου χαλάει ολη η διάθεση καθε που λέω να παω μια βόλτα με τις φίλες μου γιατι δεν μπορώ να βάλω ωραία ρουχα.. 
> ...


Συμφωνώ με τους υπόλοιπους ότι μάλλον κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα σε κάνει να θεωρείς ότι τα κιλά σου είναι ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου, αλλά δεν έχεις πολλά παραπανίσια κιλά. 

Μπορεί όμως πολύ εύκολα να το χρησιμοποιείς σαν δικαιολογία. Σίγουρα ένα υγιές σώμα και μία καλή διατροφή σε βοηθάει να έχεις καλύτερη διάθεση. Δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε όλοι τα σώματα των μοντέλων, αλλά δυστυχώς στην εποχή που ζούμε και ειδικά στις ηλικίες μας υπάρχει πολύ ρατσισμός ακόμα και για τα 5-6 παραπανίσια κιλά. 

Επειδή καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να έχει επηρεάσει πολύ την ψυχολογία σου, ειδικά αν κάνεις παρέα με άτομα που δίνουν βάση στην εμφάνιση, θέλω να σου δώσω κάποια tips που σε μένα έπιασαν (έχασα πολύ εύκολα 7 κιλά τα οποία με είχαν παιδέψει για πολύ καιρό). Να σου πω επίσης πως το ότι πήγες σε διαιτολόγο δεν λέει κάτι, γιατί δυστυχώς λίγοι είναι αυτοί που προσπαθούν να σου μάθουν διατροφή και όχι στερητική δίαιτα. 

- Συνέχισε τη γυμναστική. Για να έχεις όμως αποτέλεσμα τουλάχιστον 3φορές την εβδομάδα και καλύτερα όχι συνεχόμενες μέρες. Το ιδανικό μέρα παρά μέρα. 

- Να τρως κάθε τρεις ώρες (απαραίτητα). Ουσιαστικά να μοιράζεις την τροφή που θα φας σε μία μέρα. Να μην τρως ενδιάμεσα. 

-Απέφυγε οτιδήποτε επεξεργασμένο (ακόμα και το άσπρο ψωμί, φέτες τοστ, κλπ). 

-Προσπάθησε να επικεντρωθείς σε τροφές που δεν έχουν λιπαρά.

Για ένα διάστημα είχα αποκλείσει τα παραπάνω και τρεφόμουν αποκλειστικά με:
κοτόπουλο, γαλοπουλα, μαύρο ψωμί, όσπρια, μαρούλι, κουνουπιδι, μπροκολο, ξηροί καρποί (αναλατοι), ψάρια, αυγά, ανθότυρο, φυστικοβουτυρο, παστελι, ταχινι, γιαούρτι και γενικά γαλακτοκομικά 2%, φρούτα, μαύρη σοκολάτα, αποξηραμένα φρούτα. 

Μπορεί να φαίνονται λίγα, αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις πάρα πολλούς συνδυασμούς με αυτά. Με τις ποσότητες μην μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να μετράς γραμμάρια κλπ. Δεν συμμερίζομαι τέτοιες δίαιτες και δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα με αυτές. Σημασία έχει να σου γίνει τρόπος σκέψης η καλή διατροφή και όχι να εισαι μόνιμα σε διαδικασία δίαιτας.

Σε συνδυασμό με γυμναστική πιστεύω θα δεις αμέσως αποτέλεσμα και έλεγξε και τον θυροειδή σου.

----------


## keep_walking

> Εγω Μαγκαιβερ ειμαι πολυ εγκεφαλικος τυπος..Αν μου κανει καποιος ζημια στο μυαλο δεν θα μεινω στα κιλα του ουτε στο υψος του!Φυσικα ομως και θα θαυμασω εναν αντικειμενικα ωραιο αντρα αλλα δεν θα ειναι στους στοχους μου!



Εγκεφαλικη ζημια .... οκ ειδικοτης μου:P
Θελετε μονιμη βλαβη ή περιστασιακη?:P

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Εγκεφαλικη ζημια .... οκ ειδικοτης μου:P
> Θελετε μονιμη βλαβη ή περιστασιακη?:P


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!

----------


## keep_walking

> ειδικά στις ηλικίες μας υπάρχει πολύ ρατσισμός ακόμα και για τα 5-6 παραπανίσια κιλά




Υπαρχει ρατσισμος και κακια , αλλα υπαρχει και προσωπικο γουστο του καθενος. Ημουν σε μια καφετερια και συζητουσα για παραδειγμα και το εφερε η συζητηση για μια κοπελλα και λεω ελπιζω να μην εχει παρει πολλα κιλα ... διπλα σε ενα αλλο τραπεζι ηταν μια υπερβαρη πραγματικα και επιασα στενοχωρια με την ακρη του ματιου μου , αλλα ουσιαστικα δεν εφταιξα σε κατι κανοντας μια συζητηση περι προσωπικου γουστου.

Απο κει και περα μην ξεχνατε οτι μπορει να συνυπαρχουμε μεσα στην κοινωνια , αλλα ειμαστε ενα ανταγωνιστικο ειδος που εχουμε μαθει να πολεμαμε για την επιβιωση ισως .... και φυσικα ισως αυτο να ειναι ο φταιχτης που πολλοι προσπαθουν να μειωσουν τους αλλους , ωστε να βγουν το κυριαρχο αρσενικο -θηλυκο .... απλως καποιες σκεψεις.

----------


## manosthess

> Συμφωνώ με τους υπόλοιπους ότι μάλλον κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα σε κάνει να θεωρείς ότι τα κιλά σου είναι ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου, αλλά δεν έχεις πολλά παραπανίσια κιλά. 
> 
> Μπορεί όμως πολύ εύκολα να το χρησιμοποιείς σαν δικαιολογία. Σίγουρα ένα υγιές σώμα και μία καλή διατροφή σε βοηθάει να έχεις καλύτερη διάθεση. Δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε όλοι τα σώματα των μοντέλων, αλλά δυστυχώς στην εποχή που ζούμε και ειδικά στις ηλικίες μας υπάρχει πολύ ρατσισμός ακόμα και για τα 5-6 παραπανίσια κιλά. 
> 
> Επειδή καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να έχει επηρεάσει πολύ την ψυχολογία σου, ειδικά αν κάνεις παρέα με άτομα που δίνουν βάση στην εμφάνιση, θέλω να σου δώσω κάποια tips που σε μένα έπιασαν (έχασα πολύ εύκολα 7 κιλά τα οποία με είχαν παιδέψει για πολύ καιρό). Να σου πω επίσης πως το ότι πήγες σε διαιτολόγο δεν λέει κάτι, γιατί δυστυχώς λίγοι είναι αυτοί που προσπαθούν να σου μάθουν διατροφή και όχι στερητική δίαιτα. 
> 
> - Συνέχισε τη γυμναστική. Για να έχεις όμως αποτέλεσμα τουλάχιστον 3φορές την εβδομάδα και καλύτερα όχι συνεχόμενες μέρες. Το ιδανικό μέρα παρά μέρα. 
> 
> - Να τρως κάθε τρεις ώρες (απαραίτητα). Ουσιαστικά να μοιράζεις την τροφή που θα φας σε μία μέρα. Να μην τρως ενδιάμεσα. 
> ...


συμφωνω με την anny,οτι σου ειπε κανε!

----------


## Macgyver

> Μην περιμενεις να σου πω τοσα κιλα,τοσο υψος..Παντα υπηρχε μια ελξη προς τους μελαχρινους , να γκριζαρουν και λιγο :P και στους μεγαλυτερους φυσικα..Μην λες 50αρα την Μπελουτσι ειναι γυναικαρα!Να σου πω επισης οτι ετυχε να δω εναν ανδρα 50αρη ο οποιος ηταν ΘΕΟΣ , εντυπωσιακος , τον θαυμασα ναι , υπηρξε και μια σιελορροια χαχα αλλα η ομορφια με τραβαει μεχρι ενος σημειου..Δεν ειμαι τοσο σαρκικη οσο εγκεφαλικη.



Και εγω εχω περασει εγκεφαλικο , εεεεεεεεε , συγγνωμη , ειμαι εγκεφαλικος τυπος , αλλα κοιταω και την εμφανιση .

----------


## keep_walking

Επισης ασχημο ειναι η ερωτικη αποριψη και η προσπαθεια να βελτιωθουμε μηπως γινουμε πιο επιθυμητοι στο προσωπο που μας ενδιαφερει ... ποναει... οκ ανθρωποι ειμαστε εχουμε ατελειες τι να κανουμε.
5-6 κιλα παντως δεν ειναι πολλα και ειναι θεμα γουστου και φυσικα δεν ειναι καθολου το μονο που μετραει.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ολοι κοιταμε την εμφανιση μαγκαιβερ που ανταποκρινεται στα γουστα μας.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

εγω διαφωνω εδω με την Anny85:




> Δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε όλοι τα σώματα των μοντέλων, αλλά δυστυχώς στην εποχή που ζούμε και ειδικά στις ηλικίες μας υπάρχει πολύ ρατσισμός ακόμα και για τα 5-6 παραπανίσια κιλά.


κι αντι να κανουμε κατι για να τον μειωσουμε, να μην αρρωσταινουν κοριτσια και γυναικες εξαιτιας του, προτεινεις να συνεχισει και να αλλαξουν ολες οσες εχουν 5-6 παραπανω κιλα ?




> Επειδή καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να έχει επηρεάσει πολύ την ψυχολογία σου, ειδικά αν κάνεις παρέα με άτομα που δίνουν βάση στην εμφάνιση


σ'αυτες τις περιπτωσεις καλυτερα να αλλαξει παρεα. διαφορετικα οτι κι αν κανει παντα θα βρισκουν κατι αρνητικο να λενε. εχασες κιλα ? εγινες χτικιαρα ανορεξικη. πηρες κιλα ? εγινες γομαρα χοντρελα. απλα μακρια απο αυτου του ειδους τα επιφανειακα ατομα.

----------


## Anny85

> εγω διαφωνω εδω με την Anny85:
> 
> κι αντι να κανουμε κατι για να τον μειωσουμε, να μην αρρωσταινουν κοριτσια και γυναικες εξαιτιας του, προτεινεις να συνεχισει και να αλλαξουν ολες οσες εχουν 5-6 παραπανω κιλα ?
> 
> σ'αυτες τις περιπτωσεις καλυτερα να αλλαξει παρεα. διαφορετικα οτι κι αν κανει παντα θα βρισκουν κατι αρνητικο να λενε. εχασες κιλα ? εγινες χτικιαρα ανορεξικη. πηρες κιλα ? εγινες γομαρα χοντρελα. απλα μακρια απο αυτου του ειδους τα επιφανειακα ατομα.


Συμφωνώ με όσα λες και καλά που τα είπες για να μην παρεξηγηθούν. Θεωρώ υπερβολικό να επηρεάζουν τη ζωή σου τα 5 κιλά, αλλά ήθελα να της πω ότι ίσως έχει λόγους να νιώθει έτσι. Προφανώς και μία παρέα που το μόνο που την νοιάζει είναι η εμφάνιση δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο και το θέμα του ρατσισμού είναι κάτι που πρέπει να αλλάξει. 

Ας ψαχτεί και να δει μήπως δεν είναι το πρόβλημα τα 5-6 κιλά, αλλά το πως αντιλαμβάνεται τους γύρω της. 

Αλλα σίγουρα ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΜΕ. 

Τα 5-6 κιλά δυστυχώς, έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα σε περιορίζουν στο ντύσιμο (στα περισσότερα καταστήματα για ρούχα αυτής της ηλικίας το Large είναι για κοπέλες 60 κιλά). Αν μπορείς και θες να τα χάσεις εντάσσοντας όλο αυτό σε ένα πλαίσιο υγείας δεν είναι κακό. Ίσα ίσα η καλή διατροφή μόνο καλό έχει να δώσει!

----------


## Remedy

> Το λεει η ιδια,το λενε οι αριθμοι,το λεει η εμπειρια μου.Συγγνωμη που δε θα παρω την εγκριση σου.
> 
> 
> Η αισθητικη και τα ερωτικα γουστα (οπως και τα γουστα γενικα) ειναι υποκειμενικο θεμα.
> Ενας ανθρωπος που ειναι ωριμος,εχει αποδεχθει τον εαυτο του και ξερει τι θελει,αν διαφωνει με τα γουστα του αλλου,απλως αντιλαμβανεται οτι δεν κανει με τον αλλο,συμφωνει οτι διαφωνει και συνεχιζει τη ζωη του.Δε χαλασε ο κοσμος.
> Και αν δεν του αρεσει αυτο που ειναι,γιατι τον εμποδιζει να ικανοποιησει τα θελω του,τοτε προσπαθει να αλλαξει.
> 
> *Μονο ανωριμα και κομπλεξικα ατομα προσβαλλουν τον αλλο,επειδη εχει διαφορετικα γουστα απο αυτους,ή αποψεις.
> Τους φαινεται πιο ευκολο να προσπαθησουν να κανουν τους αλλους να αποδεχθουν αυτο που ειναι με το στανιο,παρα να αλλαξουν οι ιδιοι,μια που δεν ειναι ευχαριστημενοι απο τις ζωες τους.*
> ...


η ιδια το λεει γιατι την ενοχλει ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ. αλλο ενοχλει, αλλο ενοχλει ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ. αυτο εσυ το προσπερνας και παριστανεις οτι κανουμε μια συζητηση περι κιλων και θερμιδων.

οταν πας κι εσυ απο πισω και μαλιστα οχι με καλη προθεση και διακριτιοτητα, αλλα με ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΜΟΥΣ, περι τσουπωτης, οπως θα εκανε η τελευταια κατινα, της κανεις κακο. τοσο απλο...

δεν χρειαζεται να μου ζητησεις καμια εγκριση, αλλα την αποψη μου οταν λες τετοια χοντραδα, θα την πω, την ζητησεις δεν την ζητησεις, γι αυτο ειναι ο δημοσιος διαλογος...

το υπογραμμισμενο (σου) ,περιγραφει ακριβως μα ακριβως αυτο που εκανες με το θεμα της κοπελας. πιο καλα, δεν θα το ελεγα, ουτε εγω...το ιδιο ισχυει για καθε κατιναριο που θα τρεξει απο πισω της να την χαρακτηριζει χοντρη, τσουπωτη, η οτι απο αυτα τα ωραια που αφορουν 'την αποψη σου"...

*το υπολοιπο δεν το υπογραμμιζω γιατι συμφωνω. ποτε δεν ειπα οτι δεν κοιταω την εμφανιση η οτι δεν δεχομαι οι αλλοι να κοιτουν την εμφανιση, καθε αλλο,παντα συνυπολογιζω την εμφανιση που ειναι ενα απο τα αισθησιακα κριτηρια του καθενα, το ιδιο και ο συντροφος μου.
*η συζητηση εδω ειναι για τα λιγα ΛΙΓΑ ΛΙΓΑ επιπλεον κιλα της κοπελας που οσο και να χτυπιεστε οικογενειακως, δεν συνιστουν ουτε δυσμορφια, ουτε παραμορφωση, ουτε κακο περιτυλιγμα... καθε τρεις και λιγο κανεις τον κινεζο και επαναφερεις μια ασχετη με το τοπικ συζητηση περι υπερβολικου βαρους, με χαρακτηρισμους του γνωστου πλεον επιπεδου-δαπεδου περι τσουπωτων, φαλαινων και αλλων κητων...

οσο για τις "λιποβαρεις" (τροπος του λεγειν, γιατι τα χαν τα παραπανησια κιλακια τους. εσυ που εισαι και γλυκος ανθρωπος, θα τις ελεγες τσουπωτες), δεν ειχαν τπτ αξιοζηλευτο δυστυχως για εκεινες ουτε καν ωραιο σωμα για να το ζηλεψω οπως λες, γι αυτο και ηταν και παραμενουν μονες. αλλα προβληματα ειχαν και οχι τα λιγα η πολλα κιλα, και ακομα δεν τα ελυσαν.

αλλα βρε αλαφροτετοιε μου, μιας και τα λεμε σαν φιλεναδες να στο πω κι αυτο, και ειναι προσωπικο, δεν αφορα ολο τον κοσμο ,δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο μεγαλη ηδονη ειναι , να αποκτας τα κιλα που σου αξιζουν και να διαπιστωνεις, οτι η σημαια (των λιγοστων κιλων ) που κουνανε ολα αυτα τα φροκαλα που δεν εχουν τιποτε αλλο να επιδειξουν και *ουτε καν ομορφια*, γιατι τα λιγα κιλα δεν ειναι ομορφια απο μονα τους, (μιλαω μονο γι αυτες, οχι για τις κανονικες γυναικες), ειναι κατι πολυ απλό, που μπορει να το εχει ο καθενας, κι οταν το κατακτησεις , μενουν με τα χερια αδεια.. γιατι ολα οσα τους λειπουν , αποκτιωνται με κοπους ,προσπαθειες, καλα γονιδια, προσωπικοτητα και ταλεντο, οχι με το να μην τρως...
και παραμενουν στην μοναξια τους, την ασχημια τους την απ εξω κι απο μεσα και στην κενοτητα τους...
δεν εχουν τιποτε αλλο να κουνησουν πλεον..

και τελος, βεβαιως και δεν εχω να σου αποδειξω τιποτε, γιατι τα λογια στο ιντερνετ ειναι λογια του αερα.
κι συ μπορει να εισαι ενα τρολ που δεν βλεπεται και δεν βλεπει ποτε το φως του ηλιου και γυναικες εχει δει μονο σε περιοδικα, κι εγω μπορει να ειμαι το ιδιο ακριβως !.

τις αποδειξεις θα στις δωσει η ζωη και αυτα που γευεσαι εκει (κι εμενα).

----------


## Remedy

σημερα ειδα στον δρομο μια κοπελα πολυ νεα. κατω απο 20, ηταν το πολυ 40 κιλα, κι εδειχνε χαρουμενη.
εκανα κοπο να σκεφτω ποια ειναι η σωστη αντιδραση για να μην την προβληματισω. τσεκαρα αν κοιταω αρκετα αδιαφορα, η αν κοιταω υπερβολικα αδιαφορα, ειπα να της χαμογελασω και το μετανιωσα. δεν εκανα τπτ.
σκεφτηκα το σχολιο της λιλι, για το ποσο περνανε μεσα μας ολα τα "ρατσιστικα" κριτηρια που εχουν να κανουν με το βαρος των αλλων, γιατι το ιδιο θα εκανα και με μια παχια κοπελα και παλι δεν ξερω ποσο καλα θα τα καταφερνα.
ναι, και βεβαια επηρρεαζομαι κι εγω, αλλα ο σκοπος ειναι να αντιστεκομαστε σ αυτο, οχι να ψαχνουμε να απασφαλισουμε τον λεβιε της καλης κατινας, μεσα μας...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> οταν πας κι εσυ απο πισω και μαλιστα οχι με καλη προθεση και διακριτιοτητα, αλλα με ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΜΟΥΣ, περι τσουπωτης, οπως θα εκανε η τελευταια κατινα, της κανεις κακο. τοσο απλο...
> 
> δεν χρειαζεται να μου ζητησεις καμια εγκριση, αλλα την αποψη μου οταν λες τετοια χοντραδα, θα την πω, την ζητησεις δεν την ζητησεις, γι αυτο ειναι ο δημοσιος διαλογος...


Το τσουπωτη ειναι αρκετα ευγενικη λεξη.Δεν την ειπα φακλανα (ουτε ειναι) πχ.Αφου ειναι τσουπωτη,τσουπωτη την ειπα.Οσο δε θελω να προσβαλλω,αλλο τοσο δε με ενδιαφερει η πολιτικη ορθοτητα.Εδω μεχρι και το ''υπερβαρη'' προσεβαλλε καποιους.Τι να κανω ξυδι.

Η ιδια δε παρεξηγηθηκε,εσυ τι προβλημα εχεις?

Αντιθετα εσυ με φορτωσες με πολλους χαρακτηρισμους,χωρις να σε εχω προσβαλλει.




> οσο για τις "λιποβαρεις" (τροπος του λεγειν, γιατι τα χαν τα παραπανησια κιλακια τους. εσυ που εισαι και γλυκος ανθρωπος, θα τις ελεγες τσουπωτες), δεν ειχαν τπτ αξιοζηλευτο δυστυχως για εκεινες ουτε καν ωραιο σωμα για να το ζηλεψω οπως λες, γι αυτο και ηταν και παραμενουν μονες. αλλα προβληματα ειχαν και οχι τα λιγα η πολλα κιλα, και ακομα δεν τα ελυσαν.
> 
> αλλα βρε αλαφροτετοιε μου, μιας και τα λεμε σαν φιλεναδες να στο πω κι αυτο, και ειναι προσωπικο, δεν αφορα ολο τον κοσμο ,δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο μεγαλη ηδονη ειναι , να αποκτας τα κιλα που σου αξιζουν και να διαπιστωνεις, οτι η σημαια (των λιγοστων κιλων ) που κουνανε ολα αυτα τα φροκαλα που δεν εχουν τιποτε αλλο να επιδειξουν και *ουτε καν ομορφια*, γιατι τα λιγα κιλα δεν ειναι ομορφια απο μονα τους, (μιλαω μονο γι αυτες, οχι για τις κανονικες γυναικες), ειναι κατι πολυ απλό, που μπορει να το εχει ο καθενας, κι οταν το κατακτησεις , μενουν με τα χερια αδεια.. γιατι ολα οσα τους λειπουν , αποκτιωνται με κοπους ,προσπαθειες, καλα γονιδια και ταλεντο, οχι με το να μην τρως...
> και παραμενουν στην μοναξια τους, την ασχημια τους την απ εξω κι απο μεσα και στην κενοτητα τους...
> δεν εχουν τιποτε αλλο να κουνησουν πλεον..


Λες εμενα κατινα,αλλα εγω δεν εκανα καμια κριση για τις χοντρες ή τις αδυνατες οπως εσυ.
Ουτε ειπα αν ειναι φροκαλα,αν εχουν καλα γονιδια,ή αν εχουν κατι για να...κουνησουν.

Παλι διατυπωνεις μανιχαιστικα επιχειρηματα για κατι που δε συμφωνεις.
Προφανως οι ευαισθησιες σου ειναι επιλεκτικες και αφορουν μονο τις υπερβαρες.

----------


## Remedy

> Το τσουπωτη ειναι αρκετα ευγενικη λεξη.Δεν την ειπα φακλανα (ουτε ειναι) πχ.Αφου ειναι τσουπωτη,τσουπωτη την ειπα.Οσο δε θελω να προσβαλλω,αλλο τοσο δε με ενδιαφερει η πολιτικη ορθοτητα.Εδω μεχρι και το ''υπερβαρη'' προσεβαλλε καποιους.Τι να κανω ξυδι.
> 
> *Η ιδια δε παρεξηγηθηκε*,εσυ τι προβλημα εχεις?
> 
> Αντιθετα εσυ με φορτωσες με πολλους χαρακτηρισμους,χωρις να σε εχω προσβαλλει.
> 
> 
> 
> Λες εμενα κατινα,αλλα εγω* δεν εκανα καμια κριση για τις χοντρες ή τις αδυνατες* οπως εσυ.
> ...


η ιδια πως να παρεξηγηθει????? η ιδια νομιζει τα χειροτερα για τον εαυτο της!!!
αν παρεξηγιοταν, δεν θα ειχα κανενα προβλημα μαζι σου.
θα την αφηνα να σε ξεχεσει μονη της.
εσυ πας και επιβεβαιωνεις τους χειροτερους εφιαλτες της.,

τωρα μας κανεις πλακα, και βαριεμαι...
εσυ δεν μιλησες για γουρουνια και για φαλαινες?
αν πινεις τπτ καλο, πες το μου οτι τσαμπα μιλαω...

να ξεκαθαρισω γιατι ισως δεν καταλαβες οταν σου ειπα επι προσωπικου.
οι δικοι μου χαρακτηρισμοι αφορουσαν συγκεκριμενα ατομα που δεν τα γνωριζεις, δεν εχουν να κανουν με γενικη συζητηση η περι της κοπελας που ποσταρε, η με οτιδηποτε γενικο.
αν τις ηξερες θα διαπιστωνες οτι το φροκαλα ειναι πολυ ελαφρυς χαρακτηριμος για τετοια γυναια...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> η ιδια πως να παρεξηγηθει????? η ιδια νομιζει τα χειροτερα για τον εαυτο της!!!
> αν παρεξηγιοταν, δεν θα ειχα κανενα προβλημα μαζι σου.
> θα την αφηνα να σε ξεχεσει μονη της.
> εσυ πας και επιβεβαιωνεις τους χειροτερους εφιαλτες της.,


Δε με ενδιαφερει να επιβεβαιωσω τους εφιαλτες ή τα ονειρα κανενος,ειπα αυτο που θεωρω αληθινο.Αν ποναει καποιους,ας το ξεπερασουν.Αυτα εχει η ζωη.




> τωρα μας κανεις πλακα, και βαριεμαι...
> εσυ δεν μιλησες για γουρουνια και για φαλαινες?
> αν πινεις τπτ καλο, πες το μου οτι τσαμπα μιλαω...


Ειρωνικα αναφερθηκα για φαλαινες γιατι ειπες οτι μονο οι στερημενοι αντρες κοιτανε τα κιλα.Λες και οι γυναικες προσεχουν τους εαυτους τους για να τους κοιτανε οι χαλιες και οχι οι ωραιοι.Δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται να επεκταθω και αλλο σε αυτο.




> να ξεκαθαρισω γιατι ισως δεν καταλαβες οταν σου ειπα επι προσωπικου.
> οι δικοι μου χαρακτηρισμοι αφορουσαν συγκεκριμενα ατομα που δεν τα γνωριζεις, δεν εχουν να κανουν με γενικη συζητηση η περι της κοπελας που ποσταρε, η με οτιδηποτε γενικο.
> αν τις ηξερες θα διαπιστωνες οτι το φροκαλα ειναι πολυ ελαφρυς χαρακτηριμος για τετοια γυναια...


Δηλαδη οι αδυνατες ηταν γυναια και συ ησουν η καλη.
Τωρα που εισαι και συ αδυνατη ποια σε πιανει.

Πολυ βολικο να σκεφτεσαι με στερεοτυπα.

----------


## kramel36-has-been-deleted

Eγω η ασχετη εδω μεσα τελικα αναρωτιεμαι μονο σε κατι διαβαζοντας το συγκεκριμενο θεματακι με το οποιο εχω ριξει πολυ γελιο με καποιες απαντησεις...εσεις οι αντρες του φορουμ που αναζητατε γυναικες με τις τελειες αναλογιες..στηθος κωλο κιλα σωμα κτλ κτλ...εσεις αραγε τα διαθετεται ολα αυτα για να σας κοιταξει μια γυναικα?κιλα υψος σωματοτυπο αναλογο των απαιτησεων σας...κολαρακια σεξουαλικα..κοιλιακους φετουλες?και το βασικοτερο τι διαθετει το εσωρουχο σας?χαχαχαχα για ριξτε ξανα μια ματια στον καθρεφτη σας και αναθεωρειστε λιγο...αν το παμε εμφανισιακα και μονο...και μια απορια ακομα οσοι γα%&@τε κορμαρες το κανατε ανευ σακουλας στη μαπα?εχω δει εγω κορμαρες που τις κοιτας στην μουρη και ουτε τα ξερασματα σου δεν χαραμιζεις..αυτα...τα ολιγα!!

----------


## Remedy

> *Δε με ενδιαφερει να επιβεβαιωσω τους εφιαλτες ή τα ονειρα κανενος*,ειπα αυτο που θεωρω αληθινο.Αν ποναει καποιους,ας το ξεπερασουν.Αυτα εχει η ζωη.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ειρωνικα αναφερθηκα για φαλαινες* γιατι ειπες οτι μονο οι στερημενοι αντρες κοιτανε τα κιλα.Λες και οι γυναικες προσεχουν τους εαυτους τους για να τους κοιτανε οι χαλιες και οχι οι ωραιοι.Δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται να επεκταθω και αλλο σε αυτο.
> 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδη οι αδυνατες ηταν γυναια και συ ησουν η καλη.
> ...


εμ το ξερω οτι ειρωνικα αναφερθηκες (και σε γουρουνια οχι μονο σε φαλαινες) αυτο ειπα κι εγω...

εσενα δεν σε ενδιαφερει, εγω λεω οτι εχει σημασια. αυτη ειναι η διαφορα μας.
κι αν εσυ (η εγω, μην αρπαζεσαι) ειμαστε τα πιο ασχημα υποκειμενα στην γη, ειναι οκ να ερθει η μνιμονιο και να μας το πει, γιατι αυτη ειναι η αληθεια (για την μνιμονιο).
ειναι μια αποψη που διαφωνω καθετα και γενικοτερα οχι μονο για την κοπελα.,

*δεν ειπα ποτε οτι μονο οι στερημενοι ανδρες κοιτανε τα κιλα, δεν ειπα καν ποτε, οτι τα κιλα δεν εχουν σημασια. αν το ειπα να το βρεις να μου δειξεις* γιατι με κουρασες με τις παρανοησεις.
παραφραζεις σκοπιμα τα λογια μου δεν ξερω για ποιον λογο και με τι σκοπο.
σου εχω πει 151.000 φορες, οτι μιλαμε παντα για 5 κιλα και επανερχεσαι μονιμως σε γενικοτερη συζητηση περι πολλων κιλων η προσοχης της εμφανισης και μπλα μπλα..

α να στο ξεκαθαρισω κι αυτο , γιατι φαινεται να σε καιει. οι συγκεκριμενες για τις οποιες μιλησα υπηρξαν και οι δυο και αδυνατες και παχουλες. εξισου γυναια και ασχημες ηταν και σ τις δυο μορφες τους.αλλη μια αποδειξη οτι δεν ειναι ολα θεμα βαρους... 
και ναι, εγω ημουν η καλη και τοτε που ειχα κιλα και τωρα που δεν εχω. δεν αλλαξε κατι... ουτε τοτε μ επιανε καμια απ αυτες

----------


## Remedy

> Eγω η ασχετη εδω μεσα τελικα αναρωτιεμαι μονο σε κατι διαβαζοντας το συγκεκριμενο θεματακι με το οποιο εχω ριξει πολυ γελιο με καποιες απαντησεις...εσεις οι αντρες του φορουμ που αναζητατε γυναικες με τις τελειες αναλογιες..στηθος κωλο κιλα σωμα κτλ κτλ...εσεις αραγε τα διαθετεται ολα αυτα για να σας κοιταξει μια γυναικα?κιλα υψος σωματοτυπο αναλογο των απαιτησεων σας...κολαρακια σεξουαλικα..κοιλιακους φετουλες?και το βασικοτερο τι διαθετει το εσωρουχο σας?χαχαχαχα για ριξτε ξανα μια ματια στον καθρεφτη σας και αναθεωρειστε λιγο...αν το παμε εμφανισιακα και μονο...και μια απορια ακομα οσοι γα%&@τε κορμαρες το κανατε ανευ σακουλας στη μαπα?εχω δει εγω κορμαρες που τις κοιτας στην μουρη και ουτε τα ξερασματα σου δεν χαραμιζεις..αυτα...τα ολιγα!!


ανοιγεις μεσανατολικο ζητημα τωρα, αλλα εδω υπεισερχεται ο παραγων "πισ_απ_την_οθονη_ειμαστε_ολ οι_μοντελα" και ακρη δεν θα βρεις ποτε....
ασε τον καθενα οταν κλεισει το κουμπακι, να κοιταξει τον καθρεφτη του και να τα πει με τον εαυτο του κι οσους εχει γυρω του (αν εχει)...

----------


## kramel36-has-been-deleted

> κι οσους εχει γυρω του (αν εχει)...


ΑΝ εχει...οπως το ειπες...μια κοπελα με 5 κιλακια παραπανω την εχουν βγαλει μπαζο χαχαχαχα...ποιοι αραγε?οι ημιθεοι φανταζομαι!! :P

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> *δεν ειπα ποτε οτι μονο οι στερημενοι ανδρες κοιτανε τα κιλα, δεν ειπα καν ποτε, οτι τα κιλα δεν εχουν σημασια. αν το ειπα να το βρεις να μου δειξεις* γιατι με κουρασες με τις παρανοησεις.
> παραφραζεις σκοπιμα τα λογια μου δεν ξερω για ποιον λογο και με τι σκοπο.


Εισαι μεγαλη ψευτρα τοτε.




> Eγω η ασχετη εδω μεσα τελικα αναρωτιεμαι μονο σε κατι διαβαζοντας το συγκεκριμενο θεματακι με το οποιο εχω ριξει πολυ γελιο με καποιες απαντησεις...εσεις οι αντρες του φορουμ που αναζητατε γυναικες με τις τελειες αναλογιες..στηθος κωλο κιλα σωμα κτλ κτλ...εσεις αραγε τα διαθετεται ολα αυτα για να σας κοιταξει μια γυναικα?κιλα υψος σωματοτυπο αναλογο των απαιτησεων σας...κολαρακια σεξουαλικα..κοιλιακους φετουλες?και το βασικοτερο τι διαθετει το εσωρουχο σας?χαχαχαχα για ριξτε ξανα μια ματια στον καθρεφτη σας και αναθεωρειστε λιγο...αν το παμε εμφανισιακα και μονο...και μια απορια ακομα οσοι γα%&@τε κορμαρες το κανατε ανευ σακουλας στη μαπα?εχω δει εγω κορμαρες που τις κοιτας στην μουρη και ουτε τα ξερασματα σου δεν χαραμιζεις..αυτα...τα ολιγα!!


Το ''οι παχουλες δεν ειναι ωραιες'' εγινε ''θελω γυναικα με τελειες αναλογιες''.
Βολευει να λεμε υπερβολες,απο το να βαλουμε φερμουαρ στο στομα.

----------


## kramel36-has-been-deleted

Kαι ποιος εισαι εσυ ρε φιλε που θα πεις οι παχουλες δεν ειναι ωραιες?ο παιδαρας του φορουμ?ο "αγγιζω το τελειο"?βαλε εσυ φερμουαρ στο στοματακι σου γιατι η κοπελα με 5 κιλα παραπανω νιωθει ηδη χαλια...με αυτα που λες θα ειναι ενα σταδιο πριν την αυτοκτονια...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Kαι ποιος εισαι εσυ ρε φιλε που θα πεις οι παχουλες δεν ειναι ωραιες?ο παιδαρας του φορουμ?ο "αγγιζω το τελειο"?


Προσωπικο γουστο,το συμμεριζονται αρκετοι.Δε μου σηκωνεται αλλιως πως να στο πω.
Δικαιωμα μου ετσι?
Μπορει να μαι σαν αναποδο γαμωτο,μπορει και οχι.
Αν μπορω και βρισκω αυτο που θελω,μαγκια μου,σωστα?

Και σενα αντιστοιχα μπορει να μην σου αρεσουν αντρες που εμφανισιακα ειναι σαν εμενα ή γενικα καποιοι τυποι ανδρων.
Μαγκια σου,δε χρωστας λογο σε κανενα.




> βαλε εσυ φερμουαρ στο στοματακι σου γιατι η κοπελα με 5 κιλα παραπανω νιωθει ηδη χαλια...
> με αυτα που λες θα ειναι ενα σταδιο πριν την αυτοκτονια...


Σιγα τα αιματα.
Η κοπελα κανει μια προσπαθεια να χασει τα κιλα της,και σε λιγους μηνες θα ειναι κομψοτατη και υγιεστατη.
Ειναι το καλυτερο παραδειγμα για αλλους και αλλες που αντι να φτιαχνουν τις δικες τους ζωες ή να αγαπησουν τους εαυτους τους,κατακρινουν τις επιλογες των αλλων.

Με το στανιο δε μπορειτε να επιβαλλετε να αρεσετε στους αλλους ή να σας θεωρησουν κατι αλλο απο αυτο που ειστε.Χωνεψτε το για δικο σας καλο.

----------


## kramel36-has-been-deleted

Μαγκια σου ναι..οπως μαγκια και στις τσουπωτες να βρισκουν αυτο που θελουν σωστα??ναι η κοπελα κανει προσπαθεια να χασει τα κιλα της γιατι θα την εχουν κανει κατι ατομακια σαν κ εσενα να αισθανεται "τερας"...

----------


## llatwall

*Δεν με προσέβαλε κανενας σας προς θεου.. Ο καθ ένας τα βλέπει απο τη δική του οπτική γωνία.. Όπως κι εγώ το δικό μου πρόβλημα που για κάποιον άλλο ισως να ειναι πταίσμα..

Δεν ξέρω αν θα φανει η φωτογραγία που θέλω να σας δείξω για να καταλάβετε που ειναι το πρόβλημα μου.. 
Και για όσους με παραπέμπουν σε γιατρό να πω πως οι εξετάσεις μου ειναι αριστες... Όπως και οι αντοχές μου στο στάδιο.. 5 φορες την εβδομάδα επι 1 ώρα ασκούμαι.. Τώρα τι φταίει κ εχω κολλήσει τόσο καιρο και δεν ξυπνάει ο μεταβολισμός μου δεν ξέρω.... 

*
Η φωτογραφία έχει διαγραφεί από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Remedy

αχ κοπελα μου, μην βγαζεις το προσωπο σου εδω μεσα. δεν ξερεις ποσοι βλαμμενοι κυκλοφορουν...

----------


## Remedy

> Εισαι μεγαλη ψευτρα τοτε.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ο ψευτης εισαι εσυ. σου ειπα αν λες αληθεια να κανεις κουοτ ποτε τα ειπα αυτα εγω..
ετσι ελεγες και για τις φαλαινες και τα γουρουνια που ταχα δεν ειπες και τελικα τα ειπες ...

----------


## llatwall

Αχ δεν ήξερα. πως μπορώ να τη βγάλω?

----------


## Remedy

> Αχ δεν ήξερα. πως μπορώ να τη βγάλω?


κανε κλικ στο επεξεργασια μηνυματος , μπες στο μηνυμα σου και σβησε την εικονα. αν θες να την βαλεις ακεφαλη, κανε πρωτα μια επεξεργασια στο φωτοσοπ και ξαναβαλτην μετα

----------


## llatwall

Οκ το εφτιαξα! Ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## Remedy

για ποιες εξετασεις μιλας? εκανες καποιο ενδοκρινολογικο ελεγχο, πχ θυρεοειδη?

----------


## llatwall

Ναι θυρεοειδή εχω κανει γιατι εχει και η μητέρα μου, και το κοιτάζω καθε χρόνο. Ειναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικές οι τιμές. Tsh Ft3 Ft4 AntiTg και AntiTPO. Αυτές κανω συνήθως. 

Γενικά τρώω πολυ λίγο. Που και που θα κάνω κάποια γουρουνια πχ να φάω κάτι πολυ λυπαρό πχ παστίτσιο ή σουβλάκι αλλά αυτό μπορει να ναι και μια φορά το μηνα... Αναψυκτικά καφέδες ψωμια σάλτσερα καπνισμά ποτε δεν επαιρνα/ετρωγα/επινα.. Παλιά εκανα το λάθος και ετρωγα μια φορά την ημέρα οταν το διόρθωσα και εκανα συχνά μικρά γευματα ειδα τη διαφορά... Αλλά απο τοτε εως σήμερα (μεσολάβησαν 3-4 χρονια και πολυ γυμναστική) δεν εχω δει τρελά αποτελέσματα παρά μονο οταν πήγα στον διαιτολόγο και εχασα με το πρόγραμμα του 7 κιλά.. Οπου και ο ίδιος είχε σκίσει τα πτυχία του που δεν έχανα ευκολα.

Γιαυτο εχω τρελαθεί... Γιατι δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω ουτος ωστε να ειμαι εγώ καλα....

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι θυρεοειδή εχω κανει γιατι εχει και η μητέρα μου, και το κοιτάζω καθε χρόνο. Ειναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικές οι τιμές. Tsh Ft3 Ft4 AntiTg και AntiTPO. Αυτές κανω συνήθως. 
> 
> Γενικά τρώω πολυ λίγο. Που και που θα κάνω κάποια γουρουνια πχ να φάω κάτι πολυ λυπαρό πχ παστίτσιο ή σουβλάκι αλλά αυτό μπορει να ναι και μια φορά το μηνα... Αναψυκτικά καφέδες ψωμια σάλτσερα καπνισμά ποτε δεν επαιρνα/ετρωγα/επινα.. Παλιά εκανα το λάθος και ετρωγα μια φορά την ημέρα οταν το διόρθωσα και εκανα συχνά μικρά γευματα ειδα τη διαφορά... Αλλά απο τοτε εως σήμερα (μεσολάβησαν 3-4 χρονια και πολυ γυμναστική) δεν εχω δει τρελά αποτελέσματα παρά μονο οταν πήγα στον διαιτολόγο και εχασα με το πρόγραμμα του 7 κιλά.. Οπου και ο ίδιος είχε σκίσει τα πτυχία του που δεν έχανα ευκολα.
> 
> Γιαυτο εχω τρελαθεί... Γιατι δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω ουτος ωστε να ειμαι εγώ καλα....


απ οτι ξερω απο μια κολλητη φιλη, ο θυρεοειδης ειναι μεγαλο θεμα και υπαρχουν πραγματα που ελεγχεις σε πολυ εξειδικευμενες εξετασεις που οντως επηρρεαζουν και μεταβολισμο και αλλα πολλα και δεν φαινονται σε απλες εξετασεις. δεν ξερω ομως αν περιλαμβανονται σε αυτες που εχεις ηδη κανει.
επειδη εχεις ιστορικο απο την μητερα σου, αξιζει να επιμειενις κι αλλο με τον θυρεοειδη.
τις εξετασεις τις εκανες σε εξειδικευμενο γιατρο η μονη σου/ με καποιον παθολογο κλπ?
οντως τρως λιγο κι οντως το διαστημα ηταν μεγαλο.
υπαρχει ενα φορουμ που ασχολειται μονο με θεματα διατροφικα κι εκει εχουν μεγαλη εμπειρια και σε θεματα μεταβολισμου και σ εθεματα διατροφης και φερονται ανθρωπινα. δεν θα ερθει κανενας να σου μιλαει για φαλαινες... δεν πας κι εκει μια βολτα?
ειναι ξαδερφακι αυτου του σαιτ www.eatingdisorders.gr.

----------


## llatwall

Τις εξετάσεις μου τις έγραψε παθολόγος μεν αλλά πηγα στο καλύτερο (της πολης) εργαστήριο. Δηλαδή τα αποτελέσματα ειναι σωστα. Τώρα δεν το χω ψάξει παραπέρα για να ξέρω κατι παραπάνω. 

Όσο για το άλλο φόρουμ θα το ψάξω... Ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ και πάλι!

----------


## Remedy

> Τις εξετάσεις μου τις έγραψε παθολόγος μεν αλλά πηγα στο καλύτερο (της πολης) εργαστήριο. Δηλαδή τα αποτελέσματα ειναι σωστα. Τώρα δεν το χω ψάξει παραπέρα για να ξέρω κατι παραπάνω. 
> 
> Όσο για το άλλο φόρουμ θα το ψάξω... Ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ και πάλι!


οσο καλος και να ειναι, δεν αμφιβαλω για τις τιμες της εξετασης,α λλα για θυρεοειδη, πρεπει να δεις τουλαχιστον ενδοκρινολογο και μερικοι απο αυτους ειναι εξειδικευμενοι σε διαφορες παθησεις ΕΙΔΙΚΑ του θυρεοειδη. ψαξτο περισσοτερο.
καλη τυχη :)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ρε συ θεματοθετρια ειλικρινα θα σε μαλωσω!!Εισαι μια χαρα κοπελα ρε!!Τι εχει το σωμα σου και δεν μπορεις να το ντυσεις??Κουκλα εισαι ρε!

Λοιπον παντα καποια στιγμη στην διαιτα κολλαει ο μεταβολισμος , εκει κατι κανει ο μαγκας ο διαιτολογος για να σε ξεμπλοκαρει!

(Φωτο μην ξαναβαλεις εδω βρε)

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=mnimonio;507236]

Λοιπον παντα καποια στιγμη στην διαιτα κολλαει ο μεταβολισμος , εκει κατι κανει ο μαγκας ο διαιτολογος για να σε ξεμπλοκαρει!



Llatwall , ο μεταβολισμος μπορει να κολλησει προσωρινα , και ξαφνικα μπορει ναρχισεις να χανεις κιλα μαζεμενα . Ξερω αρκετα πανω σε διαιτες , λογω της 25ετους θητειας μου πανω σε διατροφη και γυμναστικη , και οι διαιτολογοι δεν κανουν κατι ' εξωτικο ' . Εκτος αν κανεις εσυ κατι λαθος στην διατροφη σου , που μπορει ουτε καν να σου περναει απ το μυαλο . Τωρα θα μου πεις σε βοηθησα ? οχι βεβαια , αν θελεις εξτρα βοηθεια , στειλε μου πμ .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ανοιξτε ενα θεμα ρε με υγιεινη διατροφη 24ωρου!Βεβαια ο καθε ανθρωπος εχει διαφορετικο οργανισμο και διαφορετικη ποσοτητα κιλων , αλλα μια ιδεα θα την παρουμε!!

----------


## Macgyver

Η αληθεια μνιμονιο ειναι οτι το θεμα τραβηξε πολυ , γι αυτο ειπα της κοπελας να μου στειλει πμ , αν θελει . Παντως ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα ( για μενα ) η διατροφη . Λες να εχει γενικοτερο ενδιαφερον ? με βαζεις σε πειρασμο να αρχισω νανοιγω τα περιφημα θρεντ μου , τι θα κανατε αν ..............fill in the blanks . 
Nομιζατε οτι γλυτωσατε απο μενα ?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Καποιοι που ασχολουνται με διατροφη ναι γιατι οχι να μην ανοιξουν τετοιο θεμα?Να γραψει ο καθενας σωστους συνδυασμους τροφων..Δεν φτανει μονο να τρως πχ οσπρια ή λαχανικα ξερω'γω..Υπαρχουν συνδυασμοι τροφων που κανουν καυσεις!Υπαρχουν επισης και κακιστοι συνδυασμοι τροφων που οι περισσοτεροι τους κανουμε!
Πραγματικα θα μου ηταν ενδιαφερον ενα τετοιο νημα..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τις προαλλες ηρθε μια κοπελα που πουλουσε ιατρικου ενδιαφεροντος εγκυκλοπαιδειες αλλα οι συγκεκριμενες ειχαν να κανουν πιο πολυ με την διατροφη..Και εκει που συζητουσαμε μου λεει το κορυφαιο!!Που εγω τον χειμωνα το κανω συνεχεια!Οχι μπροκολο με ψαρι μπλοκαρει τον θυρεοειδη!!

----------


## Macgyver

Και ομως δεν υπαρχουν τετοιοι συνδυασμοι . Ειναι πολυ μεγαλο το κεφαλαιο διατροφη , και μονο με την πειρα και την μελετη το μαθαινεις , αρκει να το αγαπας , και εγω λατρευω γυμν.+ διατροφη .
Και εγω πιστευω οτι θα ηταν ενδιαφερον ενα τετοιο νημα .

----------


## Remedy

καντε το ρε παιδια, υπαρχει ενοτητα ετσι κι αλλιως.

----------


## Macgyver

> Τις προαλλες ηρθε μια κοπελα που πουλουσε ιατρικου ενδιαφεροντος εγκυκλοπαιδειες αλλα οι συγκεκριμενες ειχαν να κανουν πιο πολυ με την διατροφη..Και εκει που συζητουσαμε μου λεει το κορυφαιο!!Που εγω τον χειμωνα το κανω συνεχεια!Οχι μπροκολο με ψαρι μπλοκαρει τον θυρεοειδη!!



Πολλα ισχυουν αν εχεις προβλημα με τον θυρεοειδη , αλλιως πολλα ακουγονται , δεν θα τρελαθουμε κιολας . Συνεχιζε να τρως μπροκολλο με ψαρι , μνιμονιο . Αν ακουγαμε την καθε μ@λ@κια , θα γινιμασταν υποχονδριακοι απλως . 
Ειχα παει σε καλο διαιτολογο προ 15 ετων , ειχα παρει κιλα απο ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο , δεν ηξερα τοσα πολλα απο διατροφη , δεν ακουσα τιποτα παρομοιο .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Αυτο που λεω παντως με τους συνδυασμους που κανουν καυσεις ισχυει..Οπως ισχυει πχ στο τραπεζι που θα φας να εχεις τον υδατανθρακα αλλα και την πρωτεινη..Τελος παντων δεν το συνεχιζω γιατι δεν εχω την γνωση.

----------


## Macgyver

Nαι , μην το κουραζουμε .

----------


## Λαθρόβιος

Λοιπόν, θεματοθέτρια.
Με πάσα ειλικρίνεια έχω να πω τα εξής.
1) ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑ από τα πρότυπα της εποχής μας, που θέλουν τις γυναίκες να μοιάζουν σαν να έχουν ανορεξία.
Μην δίνεις σημασία σε όσους προσπαθούν να σε μειώσουν. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούν σαν αφορμή για να σε προσβάλουν τον σωματότυπό σου, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Οι κακοήθεις, αν πραγματικά θέλουν να βρουν κάποιο λάθος σε εσένα, ώστε να το χρησιμοποιήσουν για να βγάλουν επάνω σου την κακοήθειά τους, ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΟΥΝ, ακόμα κι αν δεν υπάρχει.
2) Οι εξυπνάκηδες που ψάχνουν απεγνωσμένα να βρουν στους άλλους ελαττώματα για να μπορέσουν να τους προσβάλουν - μειώσουν - κατηγορήσουν κ.τ.λ., ας κοιταχτούν στον καθρέπτη κι ας προσπαθήσουν να διορθώσουν τα δικά τους μούτρα και την μίζερη ζωούλα τους.
3) Εφ' όσον είσαι καλά στην υγεία σου, κάνεις εξετάσεις και δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα, γυμνάζεσαι και προσέχεις την υγεία σου, τότε δεν υπάρχει απολύτως καμία ανάγκη να χάσεις βάρος ή να κάνεις κάτι περισσότερο από όσα ήδη κάνεις. Όλα αυτά τα οποία έπρεπε να κάνεις, τα έχεις κάνει ήδη. Με τόση προσπάθεια που έκανες, αν ο οργανισμός σου χρειαζόταν να χάσει βάρος, θα το έχανε.
4) Πιστεύω ότι έχεις πολύ ωραίο σωματάκι και δεν υπάρχει καμία ανάγκη απώλειας βάρους.
Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, γυναίκα είσαι, δεν είσαι Μπάρμπι. Όλες οι Μπάρμπι είναι ίδιες μεταξύ τους, όμως καμία γυναίκα δεν είναι και δεν πρέπει να προσπαθεί να γίνει ίδια με τις άλλες. Τα ανθρώπινα όντα δεν είναι κούκλες, αλλά ζωντανά πλάσματα που χαρακτηρίζονται από την ύπαρξη λογικής και προσωπικότητας. Πρέπει, λοιπόν, να δείξεις ότι έχεις προσωπικότητα. Δεν πρέπει να επιτρέψεις στην κοινωνία να σου επιβάλει κανενός είδους πρότυπο. Δεν πρέπει να προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου για να ανταποκριθείς στα γούστα των άλλων. Άρα, δεν έχεις καμία υποχρέωση να μοιάσεις στα ανορεξικά πρότυπα που προσπαθεί το σύστημα να σου περάσει. Έχεις προσωπικότητα η οποία πρέπει να παραμένει σταθερή και όχι να μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με τα γούστα των υπολοίπων.
5) ΔΕΝ είσαι υπέρβαρη, ούτε χοντρή, ούτε τίποτε άλλο παρόμοιο. Σου το λέω με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα.
6) Η γυναίκα που έχει πιασίματα, είναι δύο φορές γυναίκα.
7) Αν θέλεις να σου πω την προσωπική μου άποψη, είχα πάντοτε και έχω μια ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στις "γεμάτες" γυναίκες και φυσικά υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί άνδρες που έχουν ίδιες προτιμήσεις με εμένα σε αυτό το θέμα. Περισσότεροι από όσους νομίζεις.
Για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα, κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο γκουγκλ και γράψε "plus size models". Υπάρχουν γυναίκες σαν εσένα, που γίνονται μοντέλα.
8) Και, τέλος, έχω να πω κάτι σε κάποιον εξυπνάκια που συμπεριφέρεται με θράσος και αγένεια και προσβάλλει και την θεματοθέτρια και όλες τις άλλες γυναίκες που συμμετέχουν στην συζήτηση. Ο νοών νοείτω.
Ξεφόρτωσε λίγο από το αντριλίκι που κουβαλάς, γιατί περπατάς και βουλιάζει ο δρόμος από την πολλή αντρίλα.
Την επόμενη φορά που θα πας εσύ, ο τέλειος άνδρας, ο γοητευτικός, ο έμπειρος, που τα ξέρει όλα, και θα βρεθείς με τα δεκάδες θηλυκά που σε περιμένουν καθημερινώς έξω από το σπίτι σου (οι οποίες σημειωτέον είναι όλες νικήτριες των καλλιστείων) πες τους να σου κάνουν ένα καλό μασάζ, μπας και ισιώσεις, διότι έχεις στραβώσει από την πολλή μαγκιά.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Λοιπόν, θεματοθέτρια.
> Με πάσα ειλικρίνεια έχω να πω τα εξής.
> 1) ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑ από τα πρότυπα της εποχής μας, που θέλουν τις γυναίκες να μοιάζουν σαν να έχουν ανορεξία.
> Μην δίνεις σημασία σε όσους προσπαθούν να σε μειώσουν. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούν σαν αφορμή για να σε προσβάλουν τον σωματότυπό σου, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Οι κακοήθεις, αν πραγματικά θέλουν να βρουν κάποιο λάθος σε εσένα, ώστε να το χρησιμοποιήσουν για να βγάλουν επάνω σου την κακοήθειά τους, ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΟΥΝ, ακόμα κι αν δεν υπάρχει.
> 2) Οι εξυπνάκηδες που ψάχνουν απεγνωσμένα να βρουν στους άλλους ελαττώματα για να μπορέσουν να τους προσβάλουν - μειώσουν - κατηγορήσουν κ.τ.λ., ας κοιταχτούν στον καθρέπτη κι ας προσπαθήσουν να διορθώσουν τα δικά τους μούτρα και την μίζερη ζωούλα τους.
> 3) Εφ' όσον είσαι καλά στην υγεία σου, κάνεις εξετάσεις και δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα, γυμνάζεσαι και προσέχεις την υγεία σου, τότε δεν υπάρχει απολύτως καμία ανάγκη να χάσεις βάρος ή να κάνεις κάτι περισσότερο από όσα ήδη κάνεις. Όλα αυτά τα οποία έπρεπε να κάνεις, τα έχεις κάνει ήδη. Με τόση προσπάθεια που έκανες, αν ο οργανισμός σου χρειαζόταν να χάσει βάρος, θα το έχανε.
> 4) Πιστεύω ότι έχεις πολύ ωραίο σωματάκι και δεν υπάρχει καμία ανάγκη απώλειας βάρους.
> Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, γυναίκα είσαι, δεν είσαι Μπάρμπι. Όλες οι Μπάρμπι είναι ίδιες μεταξύ τους, όμως καμία γυναίκα δεν είναι και δεν πρέπει να προσπαθεί να γίνει ίδια με τις άλλες. Τα ανθρώπινα όντα δεν είναι κούκλες, αλλά ζωντανά πλάσματα που χαρακτηρίζονται από την ύπαρξη λογικής και προσωπικότητας. Πρέπει, λοιπόν, να δείξεις ότι έχεις προσωπικότητα. Δεν πρέπει να επιτρέψεις στην κοινωνία να σου επιβάλει κανενός είδους πρότυπο. Δεν πρέπει να προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου για να ανταποκριθείς στα γούστα των άλλων. Άρα, δεν έχεις καμία υποχρέωση να μοιάσεις στα ανορεξικά πρότυπα που προσπαθεί το σύστημα να σου περάσει. Έχεις προσωπικότητα η οποία πρέπει να παραμένει σταθερή και όχι να μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με τα γούστα των υπολοίπων.
> 5) ΔΕΝ είσαι υπέρβαρη, ούτε χοντρή, ούτε τίποτε άλλο παρόμοιο. Σου το λέω με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα.
> ...


Εγραψε το αγορι μου!!Εγραψε...!!

----------


## kramel36-has-been-deleted

> Λοιπόν, θεματοθέτρια.
> Με πάσα ειλικρίνεια έχω να πω τα εξής.
> 1) ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑ από τα πρότυπα της εποχής μας, που θέλουν τις γυναίκες να μοιάζουν σαν να έχουν ανορεξία.
> Μην δίνεις σημασία σε όσους προσπαθούν να σε μειώσουν. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούν σαν αφορμή για να σε προσβάλουν τον σωματότυπό σου, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Οι κακοήθεις, αν πραγματικά θέλουν να βρουν κάποιο λάθος σε εσένα, ώστε να το χρησιμοποιήσουν για να βγάλουν επάνω σου την κακοήθειά τους, ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΟΥΝ, ακόμα κι αν δεν υπάρχει.
> 2) Οι εξυπνάκηδες που ψάχνουν απεγνωσμένα να βρουν στους άλλους ελαττώματα για να μπορέσουν να τους προσβάλουν - μειώσουν - κατηγορήσουν κ.τ.λ., ας κοιταχτούν στον καθρέπτη κι ας προσπαθήσουν να διορθώσουν τα δικά τους μούτρα και την μίζερη ζωούλα τους.
> 3) Εφ' όσον είσαι καλά στην υγεία σου, κάνεις εξετάσεις και δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα, γυμνάζεσαι και προσέχεις την υγεία σου, τότε δεν υπάρχει απολύτως καμία ανάγκη να χάσεις βάρος ή να κάνεις κάτι περισσότερο από όσα ήδη κάνεις. Όλα αυτά τα οποία έπρεπε να κάνεις, τα έχεις κάνει ήδη. Με τόση προσπάθεια που έκανες, αν ο οργανισμός σου χρειαζόταν να χάσει βάρος, θα το έχανε.
> 4) Πιστεύω ότι έχεις πολύ ωραίο σωματάκι και δεν υπάρχει καμία ανάγκη απώλειας βάρους.
> Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, γυναίκα είσαι, δεν είσαι Μπάρμπι. Όλες οι Μπάρμπι είναι ίδιες μεταξύ τους, όμως καμία γυναίκα δεν είναι και δεν πρέπει να προσπαθεί να γίνει ίδια με τις άλλες. Τα ανθρώπινα όντα δεν είναι κούκλες, αλλά ζωντανά πλάσματα που χαρακτηρίζονται από την ύπαρξη λογικής και προσωπικότητας. Πρέπει, λοιπόν, να δείξεις ότι έχεις προσωπικότητα. Δεν πρέπει να επιτρέψεις στην κοινωνία να σου επιβάλει κανενός είδους πρότυπο. Δεν πρέπει να προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου για να ανταποκριθείς στα γούστα των άλλων. Άρα, δεν έχεις καμία υποχρέωση να μοιάσεις στα ανορεξικά πρότυπα που προσπαθεί το σύστημα να σου περάσει. Έχεις προσωπικότητα η οποία πρέπει να παραμένει σταθερή και όχι να μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με τα γούστα των υπολοίπων.
> 5) ΔΕΝ είσαι υπέρβαρη, ούτε χοντρή, ούτε τίποτε άλλο παρόμοιο. Σου το λέω με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα.
> ...


Εσενα αν δεν ειχα εναν γαμο στην καμπουρα μου σε παντρευομουν χαχαχα...μπραβο σου φιλε μου που βλεπεις την γυναικα τοσο ομορφα...περα απο κιλα υψος εμφανιση νουμερο στηθους κτλ...εισαι Αντρας με κεφαλαιο..

----------


## marian_m

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Λαθρόβιο. 
Από κει και πέρα, ο καθένας κρίνει σύμφωνα με τα γούστα του.
Πάντως, προσωπικά δεν έχω γνωρίσει πραγματικό αρσενικό που να γούσταρε πολύ αδύνατη γυναίκα.
Και η αλήθεια είναι, ότι συχνά οι γυναίκες πασχίζουν να γίνουν πιο αδύνατες από αυτό που προτιμάνε οι περισσότεροι άντρες.
Αυτό πάντως που θα έλεγα στη θεματοθέτρια είναι, ότι είναι υπερβολικό να νιώθει απελπισμένη και τρελαμένη. 
Πιθανόν επειδή αρκετό καιρό στερείται, ο μεταβολισμός της να υπολειτουργεί πλέον.
Είναι γνωστό, ότι αν για μεγάλο διάστημα ακολουθείς υποθερμιδική δίαιτα, ο οργανισμός ρίχνει το μεταβολισμό και προσπαθεί να προσαρμοστεί στις λίγες θερμίδες.
Οπότε, με το που τρως φυσιολογικά για το βάρος σου -ούτε καν παραπάνω- μπορεί και να βάζεις κιλά.
Και όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, αυτά είναι τα ζητήματα που πρέπει να λύσει ένας διατροφολόγος.
Το να μας μάθει να τρώμε υγιεινά και να διατηρήσουμε το σωστό βάρος.
Γιατί το να χάσει κάποιος κιλά, ειδικά αν πεινάσει, μπορεί να το πετύχει. 
Το να κρατηθεί στο σωστό βάρος, χωρίς να στερείται, αυτό ελάχιστοι από εκείνους που έχασαν αρκετά κιλά το καταφέρνουν τελικά.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> 8) Και, τέλος, έχω να πω κάτι σε κάποιον εξυπνάκια που συμπεριφέρεται με θράσος και αγένεια και προσβάλλει και την θεματοθέτρια και όλες τις άλλες γυναίκες που συμμετέχουν στην συζήτηση. Ο νοών νοείτω.
> Ξεφόρτωσε λίγο από το αντριλίκι που κουβαλάς, γιατί περπατάς και βουλιάζει ο δρόμος από την πολλή αντρίλα.
> Την επόμενη φορά που θα πας εσύ, ο τέλειος άνδρας, ο γοητευτικός, ο έμπειρος, που τα ξέρει όλα, και θα βρεθείς με τα δεκάδες θηλυκά που σε περιμένουν καθημερινώς έξω από το σπίτι σου (οι οποίες σημειωτέον είναι όλες νικήτριες των καλλιστείων) πες τους να σου κάνουν ένα καλό μασάζ, μπας και ισιώσεις, διότι έχεις στραβώσει από την πολλή μαγκιά.


Ενα ματσο μαλακιες,λες και σου μιλησα.
Πολυ απλα εχουμε διαφορετικα γουστα στις γυναικες.Ξεπερασε το.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Αλαφροισκιωτε ο τσουπωτος γυναικειος πληθυσμος του φορουμ απαιτει μια φωτογραφια σου να παιζει βελακια στις δυσκολες στιγμες της διαιτας :p

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Αλαφροισκιωτε ο τσουπωτος γυναικειος πληθυσμος του φορουμ απαιτει μια φωτογραφια σου να παιζει βελακια στις δυσκολες στιγμες της διαιτας :p


Γαμησε τα ο.Ο

----------


## Θεοφανία

...παιδιά σόρι, αλλά βαριέμαι να διαβάσω τοσες σελίδες.
Θα πω μονο αυτο: ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ!
Καλή διατροφή και γυμναστική, κάνουν θαύματα!
Και το κυριοτερο, να νιωθουμε καλα με τον εαυτο μας :)

----------


## kramel36-has-been-deleted

> ...παιδιά σόρι, αλλά βαριέμαι να διαβάσω τοσες σελίδες.
> Θα πω μονο αυτο: ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ!
> Καλή διατροφή και γυμναστική, κάνουν θαύματα!
> Και το κυριοτερο, να νιωθουμε καλα με τον εαυτο μας :)


Θα συμπληρωσω και σεξ...ο καλυτερος συνδιασμος για γρηγορα αποτλεσματα !!! :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θα συμπληρωσω και σεξ...ο καλυτερος συνδιασμος για γρηγορα αποτλεσματα !!! :)


...τα αυτονόητα δεν τα τονίζουμε!!!
Εννοείται ;)

----------


## μυσπ

> *Δεν με προσέβαλε κανενας σας προς θεου.. Ο καθ ένας τα βλέπει απο τη δική του οπτική γωνία.. Όπως κι εγώ το δικό μου πρόβλημα που για κάποιον άλλο ισως να ειναι πταίσμα..
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν θα φανει η φωτογραγία που θέλω να σας δείξω για να καταλάβετε που ειναι το πρόβλημα μου.. 
> Και για όσους με παραπέμπουν σε γιατρό να πω πως οι εξετάσεις μου ειναι αριστες... Όπως και οι αντοχές μου στο στάδιο.. 5 φορες την εβδομάδα επι 1 ώρα ασκούμαι.. Τώρα τι φταίει κ εχω κολλήσει τόσο καιρο και δεν ξυπνάει ο μεταβολισμός μου δεν ξέρω.... 
> 
> *


Κοπελα μου αυτο που βλεπω ειναι αρκετα φυσιολογικο μην πανικοβαλλεσαι κοκαλιαρα δεν εισαι βεβαια δεν εισαι ομως ουτε παχια εισαι κανονικη κ φαινεσαι αρκετα εμφανισιμη απο αυτην την φωτογραφια στο μετρο ειναι καλυτερο βεβαια μην βαζεις φωτογραφιες εδωπερα δεν γνωριζω ποσο ασφαλες ειναι Εγω ειμαι που σου ειπα για τον θυρεοειδη εφοσον δεν εχεις ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## llatwall

5 κιλά α τα μπουτια για την ηρεμία μου παρακαλώ :p

----------


## Remedy

> 5 κιλά α τα μπουτια για την ηρεμία μου παρακαλώ :p


αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!
θα την βρεις την ηρεμια σου κοριτσακι.
το ενθαρρυντικο ειναι οτι παρα την απελπισια (που δηλωνεις) παιρνεις και δινεις αγαπη :)
καποιες καλες ισορροπιες υπαρχουν μεσα σου εφοσον εισαι σε μια χαρουμενη σχεση και δεν περιμενεις να αδυνατισεις μηπως και την βρεις. ;)


ενας τροπος να αδυνατισεις κι αλλο ΑΜΕΣΑ, ειναι να μην βγαινεις φωτος με το αγορι σου που ειναι πολυ αδυνατο :p

----------


## λιλιουμ

> αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!
> θα την βρεις την ηρεμια σου κοριτσακι.
> το ενθαρρυντικο ειναι οτι παρα την απελπισια (που δηλωνεις) παιρνεις και δινεις αγαπη :)
> καποιες καλες ισορροπιες υπαρχουν μεσα σου εφοσον εισαι σε μια χαρουμενη σχεση και δεν περιμενεις να αδυνατισεις μηπως και την βρεις. ;)
> 
> 
> ενας τροπος να αδυνατισεις κι αλλο ΑΜΕΣΑ, ειναι να μην βγαινεις φωτος με το αγορι σου που ειναι πολυ αδυνατο :p


και εχει πολυ γουστο στο ντυσιμο πρεπει να σχολιασω!

----------


## Macgyver

> Ενα ματσο μαλακιες,λες και σου μιλησα.
> Πολυ απλα εχουμε διαφορετικα γουστα στις γυναικες.Ξεπερασε το.




Συμφωνω με Αλαφρο.... , εχουμε διαφορετικα γουστα στις γυναικες , δεν υπαρχει λογος να αλληλοπροσβαλλομαστε . Και εμενα μου αρεσουν οι αδυνατες , ε και ?

----------


## Λαθρόβιος

> 5 κιλά α τα μπουτια για την ηρεμία μου παρακαλώ :p


Επιμένω στην συγκεκριμένη τοποθέτησή μου επί του θέματος αυτού.
Μια χαρά είναι τα μπούτια. Ειλικρινά τα βρίσκω πολύ ωραία.
*Άφησέ τα στην ησυχία τους!*

Να σε χαίρεται το παλικάρι σου, να τον χαίρεσαι και εσύ, και εφ' όσον αρέσεις σε αυτόν, μην ασχολείσαι με τα κακοήθη σχόλια διαφόρων ασχέτων που ξεχειλίζουν από μίσος και υπεροψία και ξερνάνε χολή σε κάθε ευκαιρία.

----------


## Remedy

> Συμφωνω με Αλαφρο.... , εχουμε διαφορετικα γουστα στις γυναικες , δεν υπαρχει λογος να αλληλοπροσβαλλομαστε . Και εμενα μου αρεσουν οι αδυνατες , ε και ?


κι εμενα μου αρεσουν οι αδυνατοι μαγκ και ο δικος μου ειναι ιδανικων αναλογιων και σε υψος και σε φαρδος, αλλα αν ερχοσουν να μας ρωτησεις πως να χασεις τα περιττα κιλα σου, δεν θα σου ελεγα οτι εμενα δεν μου ρεσουν οι υπερβαροι και οι κοντοι και νομιζω οτι αν δεν χασεις αλλα 17 κιλα και δεν ψηλωσεις, δεν προκειται να βρεις γυναικα, ουτε να ζησεις σαν ανθρωπος... (δεν το πιστευω , ειλικρινα. για καθε ανθρωπο σε φυσιολογικα πλαισια υπαρχει καποιος που τον αρεσει)

αλλο το προσωπικο σου γουστο κι αλλο να προσβαλεις καποιον που ηδη προβληματιζεται
γιατι τετοια ελεγε ο καλος μας ο αλαφροτετοιος κι ας ειχε ανδρα η κοπελα...

----------


## Remedy

και τωρα μιας και ειπατε ολοι οι αρρενες με καθε ειλικρινεια την αποψη σας για τα προσωπικα σας γουστα και για την κοπελα, βγαλτε κι εσεις φωτος οπως εκανε η κοπελα, να δουμε αν κι εκεινη θα σας διαλεγε, εφοσον κανουμε καλλιστεια.


spoiler alert: φημολογειται οτι ο λαθρο ειναι παιδαρος :p

----------


## Macgyver

Το βρισκω εντελως αυθαιρετο και πραξικοματικο να προσπαθειτε ( οποιοι ) να πεισετε την κοπελα οτι τα μπουτια ( η ξερω γω τι ) της ειναι ΟΚ . Αφου της εχει κολλησει η συγκεκριμενη ιδεα , το ζητουμενο ειναι πως θα χασει τα ' παραπανω ' κιλα . Αφου αυτο θελει ? σημασια εχει τι θελει η ιδια , οχι ' εμεις ' . Αυτο λεγεται παραβιαση της ελευθερης βουλησης .

----------


## Remedy

> Το βρισκω εντελως αυθαιρετο και πραξικοματικο να προσπαθειτε ( οποιοι ) να πεισετε την κοπελα οτι τα μπουτια ( η ξερω γω τι ) της ειναι ΟΚ . Αφου της εχει κολλησει η συγκεκριμενη ιδεα , το ζητουμενο ειναι πως θα χασει τα ' παραπανω ' κιλα . Αφου αυτο θελει ? σημασια εχει τι θελει η ιδια , οχι ' εμεις ' . Αυτο λεγεται παραβιαση της ελευθερης βουλησης .


μα δεν της λες πως να αδυνατισει με το να της λες οτι την θεωρεις χοντρη η χοντρη για σενα, απλα την στεναχωρεις και την προσβαλεις.
αν εχεις συμβουλες για απωλεια και ειδικα για δυσκολο μεταβολισμο, φυσικα και να τις πεις! αλλα οι γελοιοτητες με τα γουρουνια που ελεγε ο μιςς κοσμος, ειναι για πολυ ξυλο...

----------


## Macgyver

> κι εμενα μου αρεσουν οι αδυνατοι μαγκ και ο δικος μου ειναι ιδανικων αναλογιων και σε υψος και σε φαρδος, αλλα αν ερχοσουν να μας ρωτησεις πως να χασεις τα περιττα κιλα σου, δεν θα σου ελεγα οτι εμενα δεν μου ρεσουν οι υπερβαροι και οι κοντοι και νομιζω οτι αν δεν χασεις αλλα 17 κιλα και δεν ψηλωσεις, δεν προκειται να βρεις γυναικα, ουτε να ζησεις σαν ανθρωπος... (δεν το πιστευω , ειλικρινα. για καθε ανθρωπο σε φυσιολογικα πλαισια υπαρχει καποιος που τον αρεσει)
> 
> αλλο το προσωπικο σου γουστο κι αλλο να προσβαλεις καποιον που ηδη προβληματιζεται
> γιατι αυτο εκανε ο καλος μας ο αλαφροτετοιος κι ας ειχε ανδρα η κοπελα...


Ρεμ , εχεις τι εντυπωση οτι μενδιαφερουν οι αποψεις σου ? ουτε προκειται να εμπλακω σε διενεξη μαζι σου !!! βρες αλλον για λογομαχια !

----------


## Macgyver

> μα δεν της λες πως να αδυνατισει με το να της λες οτι την θεωρεις χοντρη η χοντρη για σενα, απλα την στεναχωρεις και την προσβαλεις.
> αν εχεις συμβουλες για απωλεια και ειδικα για δυσκολο μεταβολισμο, φυσικα και να τις πεις! αλλα οι γελοιοτητες με τα γουρουνια που ελεγε ο μιςς κοσμος, ειναι για πολυ ξυλο...



Της ειπα της κοπελας απο χθες , αν θελει συμβουλες , να μου στειλει πμ. ,, το γνωριζω το αντικειμενο .

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> κι εμενα μου αρεσουν οι αδυνατοι μαγκ και ο δικος μου ειναι ιδανικων αναλογιων και σε υψος και σε φαρδος, αλλα αν ερχοσουν να μας ρωτησεις πως να χασεις τα περιττα κιλα σου, δεν θα σου ελεγα οτι εμενα δεν μου ρεσουν οι υπερβαροι και οι κοντοι και νομιζω οτι αν δεν χασεις αλλα 17 κιλα και δεν ψηλωσεις, δεν προκειται να βρεις γυναικα, ουτε να ζησεις σαν ανθρωπος... (δεν το πιστευω , ειλικρινα. για καθε ανθρωπο σε φυσιολογικα πλαισια υπαρχει καποιος που τον αρεσει)
> 
> αλλο το προσωπικο σου γουστο κι αλλο να προσβαλεις καποιον που ηδη προβληματιζεται
> γιατι τετοια ελεγε ο καλος μας ο αλαφροτετοιος κι ας ειχε ανδρα η κοπελα...


Δεν ειπα οτι δε θα ζησει σαν ανθρωπος,λες ψεμματα.




> μα δεν της λες πως να αδυνατισει με το να της λες οτι την θεωρεις χοντρη η χοντρη για σενα, απλα την στεναχωρεις και την προσβαλεις.
> αν εχεις συμβουλες για απωλεια και ειδικα για δυσκολο μεταβολισμο, φυσικα και να τις πεις! αλλα οι γελοιοτητες με τα γουρουνια που ελεγε ο μιςς κοσμος, ειναι για πολυ ξυλο...


Ουτε γουρουνα την ειπα μις Κατινα,παλι λες ψεμματα.

----------


## Remedy

> Ρεμ , εχεις τι εντυπωση οτι μενδιαφερουν οι αποψεις σου ? ουτε προκειται να εμπλακω σε διενεξη μαζι σου !!! βρες αλλον για λογομαχια !


ααακριβως αυτο λεω κι εγω. κανεναν δεν ενδιαφερουν οι προσωπικες σας αποψεις για το πως θελετε την γυναικα σας, οπως κι εσενα δεν σενδιαφερει πως θελω τον ανδρα μου
αν μπορειτε να βοηθησετε, να μιλατε σαν ανθρωποι.

----------


## Remedy

> *Ανθρωπινο ειναι να στεναχωριεσαι,γιατι στην περιπτωση σου δεν ειναι απλως θεμα αυταρεσκειας,αλλα κυριως κοινωνικοποιησης.*
> ........
> 
> Σκεψου τουλαχιστον οτι εισαι μολις 7 κιλα απο τη γυναικα που θες να εισαι,αρα και απο την ευτυχια σου!!





> Btw,*μεχρι περσυ ηταν οχι 67,αλλα 74 κιλα.Φανταζεστε αυτο τι μπορει να σημαινει για την αυτοεκτιμηση,την σχολικη ζωη και την σχεση της με το αλλο φυλο της νηματοθετριας?*
> 
> Μην τα παραπεμπουμε ολα σε ψυχικες νοσους και γιατρους,*ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο να απελπιζεσαι αν δεν παιρνεις αγαπη.*





> ....
> 
> Θα ηταν διαφορετικο αν μεχρι προσφατα ηταν κομψη και μετα πηρε κιλα,ή παχυνε λογω γεννας κλπ.Θα μπορουσε να το αντιμετωπισει πιο ψυχραιμα.*Εγω σου λεω πως εστω 3 κιλα να χασει,και βρει γκομενο,μετα μια χαρα θα 'ναι και δε θα πιει στη ζωη της ουτε βαλεριανα.Μην τους βγαζουμε ολους ''τρελους'',σε πολλους λειπει απλως λιγη αγαπη*.





> Για την ακριβεια απεχει 5 κιλα,οχι 4,γιατι ειναι 67 κιλα τωρα,και *με τα 5 κιλα,θα ειναι απλως στο μαξιμουμ κανονικο.Αν σκεφτεις οτι ειναι πολυ νεα,και οτι στο μελλον θα εχει γεννες,εμμηνοπαυση,γεροντο παχα κλπ,καλο ειναι (το ιδιο και οι αντρες),να εχει μερικα κιλα περιθωριο,ωστε να μην γινει γουρουνι σε 10 χρονια.
> *
> ............*Αν καποιοι την απορριπτουν (ερωτικα) λογω κιλων,τι θα καθεται να τους λεει* ''αχ ατιμε ντουνια γιατι κοιτας τα κιλα μου και οχι η καρδια μου?''.Τι να γινει,σε ωκεανο ειναι,πρεπει να κολυμπησει,οπως και ολοι μας.
> 
> Α*ς αδυνατισει πρωτα και μετα αν συνεχιζει να γκρινιαζει,πρωτος θα την κραζω εγω.Δε γινεται ομως ΤΩΡΑ που εχει αντικειμενικο θεμα,να κανω προβλεψεις για το τι θα κανε εαν δεν το ειχε.*





> *Δεν ειπα οτι δε θα ζησει σαν ανθρωπος,λες ψεμματα.
> *
> 
> 
> *Ουτε γουρουνα την ειπα μις Κατινα,παλι λες ψεμματα*.


κατινες ειναι αυτες που κανουν σαν εσενα επειδη δεν γυριζει κανεις να τις κοιταξει ακομα κι αν τον κυνηγανε με το τουφεκι 3,5 χρονια, μισ. κοσμος.

κι *επειδη τα ψεματα που λες ειναι πολλα, σου παραθετω ολα τα σημεια* που και γουρουνα ειπες οτι θα γινει, και οτι εχει αντικειμενικο προβλημα που την εμποδιζει στην κοινωνικη της ζωη και οτι θα βρει ανδρα αν χασει τα κιλα που θελει, ενω η κοπελα εχει ηδη μια χαρα κοινωνικοποιηση και ανδρα...


αιντε, κουρασες με την αμνησια και τα ψεματα ...


την φωτο σου με μαγιω ξεχασες να μας βαλεις..

----------


## marian_m

> Της ειπα της κοπελας απο χθες , αν θελει συμβουλες , να μου στειλει πμ. ,, το γνωριζω το αντικειμενο .


Γιατί, εμείς δεν κάνει ν' ακούσουμε;

----------


## Macgyver

Ειμαι παντα καλοπροαιρετος , δεν προσβαλλω κανεναν , ουτε λογομαχω , ουτε και δεχομαι υποδειξεις .

----------


## Macgyver

> Γιατί, εμείς δεν κάνει ν' ακούσουμε;




Μαριαμ , εσυ τα ξερεις ηδη , και δεν σε ειρωνευομαι . Δεν εχω αντιρρηση να το κανω εδω , δεν ειναι κανα μυστικο , αλλα η κοπελα μπορει να μην θελει δημοσιως , μπορει και να μην θελει καθολου .

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> κατινες ειναι αυτες που κανουν σαν εσενα επειδη δεν γυριζει κανεις να τις κοιταξει ακομα κι αν τον κυνηγανε με το τουφεκι 3,5 χρονια, μισ. κοσμος.
> 
> κι *επειδη τα ψεματα που λες ειναι πολλα, σου παραθετω ολα τα σημεια* που και γουρουνα ειπες οτι θα γινει, και οτι εχει αντικειμενικο προβλημα που την εμποδιζει στην κοινωνικη της ζωη και οτι θα βρει ανδρα αν χασει τα κιλα που θελει, ενω η κοπελα εχει ηδη μια χαρα κοινωνικοποιηση και ανδρα...
> 
> 
> αιντε, κουρασες με την αμνησια και τα ψεματα ...
> 
> 
> την φωτο σου με μαγιω ξεχασες να μας βαλεις..


Ειπα οτι μπορει γινει γουρουνα στο μελλον,οπως ο οποιοσδηποτε που εχει παραπανω κιλα,γιατι με την ηλικια ολοι παχαινουμε.Οχι οτι ειναι ηδη γουρουνα,αρχιψευτρα.

Ως προς τα υπολοιπα,το εγραψα και πριν οτι η ν/θ φανηκε πολυ πιο απελπισμενη σε σχεση με την κατασταση της,οποτε υπεθεσα οτι αντιμετωπιζε σοβαροτερα θεματα,απ'οτι αντιμετωπιζει στην πραγματικοτητα.

Το οτι εχεις αναλαβει μονη σου την ''υπερασπιση'' της εδω και τοσες σελιδες ενω ουτε η ιδια ενοχληθηκε,ουτε ειναι ανικανη να υπερασπιστει τον εαυτο της,δειχνει οτι απλως καλυπτεις δικες σου ανασφαλειες και συμπλεγματα.

Μιστερ κοσμος δεν εγραψα ποτε οτι ειμαι,αλλα αυτο βολευει τα κλαψομουνικα κλισε που εχεις χτισει στο κεφαλι σου,για να νιωθεις ομορφα με το παχος σου.Δικο σου προβλημα ομως οχι δικο μου.

----------


## Remedy

> Της ειπα της κοπελας απο χθες , αν θελει συμβουλες , να μου στειλει πμ. ,, το γνωριζω το αντικειμενο .


εσυ, αν θελεις συμβουλες για να αδυνατισεις, μπορεις να μας το πεις δημοσιως. δεν εχουμε μυστικα

----------


## marian_m

> Ειμαι παντα καλοπροαιρετος , δεν προσβαλλω κανεναν , ουτε λογομαχω , ουτε και δεχομαι υποδειξεις .


Αυτό το πάντα τι το θες; Πες, τον τελευταίο καιρό προσπαθώ να...
Γιατί το παρελθόν σου εδώ μέσα σε διαψεύδει. Και όσο και να σβήνεις και να γράφεις, δεν μπορείς να τα εξαφανίσεις όλα.

Πάντως, βλέπω αυτό το θέμα έχει γίνει αφορμή για να ανάψουν τα αίματα και πάλι στο φόρουμ!

----------


## Remedy

> Ειπα οτι μπορει γινει γουρουνα στο μελλον,οπως ο οποιοσδηποτε που εχει παραπανω κιλα,γιατι με την ηλικια ολοι παχαινουμε.Οχι οτι ειναι ηδη γουρουνα,αρχιψευτρα.
> 
> Ως προς τα υπολοιπα,το εγραψα και πριν οτι η ν/θ φανηκε πολυ πιο απελπισμενη σε σχεση με την κατασταση της,οποτε υπεθεσα οτι αντιμετωπιζε σοβαροτερα θεματα,απ'οτι αντιμετωπιζει στην πραγματικοτητα.
> 
> Το οτι εχεις αναλαβει μονη σου την ''υπερασπιση'' της εδω και τοσες σελιδες ενω ουτε η ιδια ενοχληθηκε,ουτε ειναι ανικανη να υπερασπιστει τον εαυτο σου,δειχνει οτι απλως καλυπτεις δικες σου ανασφαλειες και συμπλεγματα.
> 
> Μιστερ κοσμος δεν εγραψα ποτε οτι ειμαι,αλλα αυτο βολευει τα κλαψομουνικα κλισε που εχεις χτισει στο κεφαλι σου,για να νιωθεις ομορφα με το παχος σου.Δικο σου προβλημα ομως οχι δικο μου.


ειπα οτι μιλουσες για γουρουνια , οχι οτι την ειπες γουρουνα, παλι διαστρεφεις τα λογια μου, λες και δεν ειδαν ολοι τι ειπες και τι εξακολουθεις να λες

*ΑΛΛΟΟ ΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΣΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ Η ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ.
ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ. το οτι η κριση σου ηταν λαθεμενη ειναι δικο σου προβλημα, αλλα οσα ειπα, τα ειπες ΟΛΑ*

το γεγονος οτι εχεις φαει φασκελα απο ολους οσους απαντησαν σοβαρα στην κοπελα, δεν φαινεται να σε απασχολει.
λογικο...
απορω απο που σου προκυπτει οτι μονο εγω ασχοληθηκα με τις χοντραδες σας, οταν οποιος καταδεχτηκε να ασχοληθει μαζι σας, σας εφτυσε...

----------


## marian_m

> Μαριαμ , εσυ τα ξερεις ηδη , και δεν σε ειρωνευομαι . Δεν εχω αντιρρηση να το κανω εδω , δεν ειναι κανα μυστικο , αλλα η κοπελα μπορει να μην θελει δημοσιως , μπορει και να μην θελει καθολου .


Τι να μη θέλει δημοσίως, εδώ ολόκληρη φωτογραφία της πόσταρε! Μήπως εσύ θέλεις κάτι να κρύψεις;
Αν πάλι εγώ τα ξέρω ήδη, που δεν είμαι καθόλου ειδική επί του θέματος απλά ξέρω κάποια βασικά πράγματα, τότε φαντάζομαι δεν θα είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίες σοφίες.

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτό το πάντα τι το θες; Πες, τον τελευταίο καιρό προσπαθώ να...
> Γιατί το παρελθόν σου εδώ μέσα σε διαψεύδει. Και όσο και να σβήνεις και να γράφεις, δεν μπορείς να τα εξαφανίσεις όλα.
> 
> Πάντως, βλέπω αυτό το θέμα έχει γίνει αφορμή για να ανάψουν τα αίματα και πάλι στο φόρουμ!



Ελα βρε Μαριαμ, σιγα που αναψαν τα αιματα . Κουβεντα κανουμε , πλακα εχει !!!!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> το γεγονος οτι εχεις φαει φασκελα απο ολους οσους απαντησαν σοβαρα στην κοπελα, δεν φαινεται να σε απασχολει.
> λογικο...


Oχι απο οσους απαντησαν σοβαρα στην κοπελα,αλλα απο οσους και οσες εχουν κομπλεξ με το βαρος τους και την εμφανιση τους.
Το τσουξιμο δε κρυβεται.

----------


## Remedy

> Oχι απο οσους απαντησαν σοβαρα στην κοπελα,αλλα απο οσους και οσες εχουν κομπλεξ με το βαρος τους και την εμφανιση τους.
> Το τσουξιμο δε κρυβεται.


ναι, αλλα εξακολουθεις να μην μας βαζεις ολοσωμη φωτο με μαγιω (και προσωπο παρακαλω, δεν δεχομαστε ασχημομουρες) για να δουμε ποιος εχει το τσουξιμο...

επειδη τυχαινει να ξερω την εμφανιση πολλων που σε ξεχεσαν , για να μην περιαυτολογησω και παινευομαι μονη μου σαν τις χαζες, να σου πω, οτι αν ειχες κι εσυ την δικη τιυς εμφανιση δεν θα μισουσες ετσι τις αλλες γυναικες...

----------


## marian_m

> ειπα οτι μιλουσες για γουρουνια , οχι οτι την ειπες γουρουνα, παλι διαστρεφεις τα λογια μου, λες και δεν ειδαν ολοι τι ειπες και τι εξακολουθεις να λες
> 
> ΑΛΛΟΟ ΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΣΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ Η ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ.
> ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ.
> 
> το γεγονος οτι εχεις φαει φασκελα απο ολους οσους απαντησαν σοβαρα στην κοπελα, δεν φαινεται να σε απασχολει.
> λογικο...
> απορω απο που σου προκυπτει οτι μονο εγω ασχοληθηκα με τις χοντραδες σας, οταν οποιος καταδεχτηκε να ασχοληθει μαζι σας, σας εφτυσε...


Ρε συ remedy, από πότε ένας μισογύνης είναι ικανός να δώσει καλοπροαίρετες συμβουλές σε μια γυναίκα;
Απλά, επειδή η κοπέλα είναι καινούργια στο φόρουμ, φτάνει να το επισημάνουμε, οπότε να μην δώσει βάση στα γραφόμενά του.

----------


## Macgyver

> Τι να μη θέλει δημοσίως, εδώ ολόκληρη φωτογραφία της πόσταρε! Μήπως εσύ θέλεις κάτι να κρύψεις;
> Αν πάλι εγώ τα ξέρω ήδη, που δεν είμαι καθόλου ειδική επί του θέματος απλά ξέρω κάποια βασικά πράγματα, τότε φαντάζομαι δεν θα είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίες σοφίες.



Και ομως , η υποθεση ' αδυνατισμα ' , αν δεν μπορεις να ' ραψεις ' το στομα σου , δεν ειναι ευκολο θεμα , και απαιτει γνωσεις και πειρα , που εχω . 
Τι να κρυψω βρε Μαριαμ ? ειπα οτι ειμαι 1.78 , 98 κιλα , στοχος τα 84 ( σε 3 - 4 μηνες ) και αυτο λογω ενος ατυχηματος που κοντεψα να χασω το νεφρο μου , και απειχα απο τα βαρη για 3.5 χρονια . Ειχα φτασει 107 κιλα !!!!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ναι, αλλα εξακολουθεις να μην μας βαζεις ολοσωμη φωτο με μαγιω (και προσωπο παρακαλω, δεν δεχομαστε ασχημομουρες) για να δουμε ποιος εχει το τσουξιμο...


Σου θυμιζω πως η ιδια εχεις ανοιξει νημα περι προσωπικων δεδομενων και πως δε πρεπει να μοιραζομαστε φωτο και προσωπικα μας στοιχεια.
Οχι πως το λες στα σοβαρα (να ανεβασω φωτο),αλλα η μαλακια εχει και τα ορια της.

----------


## Remedy

> Ρε συ remedy, από πότε ένας μισογύνης είναι ικανός να δώσει καλοπροαίρετες συμβουλές σε μια γυναίκα;
> Απλά, επειδή η κοπέλα είναι καινούργια στο φόρουμ, φτάνει να το επισημάνουμε, οπότε να μην δώσει βάση στα γραφόμενά του.


εχεις τα δικια σου, δε λεω..

----------


## marian_m

> Oχι απο οσους απαντησαν σοβαρα στην κοπελα,αλλα απο οσους και οσες εχουν κομπλεξ με το βαρος τους και την εμφανιση τους.
> Το τσουξιμο δε κρυβεται.


Όλοι καταλάβαμε ποιον τον τσούζει περισσότερο. Εκτός από τον ίδιο!
Είναι όπως με τον κερατά, που το μαθαίνει πάντα τελευταίος.

----------


## Remedy

> Σου θυμιζω πως η ιδια εχεις ανοιξει νημα περι προσωπικων δεδομενων και πως δε πρεπει να μοιραζομαστε φωτο και προσωπικα μας στοιχεια.
> Οχι πως το λες στα σοβαρα (να ανεβασω φωτο),αλλα η μαλακια εχει και τα ορια της.


δεν πειραζει , σε σενα θα κανω μια εξαιρεση . θαμπωσε μας. ..
αν η μαλακια ειχε οριο, θα την ειχες κοψει πριν τρεις μερες, εσυ ακομα συνεχιζεις.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Όλοι καταλάβαμε ποιον τον τσούζει περισσότερο. Εκτός από τον ίδιο!
> Είναι όπως με τον κερατά, που το μαθαίνει πάντα τελευταίος.


Ναι ΟΚ,εγω αρχισα τις προσωπικες επιθεσεις χωρις λογο.
Το ολο θεμα ξεκινησε επειδη πολλες ειστε στις ιδιες διαστασεις με την ν/θ (ή μαλλον με περισσοτερα κιλα) και το πηρατε προσωπικα επειδη την ειπα τσουπωτη.

Ολα τα αλλα ειναι να χουμε λεμε.

----------


## marian_m

> Και ομως , η υποθεση ' αδυνατισμα ' , αν δεν μπορεις να ' ραψεις ' το στομα σου , δεν ειναι ευκολο θεμα , και απαιτει γνωσεις και πειρα , που εχω . 
> Τι να κρυψω βρε Μαριαμ ? ειπα οτι ειμαι 1.78 , 98 κιλα , στοχος τα 84 ( σε 3 - 4 μηνες ) και αυτο λογω ενος ατυχηματος που κοντεψα να χασω το νεφρο μου , και απειχα απο τα βαρη για 3.5 χρονια . Ειχα φτασει 107 κιλα !!!!


Δε μιλάω για κιλά! Αυτά έτσι κι αλλιώς μόνο σ' ένα φόρουμ κρύβονται! 
Τώρα, πόση ικανοποίηση μπορεί να νιώθει ένα μέλος που είναι ή θεόχοντρο ή κακάσχημο με το να κριτικάρει πιο αδύνατες και πιο όμορφες από αυτό ανώνυμα, αυτό και μόνο το γνωρίζει! (Δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα, κουβέντα κάνουμε).

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι ΟΚ,εγω αρχισα τις προσωπικες επιθεσεις χωρις λογο.
> Το ολο θεμα ξεκινησε επειδη πολλες ειστε στις ιδιες διαστασεις με την ν/θ (ή μαλλον με περισσοτερα κιλα) και το πηρατε προσωπικα επειδη την ειπα τσουπωτη.
> 
> Ολα τα αλλα ειναι να χουμε λεμε.


επομενως, οσοι δεν εχουμε προβλημα βαρους, σωστα σε φτυνουμε...
αυτο προκυπτει απο την εξυπναδα που ειπες μολις... (αυτογκολ)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ρε αλαφροισκιωτε Πιάσε κανένα περιστέρι να πούμε και Ασε τις γυναίκες.. Συνεχιζεις να λες βλακειες για τα 66 κίλα!
Λείψανο είσαι εσυ ματια μου; αν εχεις σωματότυπο Στάθη ψάλτη μπορω να καταλάβω.. Ε μα πγια.. Ε μα πγια..!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Ρε αλαφροισκιωτε Πιάσε κανένα περιστέρι να πούμε και Ασε τις γυναίκες.. Συνεχιζεις να λες βλακειες για τα 66 κίλα!
> Λείψανο είσαι εσυ ματια μου; αν εχεις *σωματότυπο Στάθη ψάλτη* μπορω να καταλάβω.. Ε μα πγια.. Ε μα πγια..!


Xαχα,γαμησε τα,σωματοτυπο Στηβ Ντουζου εχω,περναω δραμα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δε μιλάω για κιλά! Αυτά έτσι κι αλλιώς μόνο σ' ένα φόρουμ κρύβονται! 
> Τώρα, πόση ικανοποίηση μπορεί να νιώθει ένα μέλος που είναι ή θεόχοντρο ή κακάσχημο με το να κριτικάρει πιο αδύνατες και πιο όμορφες από αυτό ανώνυμα, αυτό και μόνο το γνωρίζει! (Δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα, κουβέντα κάνουμε).



Αν εγινε κατι τετοιο , συμφωνω , δεν ειναι σωστο να κριτικαρεις , εδω ειμαστε για να βοηθησουμε , ουτε για να τσακωθουμε .

----------


## Remedy

> Δε μιλάω για κιλά! Αυτά έτσι κι αλλιώς μόνο σ' ένα φόρουμ κρύβονται! 
> Τώρα, πόση ικανοποίηση μπορεί να νιώθει ένα μέλος που είναι ή θεόχοντρο ή κακάσχημο με το να κριτικάρει πιο αδύνατες και πιο όμορφες από αυτό ανώνυμα, αυτό και μόνο το γνωρίζει! (Δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα, κουβέντα κάνουμε).


α γεια σου.... (να προσθεσω και το "πιο ευτυχισμενες" που ειναι η βαση ολων των παραπανω φθονων που περιεγραψες)

----------


## Λαθρόβιος

> Oχι απο οσους απαντησαν σοβαρα στην κοπελα,αλλα απο οσους και οσες εχουν κομπλεξ με το βαρος τους και την εμφανιση τους.
> Το τσουξιμο δε κρυβεται.


Άτομα σαν εσένα είναι η αιτία που κάποιες γυναίκες βυθίζονται στην κατάθλιψη.
Δεν πιστεύω ότι κάποιος από όλους εμάς που απαντήσαμε στην κοπέλα και ΔΙΑΦΩΝΗΣΑΜΕ μαζί σου έχει κάποιο κόμπλεξ με την εμφάνισή του/της. Απλά τολμήσαμε να διαφωνήσουμε με εσένα και να κατακρίνουμε την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά σου.
Το κόμπλεξ το έχεις εσύ, διότι δεν αντέχεις να έχεις εσύ άδικο και οι άλλοι δίκιο. Τόσο απλά. Όσο περίτρανα κι αν σου αποδεικνύουν οι άλλοι ότι έχεις άδικο και ότι κάνεις λάθος.



> Το οτι εχεις αναλαβει μονη σου την ''υπερασπιση'' της εδω και τοσες σελιδες ενω ουτε η ιδια ενοχληθηκε,ουτε ειναι ανικανη να υπερασπιστει τον εαυτο της,δειχνει οτι απλως καλυπτεις δικες σου ανασφαλειες και συμπλεγματα.
> 
> Μιστερ κοσμος δεν εγραψα ποτε οτι ειμαι,αλλα αυτο βολευει τα κλαψομουνικα κλισε που εχεις χτισει στο κεφαλι σου,για να νιωθεις ομορφα με το παχος σου.Δικο σου προβλημα ομως οχι δικο μου.


Η Ρέμεντυ υποστηρίζει την θεματοθέτρια απλώς επειδή αυτό είναι ΔΙΚΑΙΟ και ΣΩΣΤΟ.
Απλώς εσένα σε βολεύει να πιστεύεις ότι "καλύπτει ανασφάλειες". Εντάξει, στον ύπνο σου μπορείς να διαλέγεις όποια εξήγηση σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα, και να ερμηνεύεις τα πράγματα με τον τρόπο που σε βολεύει. Κανείς όμως δεν υποχρεούται να συμφωνήσει με εσένα.
Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά κανένα "κλαψομούνικο κλισέ".
Το μόνο κλισέ που υπάρχει είναι τα στερεότυπα στα οποία δείχνεις ότι είσαι κολλημένος.
Πιστεύεις ότι όποια γυναίκα δεν ταιριάζει με τις προτιμήσεις σου, χαρακτηρίζεται αυτομάτως μπάζο, ή χοντρή, ή δεν ξέρω γω τί άλλο.
Αυτά είναι τα κλισέ που έχεις χτίσει εσύ ο ίδιος στο κεφάλι σου.
Πιστεύεις ότι όλες οι "γεμάτες" γυναίκες πρέπει να νιώθουν δυστυχισμένες διότι δεν μοιάζουν με τα πρότυπα που προβάλλονται και που δυστυχώς υιοθετούνται από τα περισσότερα άτομα στην κοινωνία.
Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει κανένα "κλισέ" που το χρησιμοποιεί η Ρέμεντυ για να νιώθει η ίδια καλύτερα.
Ίσως τα δικά σου κλισέ τα έχεις φτιάξει και τα χρησιμοποιείς για να νιώθεις εσύ καλύτερα, και επειδή λειτουργείς εσύ με αυτόν τον τρόπο νομίζεις ότι όλοι και όλες ακολουθούν μια λογική παρόμοια με την δική σου.
Έχω, λοιπόν, να σου προτείνω κάτι για να ηρεμήσεις και να δεις τα πράγματα πιο ψύχραιμα και λογικά.
http://www.vinegartop.com/files/pictures/top_red_1.jpg

----------


## Remedy

> Xαχα,γαμησε τα,σωματοτυπο Στηβ Ντουζου εχω,περναω δραμα.


φαινεται οτι στην εμφανιση ειναι το θεμα σου, αλλα το σταθη ψαλτη, το θεωρω εξισου πιθανο...
αν ειναι στα μουτρα, δυσκολακι...δεν αλλαζει με διαιτες, θελει πλαστικη.... ;)

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά κανένα "κλαψομούνικο κλισέ".


Θα σου πω ποιο ειναι το κλαψομουνικο κλισε,οτι απο την μια υπαρχουν οι κακοι και στερημενοι που θελουν τις γυναικες κοκκαλιαρες,και απο την αλλη οι καλοι και χορτασμενοι που θελουν τις μπαμπατσικες.




> Το μόνο κλισέ που υπάρχει είναι τα στερεότυπα στα οποία δείχνεις ότι είσαι κολλημένος.
> Πιστεύεις ότι όποια γυναίκα δεν ταιριάζει με τις προτιμήσεις σου, χαρακτηρίζεται αυτομάτως μπάζο, ή χοντρή, ή δεν ξέρω γω τί άλλο.
> Αυτά είναι τα κλισέ που έχεις χτίσει εσύ ο ίδιος στο κεφάλι σου.


Καμια σχεση,απλως αν ειναι παχουλη εχει μικροτερες πιθανοτητες να μου αρεσει.Δεν με φτιαχνει πως το λενε.
Εσενα πιο ειναι το προβλημα σου ακριβως?Επειδη σου αρεσουν τα πλας σαιζ μοντελς?
Καλα κανεις,αλλα δε θα μου επιβαλλεις το γουστο σου,ουτε θα με κανεις να θεωρησω το πλας σαιζ,νορμαλ σαιζ.




> Πιστεύεις ότι όλες οι "γεμάτες" γυναίκες πρέπει να νιώθουν δυστυχισμένες διότι δεν μοιάζουν με τα πρότυπα που προβάλλονται και που δυστυχώς υιοθετούνται από τα περισσότερα άτομα στην κοινωνία.


Δεν πρεπει να νιωθουν δυστυχισμενες,αλλα πολλες (και πολλοι) απο αυτες εκ των πραγματων νιωθουν δυστυχισμενες λογω σχολιων που ακουν και απορριψεων που βιωνουν,οπως και αλλοι ανθρωποι εχουν κοινωνικα θεματα για αλλους λογους.

Και πριν μου πεις για τη ν/θ εκεινη ρωτησε εμας για το βαρος της.Αν ελεγε οτι δεν εχει προβλημα δε θα ελεγα τιποτα.

----------


## Macgyver

Tελικα , mariam , οντως , δεν θελουν και πολυ ναναψουν τα αιματα !! τοχει το φορουμ !!

----------


## Remedy

> Θα σου πω ποιο ειναι το κλαψομουνικο κλισε,οτι απο την μια υπαρχουν οι κακοι και στερημενοι που θελουν τις γυναικες κοκκαλιαρες,και απο την αλλη οι καλοι και χορτασμενοι που θελουν τις μπαμπατσικες.
> 
> ..........
> ....


οι κακοι και στερημενοι, δεν ειναι αυτοι που θελουν τις γυναικες κοκκαλιαρες, μην θολωνεις τα νερα.
ο καθενας εχει τα γουστα του.
καποιοι τις θελουν κοκκαλιαρες, αλλοι τις θελουν κανονικες, καποιοι και πιο γεματες.

οι στερημενοι και κυριως οι στερημενες , ειναι αυτοι και αυτες που πανε σε καποιον που δεν ειναι του γουστου τους να τους λενε οτι τους θεωρουν πολυ χοντρους η πολυ αδυνατους για τα γουστα τους, λες και ψαχνουν γαμπρο , *η λες κι ειναι ωραιοι οι ιδιοι!!!!*
οι χορτατοι και οι χορτατες, λενε τα γουστα τους σε γενικες συζητησεις και εχουν διπλα τους ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ, (δεν τον ψαχνουν με το κυαλι), δεν αρπαζουν απ τα μουτρα καποιον που δνε ειναι του γουστου τους να του λενε οτι δεν θα βρει ανδρα και δεν θα εχει κοινωνικη ζωη επειδη δενε χουν και οι ιδιοι...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Μονη της ανοιξε θεμα η κοπελα για το βαρος της καρντια μου,δεν την επιασα απο τα μουτρα.Νιωσε.

----------


## Λαθρόβιος

> Θα σου πω ποιο ειναι το κλαψομουνικο κλισε,οτι απο την μια υπαρχουν οι κακοι και στερημενοι που θελουν τις γυναικες κοκκαλιαρες,και απο την αλλη οι καλοι και χορτασμενοι που θελουν τις μπαμπατσικες.


Μόνος σου το σκέφτηκες αυτό; Αν ναι, τότε έχεις τρομερή φαντασία!



> Καλα κανεις,αλλα δε θα μου επιβαλλεις το γουστο σου,ουτε θα με κανεις να θεωρησω το πλας σαιζ,νορμαλ σαιζ.


Εσύ είσαι αυτός που προσπαθεί να επιβληθεί εδώ μέσα και να επιβάλει το γούστο του. Όχι εγώ.

----------


## Remedy

> Μονη της ανοιξε θεμα η κοπελα για το βαρος της καρντια μου,δεν την επιασα απο τα μουτρα.Νιωσε.


κι οποιος ανοιγει θεμα πρεπει να τρωει την σκατιλα την δικια σου και της πανωλης στα μουτρα, χωρις αντιλογο? σε περιγελασανε...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> κι οποιος ανοιγει θεμα πρεπει να τρωει την σκατιλα την δικια σου και της ασχημης στα μουτρα, χωρις αντιλογο? σε περιγελασανε...


Μονη σου εφαγες σκατιλα γιατι πηρες προσωπικα αυτα που ειπα.Not my problem.

Η κοπελα δεν ειπε τιποτα και δε χρειαζεται δικηγορους.Και μην αρχισεις τα μελοδραματικα οτι θα αυτοκτονησει ή θα παθει ανορεξια.Καλυτερα απο εσενα τη βλεπω στα μυαλα της.

----------


## Remedy

> Μονη σου εφαγες σκατιλα γιατι πηρες προσωπικα αυτα που ειπα.Not my problem.
> 
> Η κοπελα δεν ειπε τιποτα και δε χρειαζεται δικηγορους.Και μην αρχισεις τα μελοδραματικα οτι θα αυτοκτονησει ή θα παθει ανορεξια.Καλυτερα απο εσενα τι βλεπω στα μυαλα της.



σιγα μην αυτοκτονησει για τα δικα σου προβληματα..
εγω καλυτερα απο σενα την βλεπω στην ζωη της..... δεν χρειαζοταν τα μοιρολογια σου για την κατεστραμενη της ζωη και τον ανδρα που δεν μπορει να βρει (δεν ειναι πανωλη).

χρειαζεται δεν χρειαζεται, οπως ειδες, εχει πολλους δικηγορους, αντε να κλαψετε την μοιρα σας με την πανωλη τωρα σε κανενα αλλο θεμα με προβληματα βαρους...

----------


## Λαθρόβιος

> Η κοπελα δεν ειπε τιποτα και δε χρειαζεται δικηγορους.


Το ότι δεν είπε τίποτα δεν σημαίνει ότι δικαιούσαι να την προσβάλλεις και να της κάνεις την ψυχολογία της ακόμα χειρότερη από ότι είναι.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> σιγα μην αυτοκτονησει για τα δικα σου προβληματα..
> εγω καλυτερα απο σενα την βλεπω στην ζωη της..... δεν χρειαζοταν τα μοιρολογια σου για την κατεστραμενη της ζωη και τον ανδρα που δεν μπορει να βρει (δεν ειναι πανωλη).


Μακαρι να ειναι καλυτερα και χαιρομαι για εκεινη.




> χρειαζεται δεν χρειαζεται, οπως ειδες, εχει πολλους δικηγορους, αντε να κλαψετε την μοιρα σας με την πανωλη τωρα σε κανενα αλλο θεμα με προβληματα βαρους...


Ενταξει ντε,μην εισαι τοσο κακια,δειξε λιγο ελεος σε μενα τον εμπολα,τον δακο,την μουχριτσα.Μην με ποδοπατας και με κακοκαρδιζεις,σκληρη και ακαρδη.

----------


## Remedy

> *Μακαρι να ειναι καλυτερα και χαιρομαι για εκεινη.
> *
> 
> 
> Ενταξει ντε,μην εισαι τοσο κακια,δειξε λιγο ελεος σε μενα τον εμπολα,τον δακο,την μουχριτσα.Μην με ποδοπατας και με κακοκαρδιζεις,σκληρη και ακαρδη.


μπραβο, κι εγω χαιρομαι με την δηλωση σου .
κι ας εισαι ο τεμπολας :p

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Και ο τομπολας μη σου πω ^_-

----------


## Macgyver

Η θεματοθετρια θαχει μετανιωσει την ωρα και την στιγμη που ανοιξε το θρεντ !! ουτε βοηθεια ειδε , πηρε ομως μια ιδεα τι εστι φορουμ , οντας καινουρια !!!

Για τους ' προθυμους ' να βοηθησουν , υπαρχει αλλο θρεντ , με 120 κιλα , ολοι εκειιιιιιι !!!!

----------

